# On-Road Racing in the Steel City - Pittsburgh PA



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Just starting this thread because the name speaks for itself. This track is located in Pittsburgh PA in a town called Bridgeville. Located just off of I-79, it provides easy access to the largest carpet track in the region. 92'x36' Ozite racing surface and dedicated R/C Hobby Shop on site. Please post any comments, suggestions or whatever in this thread!
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Snowbird Nationals - Practice*

SCH has had some racers express interest in practicing for the birds 05'. 

The Ozite we are installing is from the EXACT run as the Snowbirds 2005. We have interest from several racers to practice and to pre-set-up their car before the big event. We hope to be up and running by mid-week next week so that will give you a week or two before the big show. As we get info, we will post it.
Thanks!
Mike :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Allen,Snookie beat you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Hey thanks!*

Just a quick note to say thanks to everyone who did some work tonight and a very big thank you to Frank and Allen for working till 2:15am!!! It all looks awesome and first rate... could not have done it without you. :thumbsup: 
Mike!


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

4-8 inches of snow is gonna start comin down tonight I think, who all is going to stick it out and RACE 

I'll be there


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Shyniah and I will be there. I don't know, we might have to take the Skidoo!!!


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Lol, I wish they aloud snow mobiles on the road, I'd dedfiinitly take out the Polaris!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Winter Storm Update - Racing*

Looks like another Nor-Easter is on its way!
I am planning on being at the track around 11-ish. (Providing that I make it)
I will be running the racing, as all back-up race directors cannot make it.

The weather forecast calls for 4-10" of snow, being heavy at times.
If we have enough racers show up, we will keep the racing very tight and maybe run 1 qualifier and/or 3-minute rounds with 4-minute mains. 

SCH does not want to drag people out into harms way but wants to have some racing for those who brave the elements. ...And again wants everyone to get home with plenty of daylight because the roads will be in bad shape. 

If racing is canceled for the day, we will spend a few hours working on the track at the new store. This may be time better spent so we can be 100% by next week.

We will make a final decision around Noon. It would be best to call the store for details, as we do not have Internet access from the track to post.

Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

After talking to Mike The races are going to be cancelled do to the weather and road conditions around the area and it is only suppose to get worse as the day goes on. See you all next week hopefully at the new location.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Good Luck!*

Good luck to our friends at Heinz Field this evening! Behind the scenes pictures will be posted on www.steelcityhobbies.com sometime tonight. I hope we win!
Mike
:thumbsup:


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Racing at the new track tommoro for sure?


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

I stopped by the store today and the carpet is all down and the border of the track is done. It is looking great. Just a couple more finishing touches. I can't wait to race tomorrow.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Schedule and Pictures*

Thanks McSmooth for the schedule. Here are the latest pictures. Final road course layout will be built tonight, but for picture sake, here are a few shots.
Thank you to everyone involved and thankyou to those who stuck around to 4am this morning! (NitroMike, Frank Dempster and Allen Stephens... and others if I missed anyone!) :dude: 
Mike 



McSmooth said:


> Grand opening tomorrow, January 29, for the new indoor carpet track at Steel City Hobbies at the Great Southern Shopping Center in Bridgeville, PA.
> 
> Doors open at 9 AM, racing starts at 1 PM. Bring your chair, extension cord, and power strip. Oh, and your cars, of course!
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Food*

Oh, just a quick reminder!
We have PLENTY of FOOD... PIZZA BURGERS SALADS PASTA STEAKS SANDWICHES - Lots to choose from, Arby's, Wendy's, Duncan Donuts, Taco Hell, Ci Ci's Pizza, Giant Eagle, Deli's, Italian, Chinese and more... now you can fatten up while you race! We hope to have some snacks, drinks and more in the near future to help keep you in house. All in all, this is a new, clean, fun environment... stop in to race or just to see what all the commotion is about. Thanks again for everyone’s enthusiasm, comments and suggestions!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Thanks - great day*

Thanks to everyone who made the appearence! Many spectators too!
Check here for pictures.

http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/BrigevilleWinter05/1.29.5/1.29.5Pictures.shtml

Mike :wave:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Stopped by sunday and practiced some. Hopefully I will be able to stay out of the wall this upcoming weeked and be able to finish.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Congradulations Mike,on a fantastic opening day,and an outstanding facility!
Well run racing and fun enviroment.
I didn't see anyone not having a good time.
I bet that's the last time we get out of there at 6:30!!!
I'll put my Oric up against Dinges Hoover any time!!
As one of the future proprieters of "The Raceway" in Beaver Pa.I'd like to welcome you to the area,and wish you luck in the future.See ya Sat.
Best wishes,Tom.(a.k.a.-Dude),among other names

What 19t motors are allowed in sedan?Fixed timing only?
Any thoughts on running a 10t limit?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks Tom,
It was a collective effort on everyone’s part!
I'm sure some of the more technical guys can field the 19t questions... but I have thought about some sort of limit (10t) as well. I personally would like to have some sort of unlimited class where you would bring your best to annihilate your opponent. hahaha... but maybe that should be reserved for the drag strip?  (That’s coming soon (July)) http://www.ieda-dragracing.com/05events/summernats.html
Mike!




glitcher said:


> Congradulations Mike,on a fantastic opening day,and an outstanding facility!
> Well run racing and fun enviroment.
> I didn't see anyone not having a good time.
> I bet that's the last time we get out of there at 6:30!!!
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Not if you are racing against me. :devil: 



devildog said:


> Stopped by sunday and practiced some. Hopefully I will be able to stay out of the wall this upcoming weeked and be able to finish.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

when do the doors open for the track on race day and when do u start registration


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

> Not if you are racing against me


. 
You will be to far behind me to cause any problems.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I think we should stick to the fixed timing 19turn motors. Leave the adjustable timing motors for the mod class. These could be run together but scored separately to save time.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

rob.
are you working at the store tonight with me. Al


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

McSmooth said:


> Yes, we're running the fixed timing 19Turn motors. Reedy Quad-Mag, Chameleon 2, etc. This class also allows the new racers with an RTR to run with the motor that comes with the car.
> 
> I noticed that Trinity/Epic has come out with 2 new adjustable timing 19-turn motors. That should open up a whole new can of worms.


Does this meen that there could be a normal "mod" class as well as 19t
mod?You know,with no motor limit.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Glitcher check the Steel City Hobbies website results page and point standings. It looks like the mod class already exsists.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Tom,
We are playing with the idea of keeping some/all racing on Saturdays, as that is a hot shopping day with a lot of foot traffic through the mall. I can see SCH racing on Sunday, as posted, the week after the Super Bowl... but "may" switch it back afterwards. We may experiment with that one race. Although, it would be great to get a lot of racers where we had to split up oval/road over 2 days. Just a concept. Also, we may keep racing on Sat, and do some kids programs on Sunday, as that is a lighter day. Nothing decieded yet, but we want to try to harness as much interest and traffic as we can to bring people, racers, and customers in.
See you at the track!
Mike


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## jpsmith (Feb 1, 2005)

*Racing on Sundays*

Mike,

I've read in the Beaver thread that they're planning to run on Sundays. I'd suggest that you work with those guys to plan your race days so that you're not competing. Competetion among local RC tracks can be pretty ugly. When I was racing at East Street in the early-to-mid 90's, there was a nasty grudgematch between East Street and Wagonhill. Nobody benefitted from it. Granted, it wasn't caused by racing on the same day, as East Street ran Saturday nights and Wagonhill ran Sunday afternoons, but there was still something going on between the two that more or less kept the East Street guys from going to Butler on Sundays and the Wagonhill guys from coming to Verona on Saturdays.

Perhaps if you have enough racers that you need to break up oval and road course, then they'll need to do the same, and you can race the two layouts opposite of each other. That is, you could run road course (and carpet offroad, if there's interest) on Saturdays while The Raceway runs oval. On Sundays you could both switch. This would allow the racers to hit both tracks in a weekend.

-Jack

PS> I'll be by the shop tonight with the Cepstral voices. Hopefully some guys are practicing that can act as guinea pigs for having their lap times announced by the various voices.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Jack,
Thanks for chiming in. We have been working with everyone behind the scenes outside hobbytalk... (there is a world out there!) Thanks for the input as we have been doing all you have mentioned already. Our problem is that we have to work around people... and if we have more Patrons and customers on Saturday, then that speaks for itself. I want to be "around" (In business) and a lot of people may not realize it takes a lot of money to run a biz let alone a track to help supplement income. I only mention this because we have statistics charted on cash flow, attendance, etc. We are a breeding ground for new racers as we pick up a few every week. The guys in Beaver seem to work with SCH best so I am confident we will work something out. Like I said on day one, nothing is concrete and hours are subject to change. Thanks!
Mike




jpsmith said:


> Mike,
> 
> I've read in the Beaver thread that they're planning to run on Sundays. I'd suggest that you work with those guys to plan your race days so that you're not competing. Competetion among local RC tracks can be pretty ugly. When I was racing at East Street in the early-to-mid 90's, there was a nasty grudgematch between East Street and Wagonhill. Nobody benefitted from it. Granted, it wasn't caused by racing on the same day, as East Street ran Saturday nights and Wagonhill ran Sunday afternoons, but there was still something going on between the two that more or less kept the East Street guys from going to Butler on Sundays and the Wagonhill guys from coming to Verona on Saturdays.
> 
> ...


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Jack,
Thank you for your input.Beaver's next race is actually scheduled for Sat Feb 12th because Steelcities schedule states it is running on the 13th.
We have a good relationship between tracks and we see no problems with scheduling.As soon as we can figure out which days work best we can both post a schedule for the rest of the winter and spring.
Like Mike said,the more new racers the better.For all racers and tracks.
Hopefully I can meet you Sat.
Tom Autry.

[email protected]


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Mike you should be running down here this weekend - Jacksonville, Fla!


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

McSmooth said:


> Any interest in running the sedan stock class for 6 minutes on a trial basis?
> 
> Discuss!


I'd try it.Are any of the sanctioning bodies doing this?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

McSmooth, I don't know if my eyes could take another minute without blinking.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

6 minutes would be kinda long espically with that killer 90ft straight. But I would give it a try.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I suggest doing it in the next series... or even a special race.... I don't want to rock the boat! haha

Speaking of rocking the boat... I think we should run touring car in Reverse one day... maybe tomorrow or next week in honor of the Snowbirds... as that is how they run.. same direction as oval... that way all the fibers of the carpet are all standing in the same direction.

See everyone tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Sounds good... done! 



McSmooth said:


> We can do it next weekend, on the same day as the Snowbirds.
> 
> We'll call ours the "DodoBirds". :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I would have... but things did not work out... haha oh well.. maybe next year? I will be down next week to the birds... Thanks!



BullFrog said:


> Mike you should be running down here this weekend - Jacksonville, Fla!


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Top 5 Points standings*

Good job everyone!



McSmooth said:


> 91 entries on Saturday!!
> 
> Here are the Top 5 in roadcourse points after 4 races. 1 throw out used.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

*February 13*

Is road-course going to be reversed this Sunday? I was practicing tonight and running it the opposite way was great, it seems to be a little faster that way. I'm all for going in reverse, givin' the drivers something different once in awhile.

-Eric


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Eric,
In honor of the Snowbird Nationals, we are planning on running in reverse... although I am in FL (by the time you read this) and the crew up there will set it up. 
Good luck!
Mike



Eric_O said:


> Is road-course going to be reversed this Sunday? I was practicing tonight and running it the opposite way was great, it seems to be a little faster that way. I'm all for going in reverse, givin' the drivers something different once in awhile.
> 
> -Eric


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Is road-course going to be run the original direction Saturday?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

So waht direction did you run? Glad to see it was a SMOOOTH race without Roonz. SCH was very busy last week with the monster truck show and the snowbirds on top of racing. Nice work everyone.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Glad to hear the races went well! We will have the results posted sometime Tuesday night, sorry for the delay! I just got back from the Snowbirds. Had a great time, but was very very busy. I am happy to say that we (at SCH) have one of the nicest tracks in the US! Very positive compliments and maybe we will have some top R/C stars dropping in for a few races. (Excluding Jon Orr and Ray Darroch - as they are local racers who already frequent the facility)

Looking forward to getting behind the wheel again!

Mike


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Dude!!
What about the movies!!!????


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I got about 300 Gig of movies from the birds! Been dubbing and editing for days... 

Racing on Saturday?



glitcher said:


> Dude!!
> What about the movies!!!????


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I got about 300 Gig of movies from the birds! Been dubbing and editing for days...
> 
> Racing on Saturday?


I'll be there :dude:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Dude,
You blew it up! Nice work. I did not realize how good you were until I raced ya. Keep up the nice driving.



glitcher said:


> I'll be there :dude:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Is anyone going to be practicing tonight?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Eric,
A few guys are over there right now... Oval on Wed, Road on Thurs.
Mike



Eric_O said:


> Is anyone going to be practicing tonight?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Bummer, I guess I will not make a trophy this series.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

*Reminder!*

.....


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Open XMOD Tournament,3/12/05,Warren,OH.*

Mike- My apoligies if this is posted incorrectly-but there seems to be a lot of "local" racers on the forum!
North East Micro Association-Open XMOD Tournament and Competion!
March 12, 2005 - Son's of Italy#2356 -2261 N. Park Ave.-Warren, Oh.
RCP track and AMB timing-Food and Beverages- INDOORS!
3 classes- STOCK-Stage 2 "Anything authorizied by Radio Shack"- "OPEN".
$5.00 Entry per class.
Trophies for "Top Qualifier" -"Best of Show" -"Top Competitor"
Contact [email protected] (330) 847-7779
Thanks for letting me post!

Radio Shack Representative On Site!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

JJJKool... good luck!
We are working on hosting the ROAR Oval Regionals in May... please pass the word on your end... fliers will be posted here as well as the website sometime this week.
Mike


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Eric, where was you at Saturday?


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

I wasn't allowed to go because I stayed home from school on Friday because of a bad tooth ache. I'll be there this Saturday though


----------



## actualized (Feb 22, 2005)

eric, going to thursday practice?
good chance I'll be there, sat too


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

OK Guys here it is THE GRAND FINALE of the 2004/2005 indoor carpet season. Its goint to take place on April 8th, 9th and 10th at the GATE in Cleveland, Ohio. It's going to be competitive, fun and exciting. What more can you ask for? Trophies, Yep theres going to be trophies. Check out THE GRAND FINALE race flyer for all the details! This is going to be the start of another great annual race! Come on out for this one. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

*cool videos*

hey Mike, nice videos. I like the one where nitro takes a trip on the monster truck page. http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/2005Files/MonsterJam05.shtml

and www.steelcityhobbies.com - 3 there to.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

...looks like i'll probably not be racing tommoro, i broke the growth plate in my wrist snowboarding at 7 springs yesterday, cast makes it hard to turn the wheel on my transmitter(pain! lol). Maybe by next week i'll be able to turn it. Have fun tommoro! 


-Eric


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Eric, Sorry to hear about your bad "break". Hope you heal quick and we see you next week. Brett & Shyniah


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Eric,
Both you and your dad have trophies waiting for you back at the track! I have been snowboarding since 91' but did not make it up this year. 
Check out the cool videos from yesterday when you get a chance.
www.steelcityhobbies.com
Get better!
Mike


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the kind words. Mike, i get a trophy? or does it go past 1st, 2nd, and 3rd?


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Could you please clarify the motor rules fot 19T sedan.

Also,if anyone is selling a nice Revo,let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Eric,
Yes, Stock Sedan runs to 10th place for Trophies. You and your dad both placed in your respective classes. Looks like some of the guys have a new road-course up already... it will be a good challenge as it is more technical this time around. You may need this weekend off as well to recooperate that wrist!
Get better!
Mike



Eric_O said:


> Hey, thanks for the kind words. Mike, i get a trophy? or does it go past 1st, 2nd, and 3rd?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I will try to get the 19T rules up... McSmooth may be able to shed more light if he is reading. 
Maybe we will have a one day sale for REVO's... so stop in!
Mike



glitcher said:


> Could you please clarify the motor rules fot 19T sedan.
> 
> Also,if anyone is selling a nice Revo,let me know.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Tamiya practice tonight for the guys heading to Hanover this weekend. Stop in and take a look at the new track set-up.
Mike!


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

McSmooth said:


> The intention for the 19T Sedan class was for fixed 24-degree timing spec motors, like the Cham2, Reedy Quad, Orion Element, etc.
> 
> Motors like the Ultrabird (adjustable timing) would not be allowed.
> 
> ...


I think that if you just ask,most people won't run the hand wound arms at the club level.It's pretty easy to tell,they sound like a dentist drill!
Are you going to Hanover?If so good luck!
P.S.-I have crap load of F103 stuff if they still run those.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

The new track layout looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

As usual, SCH tries to please everyone!... with that, anybody can submit a design. 
This time around Frank Dempster laid out the design and he and Allen built the track in one day. Thanks guys! The road course will be more challenging this time with technical turns, etc. The oval corners are smooth and ready for the up-coming regionals. This series will run about 9 weeks so get your ideas ready for the next! :thumbsup: 




devildog said:


> The new track layout looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Jan 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The oval corners are smooth and ready for the up-coming regionals.


Nice, because Lord knows you need 2 full months to practice going in a big circle.  

Also looks like they were gracious enough room for nice 'wide' 6 foot lanes on the roadcourse. That should be fun with 8 cars driving all over each other.


----------



## nicknick216 (May 11, 2003)

Turd Ferguson said:


> Nice, because Lord knows you need 2 full months to practice going in a big circle.
> 
> Also looks like they were gracious enough room for nice 'wide' 6 foot lanes on the roadcourse. That should be fun with 8 cars driving all over each other.


That was a real "Smooth" post by turd. I guess you tried this out already? I think it looks great. The oval is cool. The roadcourse will be a challenge for anyone who cares to try it. :devil: When is the next points race?
:thumbsup:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Turd Ferguson said:


> Nice, because Lord knows you need 2 full months to practice going in a big circle.
> 
> Also looks like they were gracious enough room for nice 'wide' 6 foot lanes on the roadcourse. That should be fun with 8 cars driving all over each other.


OOOOOHHHHHH! You don't understand,the Mini-Cooper doesn't leave the hobby shop,the track is for 10th scale cars.They are a lot smaller. :wave:


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

Who peeeeed in his cherios?


----------



## RC Runner (Mar 13, 2004)

mike nice job on your track. looks like you guys are having a good time up there. will you be racing thru the summer? i want to stop in if i come up in july. we really enjoy the rc videos on your website too, nice touch.


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

Roonz you going to be around tomorrow?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

TurdFerg? - I believe the lanes are 8' average for the infield, maybe 6 or 7 in the squeeze area. (Frank knows for sure as he designed it) We had a great turnout for oval practice tonight. A lot of road course guys were there running oval and when we set up the track at the end of the night for tomorrow, they loved the layout and were excited about running on it. This is a challenging change and should be fun to run on for the next few weeks. We will change it up again because well, we can! On the website we will gladly take your (or anyone’s) design in consideration for the next layout. Stop in to give it a try. 
This weekend we will be racing - but no points till next week!
Mike
 




Turd Ferguson said:


> Nice, because Lord knows you need 2 full months to practice going in a big circle.
> 
> Also looks like they were gracious enough room for nice 'wide' 6 foot lanes on the roadcourse. That should be fun with 8 cars driving all over each other.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

what's a turd.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

nicknick216 said:


> That was a real "Smooth" post by turd. I guess you tried this out already?


Try again, slappy. Unlike Rooney (RacerXAX), I don't need to hide behind another name to post on here. If I feel the need to say something, I'll say it.

But it's just easier for you guys to make up your own stories, then believe them to be true.


----------



## nicknick216a (Oct 8, 2004)

McSmooth.
Frist of all, my name's not slappy, it's nick. I think the track looks pretty cool it looks challenging and i think every one is going to enjoy it. are you scared of a callenge?
(Have a good day)


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

nicknick216a said:


> McSmooth.
> Frist of all, my name's not slappy, it's nick. I think the track looks pretty cool it looks challenging and i think every one is going to enjoy it. are you scared of a callenge?
> (Have a good day)


Keep making false accusations, and you're Slappy. 

Show me where I had anything bad to say about the track.


----------



## nicknick216a (Oct 8, 2004)

McSmooth.
Do you cry like this at work too.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

nicknick216a said:


> McSmooth.
> Do you cry like this at work too.


Are you naturally this stupid, or do you have to work at it?


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Whats up. Been whatching your hobby shop and track grow in the past few months and we all have decided to make a road trip the 26th of this month to come up and race. So far there is 13 of us and most running 2 classes that will be there for sure. There may be a few more but they are to sure at this point. Just thought I would give you a heads up. Can't wait to try out the track.


----------



## RC Runner (Mar 13, 2004)

McSmooth said:


> Are you naturally this stupid, or do you have to work at it?


from one FL guy to another. Shhhhh :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Welcome to another episode of "As the track Turns"...
I seem to be in every one whether I like it or not. hahaha
:wave: 
Ozzie, thanks! 
We are looking forward and hope to put on a good show for you and your gang. There is never a dull moment down here. :thumbsup: 
Mike!


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

So, what's everyones thoughts on the new layout? It's nice and challenging, which makes for fun and great racing, I love it! Good work Frank


----------



## nscr06fan (Dec 25, 2003)

Looks like it might be time for you to try to turn right again snook.......


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

A few questions for those of us that are coming up this weekend. What do we need to bring, tables, extension cords, tables, etc? What time do the doors open? Would like to get a little track time in before the races start. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

We have been ok with 80 entries - but it never hurts to be prepared. You can always leave things in the car. But extension cords, chairs would be 1st choice. We are building more tables hopefully before this weekend. If you have a table you could bring, like I said, leave it in the truck unless you need it. Glad to see people thinking ahead! Have fun!




Ozzie said:


> A few questions for those of us that are coming up this weekend. What do we need to bring, tables, extension cords, tables, etc? What time do the doors open? Would like to get a little track time in before the races start. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Shyniah and I will not be racing this weekend or next weekend. Our pit spaces and chairs will be available. Tired of this cold weather we're goin south to Florida. Everybody have a great Easter and we'll see you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey have fun! What part of FL? I just got down "here" myself. Happy Easter.
Mike


martian 710 said:


> Shyniah and I will not be racing this weekend or next weekend. Our pit spaces and chairs will be available. Tired of this cold weather we're goin south to Florida. Everybody have a great Easter and we'll see you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

We're going to Fort Peirce. My mom and dad spend their winters there and my sister lives there. So it makes for a cheap trip, just got to get there. Well, with these gas prices its not really a cheap trip. I wonder how far my Windstar will travel on a fully charged GP3300?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Nice, I am in Palm Beach for the week - Easter. 
I have a few GP3700's in the shop if you want to give them a try? lol Have a great trip and Happy Easter!



martian 710 said:


> We're going to Fort Peirce. My mom and dad spend their winters there and my sister lives there. So it makes for a cheap trip, just got to get there. Well, with these gas prices its not really a cheap trip. I wonder how far my Windstar will travel on a fully charged GP3300?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Spring Points Series kicks off this weekend!*

This weekend kicks off the 9 week points series - starting at Noon! Schedule on the website with daily updates.
Saturday, March 26 - 12PM
Saturday, April 2 - 12PM
Saturday, April 9 - 12PM
Saturday, April 16 - 12PM
Saturday, April 23 - 12PM
Saturday, April 30 - 12PM
Saturday, May 7 - 12PM
May 21-22 - Oval Regionals - No Points Race this weekend.
Saturday, May 28 - 12PM
Saturday, June 4 - 12PM

Please note, we are thinking of running Oval on a differnt day or night depending on how many entries we get. we have been ranging anywhere from 45 - 91 entries per race - average about 70. Let us know your thoughts!


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Please note, we are thinking of running Oval on a differnt day or night depending on how many entries we get. we have been ranging anywhere from 45 - 91 entries per race - average about 70. Let us know your thoughts![/QUOTE]

Damn good idea!


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

That would deffinitely be NICE!


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Racers,SCH has just added 60 more pit spaces with power,we suggest you bring a power cord there are 4 boxes with 4 plugs in each box.So come and have some fun atSCH.Frank & Allen would also like to thank Neal & Jason for all there help,
Frank


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

I forgot to tell all the new racers at SCH that were going to start a novice class for oval and on road on saturday.
Frank


----------



## losidude44857 (Mar 19, 2002)

Just a reminder, the Gate is having a trophy race on April 8,9,10th information can be found at www.clevelandcarpetracing.com. This race should be fun, come on out, and if you have any questions, you can email me at [email protected]
-Buddy


----------



## jonorr (Mar 24, 2005)

I am strongly in favor of seperating oval from on-road. It makes for too long of a day when both classes are run during the same event.

Jon


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Jon,when are you coming again?
Are congratulations in order?
How'd you do at Hobby Chamber(of horrors).


----------



## jonorr (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Glitcher,

I am probably going to stop in on Saturday. I finished 10th in TC and won 1/12th. Overall a good weekend.

Jon


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Right now the On-Road races are larger than the Oval. With an average of 70+ entries per race, it may make sense to move one class type to another day (or night). Any comments or thoughts are welcome to stir up conversation. We have no problem running racing on Friday evenings as well. Don't forget, club racing on Thursday nights for On-Road is going to happen.



jonorr said:


> I am strongly in favor of seperating oval from on-road. It makes for too long of a day when both classes are run during the same event.
> 
> Jon


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

What hours are you thinking about for evening races?
Will it be black tie or biz casual?

See ya Saturday Jon.I'll see if I can drag Ray out.
I was talked out of starting my offroad season until next week.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

I vote for splitting them up into two seperate days, either Road-Course on Sunday or Friday night and Oval on Saturday? Voice your opinions everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## nscr06fan (Dec 25, 2003)

Sunday would be better for me for road course.I would be able to be there alot more often.


----------



## 7734otdortoh (Nov 23, 2004)

I am not in favor of splitting the classes. I prefer to race multiple vehicles, both road and oval. I have other tracks to race at on Friday and Sunday. How about eliminating 2 car heats if 10 or more heats are registered. 2 car heats are boring, especially with one of them usually breaking. Also it's not fair to always need volunteer marshalls because of only 2 cars in the previous heat. Just my thoughts.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree. It's especially bad for people like me who drive in from an hour or two to race. I am starting to look into some oval cars for the upcoming ROAR race, and if it's split up, I can't make both days. A few guys from my track are also looking into getting into oval cars to lug up with the touring cars, and have been hesitant because of the possible split. I do understand the need for a split though. Perhaps make one on Sat. and the other on Sun. so that out of towners can at least make one of the days, as weeknights would make getting up there a bit hectic. With racing Sat. and Sun. we can come up for oval one weekend, the next, on-road., etc. My $.02...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Stock Sedan Points Series - Update*

SCH has updated the Points series for the Stock Sedan class only. 

We have decided to combine the Mini-Cooper series and stock sedan classes to spice up the competition a little bit. Here is the basic information:
• Points Series for Stock Sedan will be from April 9 thru May 14th (six weeks)
• Winner of this series will win a REAL Mini-Cooper for 1 week. (Arrangements through Mini of Pittsburgh)
• Second Place will win a Guardian Security System by Safe N' Sound
• Third and Forth Place will win Steelers Training Camp VIP passes. - TBD

What you will need to do:
Purchase a Stock Hand-Out motor - $25.00
Run "Mini" graphics on your sedan body - $5 or 6 bucks
Mini-Cooper body - no longer required due to unavailability

But wait, there is more! That will come later... for complete schedule info:
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/TrackInfoPA.shtml

Further Notes:
With purchase of hand-out motor – you will now no longer be required to “turn-in” the motor(s) at the end of the day. They are yours to keep. You will be able to purchase these motors for $25 during the whole series. After the series the price goes back to retail, which is around $40. These are Trinity Monster Motors specifically sent to SCH for this series.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Road/Oval Split?? - Not this series*

We have made some minor changes and lately they seem to have been keeping the race day hours on Saturdays within a reasonable time period. Last week we finished up at 5:30PM with a start time of around 12:30. 
We have been getting a lot of emails both ways on splitting up Oval/Road, but more at the moment for keeping the racing all on one day. 
With everyone participating the way they have been recently, being ready to race when their heat is up, and track marshalling when it is their turn, the day is streamlined into a well-oiled machine. Also, with registration closing at 11:30 at the latest, and racing starting at Noon sharp, this only helps. 
With the warmer summer months coming up, we project a few racers to take to the out doors. With that, we expect the attendance to drop. Next Fall however, we are seriously considering splitting up the series ahead of time to streamline the day. If we change mid-stream right now, it would not be good business practice as people have already taken steps to schedule their weekends over the next nine weeks. 
Do not forget, for club members, we can arrange for Thursday Night (Road-Course Night) racing for no additional cost to members. More food for thought for more RC racing.
Mike
:thumbsup: 
Please keep the comments and suggestions coming as we consider everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks for the post!
Actually, this is in our "rules" for this series as you are right... it is not fun watching 2 cars race one another. haha I "believe" we have made it so there has to be 3 or more cars. Sometimes we get up towards 20 races and with that, we may limit it to 4 cars/heat. Good thought!
Mike



7734otdortoh said:


> How about eliminating 2 car heats if 10 or more heats are registered. Also it's not fair to always need volunteer marshalls because of only 2 cars in the previous heat. Just my thoughts.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Race Results for week 1*

Top 5 Winners from last weeks race:

Stock Sedan (No points for this class until Mini-Series)
1	Hartman, Scott
2	Chambers, Chuck
3	Martinez, Joe
4	Seebaugh, Ray
5	Allen, Tom

12th Scale
1	Snyder, Clair
2	Allen, Tom
3	Denton, Rick
4	Lacko, Zane
5	Tortorice, John

Mod Mini-Truck 
1	Lai, George
2	Stevens, Jason
3	Colussy, Josh
4	Chilton, Richard
5 Ben Dover
For Oval results, check the Oval thread or the website: http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/BridgevilleSpring05/RacingSpring05.shtml


----------



## rcracer14 (Apr 1, 2005)

I just received a return email from Mike. He suggested I post this here.
We are currently running off road stadium trucks (losi MF). We are thinking of trying carpet racing but don't know where to start. If anyone would be willing to share setup info please do so or if you don't want to share with the world please PM me.
By the way, glitcher, I'm the one who bought your XXX-T MF.
Any help would be great [email protected]


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Foam tire oval set-up;XXXT(You might want to put this in the oval thread)

Install internal shock limiters to lower truck to 1/2" ground clearance(depending on tire size)
Red rear springs.
Green left front spring.
Silver right front spring.
Right front tire blue compound.
All other tires green compound.
Right front camber link short and inner holes.
Left front link short outter holes.
Rear links middle hole on tower,outter hole on spindle.
Right side shocks in on top out on bottom.
Left side shocks 2nd hole in on top inner hole on bottom.
Shock oil was 80 I think.Pistons don't matter.
Adjust camber for even tire wear.
If I remember right that set up was 4-5 laps off of pancars at Beaver.
Good luck!
If you want to buy my oval truck,let me know.

[email protected]


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

I would like to thank everyone who came from Ohio and West Virginia to race at SCH it was alot of fun,I hope all had a good time,and will make the trip again soon.
Frank


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

I considering making the drive to SCH on April 2. Does anyone have an idea on how many people will be racing 1/12th scale or sedan road course?

Thank you.

Tom


----------



## 7734otdortoh (Nov 23, 2004)

On the subject of splitting the race days between oval and road, what about splitting them in the same day? Have road course practice from 9-10:30 racing at 11:00. After the road racing is done, have an hour of oval practice followed by oval racing. Have a specific time that the oval racing will not start prior to, say 5:00 or 6:00. This way racers who only race one or the other won't be at the track all day and us nut jobs that run both only need to make one trip to race both. Whatcha think??????


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

SPC said:


> I considering making the drive to SCH on April 2. Does anyone have an idea on how many people will be racing 1/12th scale or sedan road course?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Tom


Last week I think there was 25 sedans in stock and 7 or 8 1/12 scale's.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

7734otdortoh said:


> On the subject of splitting the race days between oval and road, what about splitting them in the same day? Have road course practice from 9-10:30 racing at 11:00. After the road racing is done, have an hour of oval practice followed by oval racing. Have a specific time that the oval racing will not start prior to, say 5:00 or 6:00. This way racers who only race one or the other won't be at the track all day and us nut jobs that run both only need to make one trip to race both. Whatcha think??????



yes split them up thats good have oval start at 9:00am to 10:30 and race at 11:00 and start road racing at 5:00 or 6:00.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

No, Do road first then oval.


----------



## M[email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*On-Road Points Standings*

A great weekend if you like R/C racing. We had a record 99 entries this weekend thanks to some Northern friends to came down in droves. Next week should be as exciting as we are expecting a group from the East to come in. 
Here is the points standings as of week 2. Check the website for race results and further information. http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/BridgevilleSpring05/4.2.5/4.2.5.shtml

Standings:
Stock Sedan
N/A - starts April 9th - Mini Cooper Series

1/12th Scale Stock
1	Tortorice, John
2	Lacko, Zane
3	Colussy, Matt
4	Snyder, Clair
5	Allen, Tom
6	Himes, Denis
7	Denton, Rick
8	Himes, Tom
9	Dempster, Frank
10	Martin, David
11	Pizzuti, Mike
12	Osborn, Jason
13	Brothers, Ian

Mod Mini-Truck
1	Stevens, Jason
2	Chilton, Richard
3	Lai, George
4	Colussy, Josh
5	O'Neill, Brian
6	McDowell, Michael
7	Brothers, Ian

Novice Sedan Road
N/A

For oval results, see the oval thread!
Thanks to everyone who made the appearance!


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

devildog said:


> No, Do road first then oval.


 NOT...........................................


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

There would deffinitely be a dispute if they were split up in the same day....


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

My thoughts on this subject is to leave it like it is,doors open at nine, registration is open is opened at nine also racing starts at10 no practice everyones car should be set up ,if not use the first heat to see if your car is setup right.that way we should be done early even if we have 50 or 125 racers.This is my $.02
Frank


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

frank i agree with you dad..............


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*2¢*

Frank, I'll include the 2¢ in the next check. :dude: 

Personally, I think if "Everyone" would participate into doing their part to help follow the set schedule, we would be an even finer well oiled machine. This past weekend we put 99 entries through the system and the out-of-town people followed suit to a "T". Actually, as DevilDog pointed out, the out of Towner’s did such a great job that even most of our own regulars were up on the drivers stand right after the preceding race. Every week the races are honed and seem to go smoother and smoother. Self-Policing is so important to help your neighbor racer to make sure "their" radio is off, they have their transponder for the next race early, and to track marshal when it is "their" turn. We got a LOT of complements this weekend on how smooth and professional the race was ran this past weekend so we must be doing "something" right. We all strive to make it better! Keep up the good work. It is the racer who makes the track (and Pittsburgh) look good, so keep up the good precedence.

About the splitting series... IF we would split, it "probably" would not be until next Fall when the race load increases. OR, during the summer series if this load continues. We will see. :wave:


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

OK,let me finish saying what i started to say above about practice,if you have to practice you can practice anyday the store is open or come on wedsday for oval and thursday for on road it will cost you $5.00 for two hours,and as far as people from out of town practice for them only a half hour before we start racing
Frank


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree with Frank


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

*[email protected]* - Great facility and great track. I'll be back, even if it is a 3-1/4 hour drive. 

*Old Hippie* - Good to see you again and the other old guy :thumbsup: Maybe I'll bring my sedan next time and try to run with you.

Tom


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Mike,
I think you may have the best idea for "NOT SPLITTING" the racing.
Things are running much smoother,I think that will be the key.
Set a schedule and stick to it,one minute grace means ONE MINUTE!
10 minute break means 10 MINUTE BREAK!
Tigten up on practice time,switching the track on time.

Switching the track only takes 2 min.(Unless Alan helps  )


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I am down with that. Simplicity works best. Keep it consistant during the "season", and make changes for the next series. 
This last weekend we were close to perfection - the guys from up North were right on cue with getting on and off the drivers stand & marshaling - I was impressed and pleased with the results.

_?\0\0\0\0_1?\0?r]Mike,
I think you may have the best idea for "NOT SPLITTING" the racing.
Things are running much smoother,I think that will be the key.
Set a schedule and stick to it,one minute grace means ONE MINUTE!
10 minute break means 10 MINUTE BREAK!
Tigten up on practice time,switching the track on time.

Switching the track only takes 2 min.(Unless Alan helps  )[/QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Stock Sedan - Mini-Series*

Just a friendly reminder, Mini Series starts Saturday. Everyone who wants to race stock sedan must purchase the hand-out motor at the shop. Pricing is only $25 w/brushes & springs. You may purchase as many motors as you want at this discounted price during the series only!
Mini of Pittsburgh Decals are not in yet, but that will be another $5
1st Place: Mini-Cooper for 1 week
2nd Place: Guardian Security System
3rd & 4th: Steelers VIP Passes to Training Camp
Good luck!


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

So, if your racing stock sedan you HAVE to compete in the mini-series and purchase the motor and decals?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Mike I sent you an email


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

For points in "Stock Sedan", you have to compete in the Mini-Series. (The Stock Sedan Points series has been replaced by the Mini-Series for the Spring Series only.) (Due to high profile prizes) You need to purchase a stock handout motor from SCH at cost (limited time only during series) and decals - which are under $3. 
The Mini-Series will run a total of 3 road course (only 2 left) and 3 Oval races. On the odd weeks (oval) we will run a stock sedan class for non-Mini class racers. Although, you may run in both stock sedan and mini with your stock handout motor on those "mini-oval" days only. Next week it is back to Road Course "Mini Cooper" series only with no stock sedan class.

Also, a few guys from AB Charles stopped in last week thinking since they had a Tamiya Mini-Cooper front wheel drive car, they could run in the race. That was not in the rules stated weeks ago, but we amended them saying that if you purchase the stock hand out motor and decals from SCH, you can run. Otherwise you will have to run in your own class as with any other class with 3 or more cars. Hope that helps!




Eric_O said:


> So, if your racing stock sedan you HAVE to compete in the mini-series and purchase the motor and decals?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Points Standings*

As of today, here are the top five points leaders:
Mini Cooper Series
1	Chambers, Chuck (Tie w/199)
2	Martinez, Joe (Tie w/199)
3	Strobel, Jeff
4	Furman, Brian
5	Palmerine, Tony
6	Dempster, Frank

Novice Sedan
1	Seaton, Shawn
2	Chilton, Richard
3	SueRoo
4	Phil McDinger
5	Rich Inmepocket

12th Scale
1	Lacko, Zane
2	Himes, Denis
3	Tortorice, John
4	Himes, Tom
5	Colussy, Matt

Mod Mini Truck
1	Stevens, Jason
2	Chilton, Richard
3	Lai, George
4	Himes, Tom
5	Colussy, Josh

Please note not all classes are listed and to see the full array of results, check with the results page : http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/BridgevilleSpring05/RacingSpring05.shtml


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Another good turn out at SCH as always everyone had a good time and we got done early.I was surprise to see Vernon at the track,its been a long time since he been at a rc track,randy let him drive his pancar,he drove it like he never stopped running.who knows he might get the bug and start racing again,anyway thanks for another nice turn out.
Frank


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Points Standings*

Here are the Points Standings as of today:

Mini-Cooper Series (top 15)
1	Martinez, Joe
2	Chambers, Chuck
3	Furman, Brian
4	Dempster, Frank
5	Maitland, Dennis
6	Strobel, Jeff
7	Mullen, Conor
8	Walbrown, Rob
9	Palmerine, Tony
10	Langmann, John
11	Orton, Eric
12	Pickerell, Gary
13	Rooney, Mike
14	Chilton, Richard
15	Eger, Nick

1/12th Scale (top 14)
1	Lacko, Zane
2	Himes, Tom
3	Tortorice, John
4	Colussy, Matt
5	Himes, Denis
6	Snyder, Clair
7	Allen, Tom
8	Denton, Rick
9	Dempster, Frank
10	Anderson, Chris
11	Martin, David
12	Pizzuti, Mike
13	Osborn, Jason
14	Brothers, Ian

For other classes and full standings, see the website Point Standings: 
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/BridgevilleSpring05/RacingSpring05.shtml


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Mike,
Tell me it is not so that I am beating you in the point standings. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Well, I only raced once... and I am not far behind! Hey, if you show up and run the races, I may catch up. :devil: 



devildog said:


> Mike,
> Tell me it is not so that I am beating you in the point standings. :wave:


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

I dont want excuses I want results. haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Strange.... your points just dropped to zero for some strange reason? How is that for results? :devil: 


devildog said:


> I dont want excuses I want results. haha


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Strange.... your points just dropped to zero for some strange reason? How is that for results? :devil:


Ya gotta love it!


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

I see how it is. :wave: At least I have points to drop. lol


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Strange.... your points just dropped to zero for some strange reason? How is that for results? :devil:



HE HE HE HE HE HE HE!


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey SPC guys, 
Are you all coming down and running 1/12th scale tomorrow?


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

I'm planing on being there. I'm going to run 1/12th and sedan road course.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Tom,glad to see your going to run road course is Janice going to run sedan?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Top 5 Points Leaders for Spring Series 05*

As of today, here are the top five points leaders:

Mini-Cooper Series - Very exciting and changing positions!
1	Martinez, Joe
2	Furman, Brian
3	Chambers, Chuck
4	Dempster, Frank
5	Strobel, Jeff

1/12th Scale
1	Lacko, Zane
2	Himes, Tom
3	Tortorice, John
4	Colussy, Matt
5	Himes, Denis

Mod Mini-Truck
1	Stevens, Jason
2	Chilton, Richard
3	Lai, George
4	Himes, Tom
5	Colussy, Josh

Please note not all classes are listed and to see the full array of results, check with the results page : http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/BridgevilleSpring05/RacingSpring05.shtml


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Region 2 Oval Champs - Poll*

Please take the poll I posted at this thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=111687
Anyone can race - anyone can vote - all for fun - and to get an idea what to expect.
Also, you can race a sedan.... so you on-road guys/girls can still race... even the mini-truck guys/girls!
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Road Course closed for 2 weeks due to Oval Regionals*

Just a friendly reminder, the track will be closed to road course for the next 2 weeks due to the Oval Regionals (on May 21st & 22nd).

Track is closed all this week for track reconstruction.
Friday will be 1st practice for 4-cell stock NASCAR on new design. 
Road Course new design will be up the week after the Regionals.

We encourage 19-Turn sedans and stadium trucks to enter the regionals on May 21st as we have set up a promoters class for you! Lots of fun, just do it!

Please take the poll I posted at this thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=111687
Anyone can race - anyone can vote - all for fun - and to get an idea what to expect.
You may race a sedan.... ...and mini-trucks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Points Series UpDate*

The Mini-Cooper series closes with several Winners.
1st: Mini-Cooper: Joe Martinez
2nd: Security System: Jeff Strobel
3rd: VIP Passes - Steelers: Brian Furman
4th: VIP Passes - Steelers: Dennis Maitland

Here are the total points for the Mini-Cooper Series:
Mini-Cooper Series
1	Martinez, Joe	499
2	Strobel, Jeff	474
3	Furman, Brian	468
4	Maitland, Dennis	460
5	Walbrown, Rob	440
6	Chambers, Chuck	394
7	Palmerine, Tony	356
8	Mullen, Conor	342
9	Eger, Nick	340
10	Dempster, Frank	293
11	Pickerell, Gary	276
12	Rooney, Mike	174
13	Langmann, John	92
14	Orton, Eric	90
15	Chilton, Richard	86

For a complete points listing of all classes, visit: www.steelcityhobbies.com
Thanks and congratulations!
Mike


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Eric when are you comming back. Have not seen you for a while.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Rob, probably in a few weeks. I've been busy with sports and school lately, and i'm getting money together for some new parts. So in about 2 weeks i'll be back to racing...hopefully

-Eric


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Rob, your road course design is going to be the course for the next series,good work
Frank


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Rob, can you post the layout?

-Eric


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Heard there was an R/C swap meet coming to SCH.

What day and what time?


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Eric glad to hear you will be back soon. Here is the layout. I believe it is going to change a bit on the ends. That way oval can still have the ice. It is similar to what Frank did on the previous one.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Looks nice Rob


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

OK!the roar nats are over let's get back to on road racing,the new layout will be ready for this weekend,were using Rob's track this time,real nice layout.Thanks Rob.
Frank


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Ok,guys allen and myself are going too start on new track lay out tomorrow will be ready for this weekend of raceing and practice,looking forward to it,don't get me wrong I use to run it all the time,it's fun once in awhile now I might even put my bomber back on the track,will see,I can't beleave I said that ha!ha!
Frank


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Did you post that before or after you picked up the piece of "drywall"?


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Glitcher,before the drywall I still haven't pick it up HA! HA! I guess you called and Patty told you I had a little to much home made.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey, when do you guys think the new road-course layout will be done and ready for practice? Or is it not going to "debut" until this Saturday? Thanks

-Eric


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

the track will be open saturday thanks al.eric me and frank will be working on it on friday for racing on saturday


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

sounds good, i think i might make it  

-Eric


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

what time is racing, i been tring to get down there but dunno the time


----------



## 7734otdortoh (Nov 23, 2004)

Doors open at 9:00 AM, racing at noon.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Summer Series Proposal*

*2005 SUMMER POINTS SERIES*
*How long:* 8 Weeks - 4 throw-outs
*General Details:* 
1/10th Touring Car: Must run 2-door Sports car of your choice
1/18th Scale Mini-Truck: Must run different body than stock
Oval - TBD
Doors open @ 9am - Racing @ High Noon
2 or more cars makes a race (on less-busy days) Otherwise 3 cars make a race.
*Motors:* Stock and Mod Classes as usual.
*Dates:*
• June 18 - Saturday - Start
• June 25 - Saturday
_June 26 - Sunday Race for a Cure - WashPA - Outdoors - Extra Points TBD
July 2 - No Points - Open Track - General Racing due to Holiday Weekend_
• July 9 - Saturday 
_July 16 - No Points Race - Drag Racing Nationals @ Heinz Field_
• July 23 - Saturday - _Proposed Steelers Charity Race (additional entry fee cost)_
• July 30 - Saturday
• August 6 - Saturday
• August 13 - Saturday _(we may have a drifting/touring race outdoors in pgh)_
• August 20 - Saturday

Dates and times subject to change. This is only the first draft.
:wave:


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Road course is ready for practice on friday,sure is a nice layout come and see if you can handle it HA! HA!
Frank


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Why the body change for sedan?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Stock Sedan - 2 door sports car body required*

Because they say it is more fun that way. haha 
Soooo we made it a new rule for the SUmmer Series...
If you want to participate in the points series for stock sedan - all you need is a 2-door sports car body.




glitcher said:


> Why the body change for sedan?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Al and Frank,

You guys built the most technical track yet... Frank, you are right, lets see if anyone can handle it. Anyone have Turd Furgasons contact info?

:dude:


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

Can't wait to see the new road course Frank. The more technical the better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Al and Frank,
> 
> You guys built the _*most technical*_ track yet... Frank, you are right, lets see if anyone can handle it. Anyone have Turd Furgasons contact info?
> 
> :dude:



Nice


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

everone like the new track layout, its a drivers track not a drag strip,26 laps was TQ today,by Jeff Stroble will get you next week Ha!Ha!


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Had a lot of fun racing today, this new layout is deffinitly exciting  

-Eric


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks Eric O, glad you had fun the more turns the better one or two of the turns are a little tight but everyone ran it,no one said they couldn't handle them.See you next week.


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

i might be coming next week i got to get a ride down there tho


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

Will anyone be running 12th scale this weekend??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

1/12th Scale was a hit today! Not sure if you made the race but everyone had fun. 



Toxic1 said:


> Will anyone be running 12th scale this weekend??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Spring Series Final Results*

Thanks to all who particapated in the 2005 Spring Series! 
Here are the final results - and you can see the whole spread on our website: www.steelcityhobbies.com

*Mini-Cooper Series*
1	Martinez, Joe	499
2	Strobel, Jeff	474
3	Furman, Brian	468
4	Maitland, Dennis	460
5	Walbrown, Rob	440
6	Chambers, Chuck	394
7	Palmerine, Tony	356
8	Mullen, Conor	342
9	Eger, Nick	340
10	Dempster, Frank	293
11	Pickerell, Gary	276
12	Rooney, Mike	174
13	Langmann, John	92
14	Orton, Eric	90
15	Chilton, Richard	86

*Novice Sedan Road Course*
1	Seaton, Shawn	101
2	Chilton, Richard	98
3	SueRoo	96

*1/12th Scale Road Course*
1	Himes, Tom	395
2	Lacko, Zane	382
3	Tortorice, John	289
4	Colussy, Matt	274
5	Himes, Denis	199
6	Pizzuti, Mike	180
7	Snyder, Clair	100
8	Allen, Tom	98
9	Kemery, Howard	98
10	Denton, Rick	96
11	McGee, Scott	96
12	Freddie	94
13	Dempster, Frank	92
14	Anderson, Chris	92
15	Martin, David	90
16	Harvey, Tom	90
17	Osborn, Jason	86
18	Brothers, Ian	86

*Mod Mini-Truck Road*
1	Stevens, Jason	296
2	Chilton, Richard	288
3	Lai, George	101
4	Himes, Tom	101
5	Colussy, Josh	96
6	O'Neill, Brian	96
7	McDowell, Michael	94
8	Brothers, Ian	93

For Oval results, check the web or the Oval Thread!
Thanks again!
Summer Series starts in 2 weeks. See Website for details.
Mike :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Track Records to date*

Since we opened this track in late January of 2005, we have turned over 111,600+ laps on race day alone! With that, we have many records. For anyone interested in taking a look at track records: 
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/05Records/RoadCourseRecords.htm


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Does the 2-Door Sedan series start this Saturday (11th) or next Saturday (18th)? Thanks

-Eric


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm going to try to start a F1 class spec motor and spec batteries either on road or oval either one


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

Old Hippie said:


> I'm going to try to start a F1 class spec motor and spec batteries either on road or oval either one


If I didn't tell you before I'll tell you now, the new road course layout is awesome. Great job!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Eric,
Points starts NEXT Saturday - June 18th. 
Check out this link for a schedule. http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/TrackInfoPA.shtml

Also, check out the picture of the track below. 



Eric_O said:


> Does the 2-Door Sedan series start this Saturday (11th) or next Saturday (18th)? Thanks
> 
> -Eric


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Old Hippie said:


> I'm going to try to start a F1 class spec motor and spec batteries either on road or oval either one


What F1 chassis are you going to run ? I have a Tamiya F201 there new 4 wheel drive F1 , If its allowed I would race ( when I can )


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Piz,sure you can run it,your the only one that has said anything about running F1 besides me,I'm sure when they see them run more will show up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*June 19 - Drag Racing*

I am not trying to get off topic, but today was a fun time at Heinz Field with some Drag Racing. Here are some highlights:
Here are the high points from todays racing:

*Best Reaction Time: RT*
Tony Palmerine - 29.72 MPH; 3.648 ET; 0.408 RT

*Top Speed*
Nitro Mike Whittington - 61.48 MPH ; 2.239 ET; 0.712 RT

*Best Elapsed Time: ET*
Nitro Mike Whittington - 61.48 MPH ; 2.239 ET; 0.712 RT

*Best Wreck*
Nitro Mike Whittington - Hands down! Completely distroyed his Electric Rail, wiping out the speed trap - nothing left in tact. Nice work Nitro!

For a complete spreadsheet on times, etc. : http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/Summer05/DragRacing/Results6.19.htm

Mike!


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Mike Thanks for the fun. Nothing like some high speed passes,some good and some even went Marc 3. Nitro keep it in lanes man.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Nick,
You looked good on the straight... Thanks for chasing down Nitro's cars over the last 2 days... (Arby's and Heinz) :wave:


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

No problem Mike someone has to be the chaser right? Now if I can only keep my gears together I could race. Instead of chasing after Nitro's cars lol


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Did you get your car fixed yet?


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Which one Nitro or me?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Mike have a good trip man see you when you come back


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Niros was in pieces and his is fixed. Whats your excuse. :wave:


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Slipped 1st gear off of the tranny


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Drifting*

I hear Maitland was drifting his car at the event and a big caddy ran it over! Anyone see that? Sounds funny as hell, but I am glad there was minimal damage...
See you guys in a few weeks... I may never come back. :tongue: 
Mike


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Big Props to team Lossi for making a strong car. Only has body damage. Mike have fun.
Thanks for letting me go to Race for a Cure.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Nick,
Thanks for all of your help. I am sure Nitro thanks you too as you have helped out with the last few events! Losi is a strong company and will be around for awhile. 
Mike!



NickyD said:


> Big Props to team Lossi for making a strong car. Only has body damage. Mike have fun.
> Thanks for letting me go to Race for a Cure.


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Mike when ya coming Back? And any event you need me for just ask


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Working some deals down here in FL... Want to move?  
I'll be back in a few days. Hope you and everyone have a great 4th of July!
Mike



NickyD said:


> Mike when ya coming Back? And any event you need me for just ask


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok guys day after the 4th. Hungover as hell but, what a great day. Hope everyone had a good one. Mike enjoy FLA tell me if you move, thinking about the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hope you recovered from the 4th! I had a nice one... thanks! 
FL is awesome... working on some "things" and such. Also have some "things" going on up here in Pgh for SCH... should be interesting. 
M



NickyD said:


> Ok guys day after the 4th. Hungover as hell but, what a great day. Hope everyone had a good one. Mike enjoy FLA tell me if you move, thinking about the same.


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Mike do some work on the Steel City website, I have been looking at the same thing for the past week. haha. Also were are the drags at on the 17th? And is it bracket style again?


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

Anyone planning on racing 1/12th scale tomorrow the 9th at SCH? 
Tom


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

havn't heard anything yet Tom.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Points UpDate*

Nick!
Sorry man... been busy! haha 
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/Summer05/05SummerPoints.htm - are the updated points. 
2 races in June, 3 in July and 3 in Aug is the schedule.

Points Racing tomorrow... but no points racing next week due to the drag racing the following day (sunday)! Supposed to be a nice weekend so not sure what the 1/12th scale turnout will be. I was looking at Franks Trinity and am thinking about joining the ranks! - I'm out of town this weekend so I will not be there to race, or run the race. 
Mike!



NickyD said:


> Mike do some work on the Steel City website, I have been looking at the same thing for the past week. haha. Also were are the drags at on the 17th? And is it bracket style again?


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Mike, have fun man. See you next week at the drags.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Looks like I'll be racing tommorow, lets get a good turnout


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

The track is open on Sat, but no points for the race. Sorry I am taking so long to get the points posted as well as the results! Been kind of busy on biz in NY...
Don't forget, Drag Racing on Sunday at 10am! 
Mike!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Summer Series - 2 weeks to go!*

*Summer Series*
Only 2 weeks left in the Summer Series. That means the FALL series is just around the corner! After the Summer Series comes to an end, we will close the track for the remainder of August so we can do maintenance and clean the carpet. There will be periods where you can test n' tune your ride during the week.
*Track Design*
If anyone has any designs for the new track, now is the time to submit! We will hold a meeting of sorts to hash through all the thoughts, ideas and concepts so we can prepare for the up-coming season.
Have a safe and happy summer ending!
Mike
:thumbsup:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We will hold a meeting of sorts to hash through all the thoughts, ideas and concepts so we can prepare for the up-coming season.


1. Don't use RoadRail.

2. Run OnRoad and Oval on separate days or times. For example: OnRoad runs Noon-5 or 6 PM on Saturdays. Oval from 6 or 7 PM - finish on Saturday nights, or just run on Friday nights or Sundays.

3. No more "quick-change" tracks. Time for a real, dedicated roadcourse layout. When that portion of racing day is done it's picked up, put away, and the oval components are brought out and set-up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Mike, Thanks for the thoughts.

I bought the RoadRail system for the outdoors primarily. I personally do not think it would be as beneficial to us indoors... plus they are sharp and could cut the carpet when moved around. 

I like the idea of splitting the times. Maybe we will try On-Road 1st, then Oval... Or on a different day. 

Good thought on the 2 components. We have been thinking about that for awhile now and want to implement this for this coming season.

Any thoughts on when would be best for the On-Road season to start?

Thanks

Mike




McSmooth said:


> 1. Don't use RoadRail.
> 
> 2. Run OnRoad and Oval on separate days or times. For example: OnRoad runs Noon-5 or 6 PM on Saturdays. Oval from 6 or 7 PM - finish on Saturday nights, or just run on Friday nights or Sundays.
> 
> 3. No more "quick-change" tracks. Time for a real, dedicated roadcourse layout. When that portion of racing day is done it's picked up, put away, and the oval components are brought out and set-up.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm not sure when you should start on road season,but later on,a Cleveland warm-up race would be cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

How about a dedicated Road Course?  Just a friendly reminder, Road Course design comes from the racers... But this time I think I am going to put my 2¢ in... 
Anyone down for a Regionals or larger event for On-Road?



glitcher said:


> I'm not sure when you should start on road season,but later on,a Cleveland warm-up race would be cool.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> How about a dedicated Road Course?  Just a friendly reminder, Road Course design comes from the racers... But this time I think I am going to put my 2¢ in...
> Anyone down for a Regionals or larger event for On-Road?



Now we're talking  Dedicated Road Course sounds great :thumbsup:


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> How about a dedicated Road Course?  Just a friendly reminder, Road Course design comes from the racers... But this time I think I am going to put my 2¢ in...
> Anyone down for a Regionals or larger event for On-Road?


The last road course design that Frank laid out was GREAT! If the new road course could be similar it would get my vote of approval. A Regional On-Road or larger race is a great idea, especially if it could be billed as a Cleveland warm-up event. There used to be an ozite track in Cattaraugus, NY. They used Velcro on the bottom of the track barriers to hold them in place. The Velcro stuck to the carpet and allowed the track to be converted from oval to on-road in a matter of minutes. The barriers had flexible plastic strips between them so curves and odd shapes could be incorporated into the track layout. Overall the system worked great! As for running oval and on-road on different days, my vote is no. I like to race both and because I drive over 3 hours (1 way) two different days of racing would be out of the question.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone down for a Regionals or larger event for On-Road?


2005 OnRoad Carpet Regionals were already held in Maryland back in April.

If running OnRoad and Oval on separate days isn't do-able, then go with the OnRoad from Noon-5 PM, then Oval racing starts immediately afterwards.

No more compromising the roadcourse by 'making it fit' inside of an oval.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

McSmooth- You have a personal message


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Agreed on No Road Course inside Oval. Last spring was a shake down on what is best for everyone. I like the proposed schedule, if we do not split days. Personally, I like the split day theory, as the SCH crew is beat up enough on long days.

About ROAR, true. However Region II director mentioned today we can do a Level 3 event "State Champs" race before Cleveland. Not official, but in the works to do "Something". Any help would be appreciated from On-Road experts.

Thanks!

Mike



McSmooth said:


> 2005 OnRoad Carpet Regionals were already held in Maryland back in April.
> 
> If running OnRoad and Oval on separate days isn't do-able, then go with the OnRoad from Noon-5 PM, then Oval racing starts immediately afterwards.
> 
> No more compromising the roadcourse by 'making it fit' inside of an oval.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Tom,
We use the Velcro method at SCH in areas, as well as weighted piping. Thanks for the post as we are always looking to improve change over, and gather any ideas. For streamlining larger crowds, two venues work better if kept separate... Although there are people who enjoy running both venues (Oval and Road). With our racing program, we are growing and expect to be even bigger this fall. We have gone as far as discussing building a 2nd track under 1 roof... ooops... Nevermind. :devil: Moving forward, please keep the discussion going!
Thanks!
Mike




SPC said:


> The last road course design that Frank laid out was GREAT! If the new road course could be similar it would get my vote of approval. A Regional On-Road or larger race is a great idea, especially if it could be billed as a Cleveland warm-up event. There used to be an ozite track in Cattaraugus, NY. They used Velcro on the bottom of the track barriers to hold them in place. The Velcro stuck to the carpet and allowed the track to be converted from oval to on-road in a matter of minutes. The barriers had flexible plastic strips between them so curves and odd shapes could be incorporated into the track layout. Overall the system worked great! As for running oval and on-road on different days, my vote is no. I like to race both and because I drive over 3 hours (1 way) two different days of racing would be out of the question.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Agreed on No Road Course inside Oval. Last spring was a shake down on what is best for everyone. I like the proposed schedule, if we do not split days. Personally, I like the split day theory, as the SCH crew is beat up enough on long days.
> 
> About ROAR, true. However Region II director mentioned today we can do a Level 3 event "State Champs" race before Cleveland. Not official, but in the works to do "Something". Any help would be appreciated from On-Road experts.
> 
> ...


I don't think it would have to be an "official" race.If you just call it a warm-up race,as close as possible to the Cleveland event,it would work.Especially if there will be food and prizes!Keep in mind all the other warm-up races in the region,and schedule accordingly.Of course it would have to be on-road only that day.
If you get it organized,and get the word out early,I'd expect a significant racer turn out.
P.S.-Gary has our rooms reserved allready! :dude: 
P.S.-Hi Mike M.How's it going?Good to here from you! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

What dates would work best for on-road - lets do this right. We are planning out our schedule as we speak... This could be a Level III event if we so choose. I would think within 4 weeks of the Indoor Champs for starters.

Hope Gary is doing well... we all miss him!



glitcher said:


> I don't think it would have to be an "official" race.If you just call it a warm-up race,as close as possible to the Cleveland event,it would work.Especially if there will be food and prizes!Keep in mind all the other warm-up races in the region,and schedule accordingly.Of course it would have to be on-road only that day.
> If you get it organized,and get the word out early,I'd expect a significant racer turn out.
> P.S.-Gary has our rooms reserved allready! :dude:
> P.S.-Hi Mike M.How's it going?Good to here from you! :wave:


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

AStephens said:


> There are 3 times more oval racers than there are roadcourse. Let's make the majority happy!


Where have they all been the last 2 months? Weren't they supposed to 'carry the track' throughout the summer?

Sounds like more of the same sh!t, bigger pile.

And lately, it sure sounds like you and the rest of the oval guys will be splitting your time between Steel City and the new track in Fairmont when they start running on Saturdays in the fall.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

glitcher said:


> P.S.-Hi Mike M.How's it going?Good to here from you! :wave:


Not too bad. How's the off-road season going?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

...and while people are throwing numbers around, I've compared the number of Stock and 19-turn onroad sedan entries to the number of Stock, 19-Turn, and Spec Oval entries since the track opened on Jan 29. 

The entries were taken from race days when both oval and onroad were offered.

OnRoad: 295 entries
Oval: 180 entries


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

McSmooth said:


> Where have they all been the last 2 months? Weren't they supposed to 'carry the track' throughout the summer?
> 
> Sounds like more of the same sh!t, bigger pile.
> 
> And lately, it sure sounds like you and the rest of the oval guys will be splitting your time between Steel City and the new track in Fairmont when they start running on Saturdays in the fall.[/QUOT////////////////////////////


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

///////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

AStephens said:


> McSmooth 3 people on sat. thats alot.


Whether it's 3, 4, or 5...it's more than ZERO for the oval.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

/////////////////


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

AStephens said:


> is that guy's runing 3 classes each for onroad.


Go check all the results for yourself at the website. It's all there.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

/////////////////


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

AStephens said:


> McSmooth fairmont runs on friday, and the oval guy's will be back to run in the fall at S.C.H. so don't think that it's gona be onroad only oval will be there to.


Fairmont is switching to Saturdays in the fall...so says Brad is his thread over in the Oval Forum.



HOYT USA said:


> hey Kevin, good to hear from you, hope you can make it down sometime, racing will be on saturdays this fall and winter, for now though it's oval on friday nights and offroad saturday nights


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

AStephens said:


> I did dude.


So show me where I added them up wrong.

Stock and 19Turn Sedan Onroad vs Stock, 19Turn, and Spec Oval.

Jan 29: 17 Onroad, 6 Oval
Feb 5: 33 Onroad, 15 Oval
Feb 13: 20 Onroad, 12 Oval
Feb 19: 28 Onroad, 10 Oval
Feb 26: 17 Onroad, 7 Oval
Mar 5: 27 Onroad, 8 Oval
Mar 12: 22 Onroad, 8 Oval
Mar 26: 25 Onroad, 7 Oval
April 2: 17 Onroad, 19 Oval
April 9: 10 Onroad, 13 Oval
April 16: 10 Onroad, 7 Oval
April 23: 9 Onroad, 13 Oval
April 30: 4 Onroad, 17 Oval
May 7: 9 Onroad, 7 Oval
May 28: 7 Onroad, 8 Oval
June 4: 12 Onroad, 10 Oval
June 18: 8 Onroad, 10 Oval
June 25: 8 Onroad, 3 Oval
July 9: 5 Onroad, 0 Oval
July 23: 4 Onroad, 0 Oval
Aug 6: 3 Onroad, 0 Oval

Onroad: 295, Oval: 180


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

///////////////////////


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

AStephens said:


> McSmooth i though you were racing at the gate on sat. in the fall.


Typical. Present him with the facts, and he changes the subject.

The Gate runs on Sundays in the Fall. Wrong again, Allen.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

/////////////////


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

McSmooth said:


> Typical. Present him with the facts, and he changes the subject.
> 
> The Gate runs on Sundays in the Fall. Wrong again, Allen.


your only allowed to run one dayweek right so sunday should be good for you


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

AStephens said:


> you forgot trucks mini t's and late mod there oval right.


That's a laugh. Late Mod? What, you had 3 guys show up to race once?

Mini-T's? They race Onroad too. I could always throw in 1/12 scale.

And there's not 115 Trucks to make up the difference either. 

I compared just 2 OnRoad classes against the 3 PanCar Oval Classes. You can throw in Bombers, and whatever else you want, and you MIGHT come close. Sucks when you need 15 different classes in oval to equal what takes just 4 in Onroad, doesn't it?

But hey, you said there was THREE TIMES as many oval people. So if there's 295 On Road Entries, that means you have to come up with 885 Oval entries. Better get to work, Allen.

But simple logic doesn't work with you. You just believe whatever sounds good at the moment.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

AStephens said:


> your only allowed to run one dayweek right so sunday should be good for you


Keep grasping at straws.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Where's the "smiley face" that bites his tongue?? I can't find it..............


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Im goin with McSmooth on this one. I just did the math and his numbers are spot on


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Where's the "smiley face" that bites his tongue?? I can't find it..............


The oval racers took it with them 2 months ago, and neither of them have been seen since.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

///////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Stickin' my nose in- the oval guys already had a larger event this spring, the track being closed the weeks beforehand to practice for oval only while improvements were being made. During that time onroad guys had to sit around with nowhere really to run. It was a nice event I'm sure, but I think it's time onroad guys got a little respect now with an event of their own and maybe a few weeks of dedicated practice just for equality's sake? Thanks for the RDX stuff Mike.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

///////////////////////////////////


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Allen :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Jeeze!!!


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

RcDinge said:


> Hi Allen :wave:


Dinge what's up dude.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

PrestoBoy said:


> Just love reading the pissing match amoung 2 SCH regular racers.
> Its no wonder why I drive past the exit on 79 and RACE somewhere else...
> Its so nice having other local tracks to chose from.
> Thats just my 2 cents, that counts for $10 + $10 for each racer that goes with me...


Snookdog Snookdog Snookdog you dog. $10 + $10 = $20


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Misconception of intimidation*

Maybe keeping Allen and McSmooth apart is a blessing in disguise?... Keeping the On-Road and Oval apart looks to be the best scenario for more than one reason. ha-ha :lol: 

I am looking along these lines:
*Saturday: 
12PM - On-Road*
5-ish (afterwards) racing for children (No adults, sorry)
- and/or Novice Oval & Stadium Truck Oval from 6 to 8pm.
_This allows for the on-road guys to compete without interruption. 
The “other” group that day can be a kid’s class and/or a lighter version of oval. The hard-core on-road racing will be finished for the day and those guys can go home. This also provides an option for those who travel from out of town to get "some" oval racing in._
*Sunday:
12PM - Oval* - Stock, 19-Turn, Bombers, and Stadium Truck as well if need be.
_We can possibly do the kids race this day as well at the end of the Oval racing. _

Snookie, what is the real reason you drive by? I doubt it is because of your buddy Allen or McSmooth. 
The Stock and 19-Turn Oval Racing at SCH have become VERY competitive... there are different levels of competition from different tracks. 

SCH supports all levels of competition from beginners to advanced. I am always trying to recruit new racers and most of them are "intimidated" by racing as they feel they cannot compete on our pro track. That is the largest misconception that SCH is trying to break... all in all, it is all for fun and we are trying to make that a part of everyone’s experience.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry the rest of you had to sit and read all of that. However, I'm going to address certain falsehoods thrown my way and that will be the end of it.

1. "Three times as many oval racers". I'm sure Mike, Aaron, Brad, and any other area track owners wished this were true. Wouldn't be a problem for them to draw a decent oval crowd every week, even during the summer months. Unfortunately, this isn't the case at SCH and I proved that point earlier.

2. "McSmooth don't like Oval racing." I personally don't enjoy oval racing anymore, basically because I've been there and done that. However, doesn't mean I have a problem with it. If that's what you like to do, so be it. But when it begins to adversely affect the OnRoad by compromising the layouts and by having false statements thrown their way, I'm going to speak up. I raced Pro-Mod paved oval from 1987-1994. Perhaps you've heard of Lake Whippoorwill, King NC, and the Peach Bowl? Perhaps you didn't know I finished 4th in the A Main at the 1990 Oval Nationals in Atlanta, finished 5th in the A at the Novak 200 at Whippoorwill, and won the 1990 Paved oval Regionals (when Region 2 was the ENTIRE Southeast US)? I have the magazines to prove it. I DO know oval, I CAN appreciate it, and I DO know what I'm talking about.

3. "He thinks SCH is going to be onroad only. Not." I challenge you to find ANYWHERE in ANY of my posts where I said SCH would be onroad only. I simply provided a suggestion to split the two forms of racing, so that neither feels 'slighted' anymore. You, then threw in your "three times as many" comment, which I addressed in Point #1.

So in closing, I am done with this topic, unless any more falsehoods are directed my way.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

zaner612 said:


> Thanks for the RDX stuff Mike.


Not a problem, the car makes a world of difference. When you're ready for the carpet season, send me a PM and I'll give you the setup. Also have a couple other little pointers for the car.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I am always trying to recruit new racers and most of them are "intimidated" by racing as they feel they cannot compete on our pro track. That is the largest misconception that SCH is trying to break...


I'll only speak for the onroad...there's a simple solution to this. 

The Sportsman/Novice class would be offered. For sedans, you can run any body, a stock motor OR the motor that comes with your particular RTR kit, and come up with something like a "6 lap rule". If you post a time less than 6 laps from the regular Stock class TQ, you move up (to prevent sandbagging). This can be changed to 5 laps, 7 laps, or whatever. If there's only 2 or fewer entries on a particular day, those sportsman drivers will be included in the regular stock class, but run in their own qualifier and possibly main. You could even allow the kit rubber tires for this class only.

The same can be done for Mini-Ts too. Kit motors only. Same basic rules as for the sedans. Don't anticipate too many Novice 1/12 scales, but the same outline could be followed.

As for a 'large event' date...November 12. That's 2 weeks after the Halloween Classic and 2 weeks before the Indoor Champs.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike R. i think oval on sat. and onroad on sunday.thats my suggestion thanks.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

AStephens said:


> Mike R. i think oval on sat. and onroad on sunday.


Then present a case as to why. Use some tangilble facts this time.

For example:

1. I have already shown that OnRoad has outdrawn oval since the track opened. 

2. I also presented the case that Fairmont is racing on Saturdays this fall, and that racers will be splitting time between the two tracks. Snookie has already said he's going to drive right past SCH and take along anyone else he can. 

3. You have had 8 months to get these 'legions' of oval guys to come to the track. In March, you changed the track around how you wanted and reduced the infield. You reconfigured it again in May and reduced the infield even further. You claimed the oval racers would 'carry the track' during the summer. Nothing has come from any of it, and you haven't come through on any of the things you boasted about.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Back to the idea of a Cleveland Warm-Up......I think it'd be awesome to have a State Championship. I went to WV's carpet states this year and had a blast. A big race locally would be killer. -Ky 
PS. You should contact Todd at Fairmont and see if he could do an oval series with you....just a suggestion


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Kylayfield thats in the working for the fall


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks Mike, Sounds good!

Also, Nov 12 would be perfect. We may shoot for that.
THanks again
Mike



McSmooth said:


> I'll only speak for the onroad...there's a simple solution to this.
> 
> The Sportsman/Novice class would be offered. For sedans, you can run any body, a stock motor OR the motor that comes with your particular RTR kit, and come up with something like a "6 lap rule". If you post a time less than 6 laps from the regular Stock class TQ, you move up (to prevent sandbagging). This can be changed to 5 laps, 7 laps, or whatever. If there's only 2 or fewer entries on a particular day, those sportsman drivers will be included in the regular stock class, but run in their own qualifier and possibly main. You could even allow the kit rubber tires for this class only.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks Allen, You wanted the oval on Sundays because Fairmont was running on Saturdays this fall.  Anyway, The on-road has higher numbers and I want to try to make most of those races. We have to keep our larger venue plus "kids racing" on Saturdays as that is when we have the most staff. The oval guys can take care of themselves which is helpful. And I have to work Sunday's elseware as you already know. I was shooting for Oval on Sundays personally. Please keep the "logical" reasons coming forward.
Mike!


AStephens said:


> Mike R. i think oval on sat. and onroad on sunday.thats my suggestion thanks.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

As for a 'large event' date...November 12. That's 2 weeks after the Halloween Classic and 2 weeks before the Indoor Champs.[/QUOTE]

If that's correct it would great!

As for on-road and oval day's;
I don't care.I'll be there anyhow.
Now,it's time for my medication. :dude:


----------



## kaug (Feb 28, 2004)

I've wanted to but never have raced at SCH. However, have been up and observed a 6 or 7 times last winter. I think from what I have read and have seen when I was there the oval problem is that Allen guy he strikes me and from what I've hear thru the grape vine a first class A-Hole !!! Prestoboy stop in Waynesburg and I'll join the convoy to other oval tracks in the area.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Results for the Summer Series "should" be coming up soon... 

We will be working on the track on and off for the next 2 weeks... Please call first to see if the track is open for practice. We hope to have the carpet steam cleaned by the end of the week. 

Mike


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

So you're skipping the last points race???

Oval & Road-Course Carpet Racing Schedule (taken from steelcityhobbies.com)
Saturday, June 18 - 12PM
Saturday, June 25 - 12PM
Saturday, July 2 - Practice Only Saturday, July 9 - 12PM
Saturday, July 16 - Practice Only
Saturday, July 23 - 12PM
Saturday, July 30 - 12PM
Saturday, August 6 - 12PM
Saturday, August 13 - 12PM
_*Saturday, August 20 - 12PM*_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Oh! Sorry about that! One more it is.  I am getting ahead of myself. That is what happens when you have 3 full time jobs. lol
M



Eric_O said:


> So you're skipping the last points race???
> 
> Oval & Road-Course Carpet Racing Schedule (taken from steelcityhobbies.com)
> Saturday, June 18 - 12PM
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Proposed schedule*

Proposed schedule: http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/2005Fall/05FallSchedule.shtml

This is a very rough look. We will be changing a few things around most likely.

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*One Day off-road race coming up...*

Off-Road lovers, SCH will be hosting a dirt oval race...
Check out this thread and vote!:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=119925


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

Let me know if you need help cleaning the carpet. It does not look to bad so it should not take that much time. I can help out at night with building the track. Nice idea about making the onroad so nice and big. can I sue your car this season?


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

mike can I use your car this season


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

...............................


----------



## chevy#1 (Aug 18, 2005)

i've raced at a few different tracks in pittsburgh i can say allen stephens was a jag off at all of them!


----------



## chevy#1 (Aug 18, 2005)

if anyone feels the same please voice your opinion! :wave:


----------



## chevy#1 (Aug 18, 2005)

i think kaug said it best! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Dinge,
Next week we will start cleaning... Monday and Tues. You can use anything you want.
Mike


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

.............................


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

He is good, but not as good as the master! Me baby...ME. But he can pick up and start working without anyone giving directions... a very good worker... 
Ok, you are too AL. LOL



AStephens said:


> Yes dinge your good at cleaning.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

..............................


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

The "best" at what? lol Ummm... nevermind! :devil: 


AStephens said:


> no i am the best thanks


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Chevy Boy,

Why don't you grow up???????

What did Al ever do to you???? You obviously don't know Allen very well because he'll do anything for any of his friends. You need to grow up!!! 

Kathy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Support*

I would have to say Al is a nice guy and has done a lot for me and SCH. He has spent hours at Steel City working on the track to make it one of the top tracks in the region. Al has done this 100% as a volunteer and 99.9% of people who have actually raced on the track have said this was the nicest they have been on. This comes from people from many states and at least 3 countries. 
Unfortunately, it seems some people do not realize what it takes to build a decent facility, let alone to keep it nice, and keep it open. With people supporting their local track/hobby shop and the people who work there, paid or not, that is the only way a track can survive. Most hobby shops who have a track (none in Pittsburgh other than SCH) have more overhead, such as lights, heat, A/C and rent - parts are usually the same price all over, but car kits may be a few bucks more... for a reason. 
SCH appreciates all it's customers and volunteers, such as Al and others who continue to support the shop and track... we are only around because of you and hope to continue to grow, and expand the services and product... but only with your help! Thanks!
Mike


----------



## chevy#1 (Aug 18, 2005)

i am grown up allen i'm 42 years old i dont like your loud mouth around my kids i've never seen 1 person piss as many people off in so many places as you have i'm sure there would be alot more people come to the track if people like this were'nt there thats all i have to say about that!


----------



## chevy#1 (Aug 18, 2005)

steel city hobbies is a great place to take your kids but its a shame that one person can ruin everyones fun and the amount of people that show up to the races.just hope people like that are helping for the right reasons..


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

*allen s.*



chevy#1 said:


> i am grown up allen i'm 42 years old i dont like your loud mouth around my kids i've never seen 1 person piss as many people off in so many places as you have i'm sure there would be alot more people come to the track if people like this were'nt there thats all i have to say about that!


....................................


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Point Series and Schedule Update*

SCH is planning on going with ~~ Option 1 ~~ which is posted on the SCH website. 
Please review all options if you want to feed back.
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/2005Fall/05FallSchedule.shtml

Looks like an exciting 14 week racing spread, but keep in mind it may narrow down to a 10 or 11 race schedule that qualify for points due to special events such as Championship races for both On-Road and Oval. Other special races would include charity celebrity races, etc. 
Please keep up to date by reviewing the website periodically. 

*On-Road Start time: 12:00 PM*
_Oval Start time: 4:00 PM (Approx)_
Saturday, September 24 
Saturday, October 1 
Saturday, October 8 
Saturday, October 15 
Saturday, October 22 
Saturday, October 29 
Saturday, November 5 
_Saturday, November 12* - PA Champs_
Saturday, November 19
Saturday, November 26
Saturday, December 3
_Saturday, December 10_ ^
Saturday, December 17** - End of Fall Points Series
Saturday, December 24***

* Pennsylvania Championships (ROAR TBD) 
** End of Series 
*** Regular Session Racing _(practice open every day but Thanksgiving & Christmas)_
^ Oval Championships TBD


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Last day of points series*

Just a friendly reminder, tomorrow is the last day of the points series for the summer. 
We are expecting a decent size crowd of people so it should be a good day of competition.
Also, the A/C is working so no worries about the heat! 
Have fun!


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Are you planning on making the warm-up race a ROAR event?(Nov.12th)
I think it would be allot nicer if it wasn't.
You may want to rethink the 26th.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

This is not "finalized" as a ROAR event. But at the least it is a State Championship race.
We have several dates for large events as well. Thanks for the thoughts.



glitcher said:


> Are you planning on making the warm-up race a ROAR event?(Nov.12th)
> I think it would be allot nicer if it wasn't.
> You may want to rethink the 26th.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Summer 05 Points Results*

Here are the results for the points series this summer.
I dropped 4 of 8 lowest scores. 

*2005 Summer Results*
1	McBride, Mike	404
2	Salerno, Bill	384
3	Palmerine, Tony	382
4	Orton, Eric	382
5	Dempster, Frank	370
6	Walbrown, Rob	360
7	Chambers, Chuck	293
8	Dancescu, Dan	290
9	Pentecost, A.J.	182
10	Signorelli, Matt	96
11	Maitland, Dennis	94
12	Gerba, Billy	90
13	Dailley, John	88
14	Eger, Nick	86
15	Wilson, CJ	86
16	Wilson, Clayton	84


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Nov. 26th is the weekend of the indoor champs.
A ROAR race in the region would be a good idea if it helps getting your foot in the door.I just prefer a less official atmosphere.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

The 26th is out of the question... That weekend will be light for the high-end experienced racer as they will probably be heading to the Indoor Champs in Ohio... to compete or to watch. I know I would like to check it out. Yes, we have had some positive feedback on "getting our foot" in the door with a few Sanctioned bodies. We want to do what is best for everyone of course.
Thanks again for the post!


glitcher said:


> Nov. 26th is the weekend of the indoor champs.
> A ROAR race in the region would be a good idea if it helps getting your foot in the door.I just prefer a less official atmosphere.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Are there going to be any non-point races before the series starts? Which is a month away.


-Eric


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Weekly racing*

Eric,

Racing every weekend for the most part. This weekend we have an event to score at Naugle Speedway Dirt Oval... I will be using the timing system for that, but you can still use the track. Other than this weekend, regular racing every saturday at the same time. 

The track is just about all **** n' span... Last phase of carpet cleaning tomorrow. I encourage all the On-Road guys to come in sometime to build a new road course. Just remember, you can make it as technical or easy as you want, but we need to be able to break it down fairly easily to convert over to oval. 
Any ideas when the road guys want to build a track? Thoughts?

Mike



Eric_O said:


> Are there going to be any non-point races before the series starts? Which is a month away.
> 
> 
> -Eric


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Carpet Clean & ready for Road Course construction*

*Carpet is clean and ready for Road Course construction* 

I have received drawings from Mike and Rob... looking good! 

Road Course racers who have an idea, please coordinate for pulling something together if you want a "say" in the design. 

We will be able to utilize the FULL carpet without compromising the Oval as that is a separate deal _(Oval is already planned, built, and easy to break down & set-up)_ 

Please keep in mind ease of breakdown and set-up!


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Heard they're kicking around the idea of a track build tommorow (Thursday)...Think it can happen? I'd love to get my RDX dialed-in this Saturday! :thumbsup:


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Holy pesticide-laced tangerines McSmooth! See what you started with the RDXs? It's alright though, the car suits my driving style quite well, it's like butter. More people to bounce ideas off of I guess, we might have to hide Eric's transmitter, he's fast enough already.


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

*cough...cough*..original RDX here


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Yep, Dan had the first one around here. I told the guys at CorallyUSA that he was one of the reasons I decided to get one. 

Zane - There's now a small herd of RDXs around here and it's nice to be able to exchange ideas on setups. 

We could try to hide Eric's transmitter, but then he'd probably go and beat all of us with 2 tin cans and a piece of string.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

My RDX should be here soon enough.  Don't forget the huge "employee discount" sale starting over Labor Day Weekend! :thumbsup: Thanks to Rob, Mike, Frank, Bill and Tony for building the new design... (Still in progress as I type - as I look out the door of the office) 

I know Oval guys are practicing at Noon on Saturday... Road guys will have the whole weekend to practice shortly after that!

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Oh, by the way, the 2.4Ghz Spread Spectrum Spektrum Radios are in stock... a few have been asking and SCH will get you set up quickly.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd be there helping, but I can't really get a ride all the way out there. Is there any way we could practice Road Course Saturday morning? say....9-12?


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

The new onroar looks really good the guys did a good job.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

The new road course looks great its going to be nice to run on a full track course for a change.Looking forward to running on it,when other road course drivers see it I'm sure they will like it and run on it.Come on and race.
:thumbsup:


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

looks like im going to have to learn to go right and left


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

We weren't running on a " Full track course " before ?


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

there is no ICE the lanes are nice and WIDE.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Road Course - Fall 2005*

Hey! Thanks to everyone who helped out last night... even to those who wanted to be there... your thoughts helped too!

The Road Course is a little bit bigger than before because we now are utilizing the whole space instead of working around the oval ends. (No Ice as Frank says) Everything is proportional and the lanes are nice and wide. 
Check out the website for a few pics. www.steelcityhobbies.com 

Practice today (Friday all day) and Saturday morning from 9 thru Noon. After practice, please break down the track so the oval guys can set up. 

Nice work!

Mike


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job you guys! Cya tommorow :thumbsup: 


Also, it looks oh so clean!


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

The track is awesome, we got a decent groove in it now. Oh yea, watch out for those Corally's


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Mike, is there going to be an organized race this Saturday?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

We can run a race anytime as you know! Just keep in mind for this Saturday however, is the "Swap Meet" that is on the schedule! This may or may not interfere. Show up and see what happens!



Eric_O said:


> Mike, is there going to be an organized race this Saturday?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*"Employee Discount" sale*

Speaking of which, huge "Kit" sale starting this weekend! This sale will be known as the "Employee Discount" sale similar to that of the full-scale car dealerships are carrying. If you want anything from Losi, Associated, Corrally, Schumacher, X-Ray, this weekend will be the time to pre-order under the sale! 



Eric_O said:


> The track is awesome, we got a decent groove in it now. Oh yea, watch out for those Corally's


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Mike R., do we have to sign up ahead of time to sell stuff at the swap meet or just show up and throw our five dollars down then? Eric- If I'm making the trip up from Morgantown to sell stuff, I might as well bring my stuff to practice or race, and might have another guy coming with me as well. I guess it's up to the boss man, but if it's feasible, practice sounds good to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Zaner,
Just show up... No need to pre pay unless you need a lot of room.



zaner612 said:


> Hey Mike R., do we have to sign up ahead of time to sell stuff at the swap meet or just show up and throw our five dollars down then? Eric- If I'm making the trip up from Morgantown to sell stuff, I might as well bring my stuff to practice or race, and might have another guy coming with me as well. I guess it's up to the boss man, but if it's feasible, practice sounds good to me.


----------



## DanDan (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey guys,

First time posting here. I'm Dan Dancescu, with the JRX-S.

Just wanted to say that I'd like to race/practice this weekend and was just wondering if the Corally nation will be there.  

BTW, great job with the new track layout, everyone!!! I looked at the pics on the website and it looks great, can't wait to test it. Sorry I couldn't help... blame CMU for that. hehe

Seeya on Saturday?

Dan


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Sounds good, Dan. Should be a bunch of us there again!


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

I think we should race :thumbsup: , what if we started at 11:00 or something?


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dan- What's up dude? It's Zane Lacko from the past winter...we were usually pretty close on the track. Had some close races. How's the JRX-S? 
Mike McBride- You have a PM back, and Ky's tagging along for the trip up this Saturday with the X-Ray (I think the X stands for the X Main or something....) and he said something about strapping your car down with $2.72 worth of pennies?


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Somebody has to keep the Xray's alive. It should be interesting to compare against the Corally Revolution. -Ky


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Eric,
If you guys want to race, then race! The track will be "open", but keep in mind that the Swap Meet will also be going on starting at Noon-ish. I would like to keep all the racers either up front and the Swap people in the rear... OR keep all the racers in the very back so your stuff will be out of the way. Common sense will prevail I am sure. Any track usage would be a nice "show" to the general public, but patience will be needed as well as there will most likely be a few spectators who do not know the lay of the land. 
Please keep all the pipes on the track (center) if there is any oval racing afterwards, as I do not want any tripping hazards during the meet.
Thanks!

About the X-Ray... they too are going to be on-sale this weekend... just put money down and place the order! This is going to be an insane sale so it would be wise to take advantage of it - whether you are a Losi, X-Ray or Corally fan!


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm thinking race around 9-9:30, cause I've got some stuff to sell as well and would hate bouncing back and forth. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

If I could drive it , I think my Tamiya 415MS could keep up to you Corally and Xray guys. I guess we will find out this fall. One things for sure there is going to be alot of top notch hardware on the track for stock sedan racing !


----------



## DanDan (Aug 30, 2005)

Mike - OK, sounds good

Zane - Yea I remember we were pretty close back then... I had the TC3 though and you had an MI2 I think. Long time no see.

11:00 sounds good for the race, Eric.

I'll try to be there earlier (around 9:30), I've never practiced/raced on the new track, so I wanna do a few practice laps before race time.

BTW, did you guys change gearing or something (pinions)? or pretty much the same thing?

Thanks


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Dan,

If you start with the same gearing, you'll be pretty close. You probably could hang another tooth on the pinion since there's more room to open up the cars now. That would all depend on your tire diameter too. 2.3mm in tire diameter = 1 tooth on your pinion.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

zaner612 said:


> Ky's tagging along for the trip up this Saturday with the X-Ray (I think the X stands for the X Main or something....) and he said something about strapping your car down with $2.72 worth of pennies?


Did Ky finally get them all unglued from his chassis?

Maybe we could call Ky's X-Ray the 'slot machine'. If you hack his car and change flies out, you get to keep it!


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Piz said:


> If I could drive it , I think my Tamiya 415MS could keep up to you Corally and Xray guys. I guess we will find out this fall. One things for sure there is going to be alot of top notch hardware on the track for stock sedan racing !


I may have come up with a rather inexpensive mod to the Tamiya cars to get the 28mm foams on the car without rubbing. If it works, I'll pass it along to you! Sure would make your life easier by not having to cut down the wheels every time.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Eric,
> If you guys want to race, then race! The track will be "open", but keep in mind that the Swap Meet will also be going on starting at Noon-ish. I would like to keep all the racers either up front and the Swap people in the rear... OR keep all the racers in the very back so your stuff will be out of the way. Common sense will prevail I am sure. Any track usage would be a nice "show" to the general public, but patience will be needed as well as there will most likely be a few spectators who do not know the lay of the land.
> Please keep all the pipes on the track (center) if there is any oval racing afterwards, as I do not want any tripping hazards during the meet.
> Thanks!
> ...



So, what you're saying is that we can race while the swap meet is going on? What would be a good time to start racing? I can make any time.


----------



## DanDan (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Mike


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

PrestoBoy said:


> Its no wonder why I drive past the exit on 79 and RACE somewhere else...
> Its so nice having other local tracks to chose from.
> Thats just my 2 cents, that counts for $10 + $10 for each racer that goes with me...


Based on this quote, why would you care? You'll be going to Fairmont anyways, right?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

One class isn't being pushed more than the other. It was suggested to run oval on Sundays, so that people going to Fairmont could race on both days this Fall if they want to. 

I doubt very many pan-car oval guys would race at SCH on Saturday afternoon, pack up, drive 90 mins to Fairmont, race again that same night, then drive 90 mins back home. 

If the oval crowd feels they deserve to race on Saturday afternoon, bring in the entries on a consistent basis to justify the change. I'm sure the owner would LOVE to see a large oval crowd every week.

Any issues with the oval scheduling, rules, format, etc. needs to be taken up with Rooney.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

PrestoBoy said:


> Don't care anymore. I'm a Racer, I'll race just about anything. Maybe it's time I get back into a sedan.(if thats the class everyone wants to push)
> Besides, Its the only track Racing this weekend...


C'mon guys, why must there be a battle of epic porportions everytime anyone says anything about racing? I don't think anyone is "pushing" any class over another, a few on-road guys posted on the on-road thread about wanting to get together to run this weekend. It's not a hostile movement in hopes of wiping out oval racing from the tri-state area. We're just trying to coordinate.

Mike- What kind of rollout number is good to ballpark for?


----------



## DanDan (Aug 30, 2005)

Zane-I think the final ratio should be around 7.5, so you need to work with your pinion, spur gear and tire diameter to get something around that number. Also, you need to know the internal ratio of the car. On one of my first runs with the JRX-S, I talked to Mike and if I remember correctly that's what he recommended. I didn't know my internal ratio back then so couldn't really get exact, but that's another story.

BTW, formula is: (PI*TireDiameter)/(InternalRatio*SpurGear/Pinion) = FinalRatio


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

oval starts at 4:00pm


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

PrestoBoy said:


> Don't care anymore. I'm a Racer, I'll race just about anything. Maybe it's time I get back into a sedan.(if thats the class everyone wants to push)
> Besides, Its the only track Racing this weekend...


so you are the "one" who mentors all the great on-road guys? I need help too. maybe more than allen :lol:


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

DanDan said:


> Zane-I think the final ratio should be around 7.5, so you need to work with your pinion, spur gear and tire diameter to get something around that number. Also, you need to know the internal ratio of the car. On one of my first runs with the JRX-S, I talked to Mike and if I remember correctly that's what he recommended. I didn't know my internal ratio back then so couldn't really get exact, but that's another story.
> 
> BTW, formula is: (PI*TireDiameter)/(InternalRatio*SpurGear/Pinion) = FinalRatio


Yeah, it's ultra easy to setup to calculate in excel. Just make sure that you get order of operations correct and cell references correct. There's a few websites floating around too. I think last spring I was running a 28mm-ish rollout. I forget what kind of motor (torque or rpm) I was using though. Internal ratio on the RDX is easy, it's 2. Granted not as easy as a 12th scale. But if the oval guys want to race at 4, what time do we want to get rolling to be out of their way in time?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Eric,
What I am saying is we will have the SWAP MEET going on as scheduled... We "should" have enough space for everyone... I would like to "Group" all the racers together to keep out of the way of the MEET... and I think it would be cool to have racing or practice going on as well... as long as it is all in a orderly fashion. I do not want to piss off either group. Although this may be a chance for racers to sell some stuff off. 
The only problem would be IF the MEET grew by leaps and bounds! We all will have to use our best discretion, as this was the only logical day we could fit in the Swap Meet...
Racing should happen anytime before Noon as I think Oval dudes want a crack at the track as well. Please keep in mind, if this is the case with Oval, the Road guys need to keep all the piping in order, out of any foot traffic. We must comply to 30" walkways from the front to the back. Last week the pipe was stacked against the wall not allowing the room. I am sure On-Road guys can figure out something to keep the walkways clear.
Have fun!



Eric_O said:


> So, what you're saying is that we can race while the swap meet is going on? What would be a good time to start racing? I can make any time.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Hurricane Katrina*

All proceeds (and more) from UpComing events this weekend and next are going to be donated to the Red Cross to help with the Hurricane Katrina disaster. Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks!
Mike & the SCH crew


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

DanDan said:


> Zane-I think the final ratio should be around 7.5, so you need to work with your pinion, spur gear and tire diameter to get something around that number. Also, you need to know the internal ratio of the car. On one of my first runs with the JRX-S, I talked to Mike and if I remember correctly that's what he recommended. I didn't know my internal ratio back then so couldn't really get exact, but that's another story.
> 
> BTW, formula is: (PI*TireDiameter)/(InternalRatio*SpurGear/Pinion) = FinalRatio


Yep, this is pretty close. Final drive (not taking tire size into consideration) should be around 7.5. This is simply Internal Ratio * (Spur/Pinion).

Rollout, which DOES account for tire size, should be around 25.4mm (1.0 in). This is when you use (PI*TireDiameter)/(Final Drive). This rollout is for 2.35" tires. 

Then every time you shave 0.1" off your tire diameter, you can go up a tooth on your pinion. 

Now this isn't the end-all, be-all of rollouts and drive ratios....just a good rule-of-thumb starting point.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Ok Guys This Is What Should Be On This Thread (advice)we Don't Need Or Want All This Other Bs,everyone Has There Own Thoughts Of How Everything Should Be Run,we All Said Onroad In The Mornning,then Oval,so What Is The Big Deal,mike P You Said You'll Race Anywhere Your A Racer Will Come Too Sch And Race.i'm Not Writeing This To Start Anything Everyone In Rc Needs Places To Run,no Matter If You Don't Like Someone At The Track Or Whatever Suck It Up And Race Frank


----------



## DanDan (Aug 30, 2005)

zaner612 said:


> But if the oval guys want to race at 4, what time do we want to get rolling to be out of their way in time?


Like Eric said, I think 11AM is a good time to start. But that's up to all the other on-road racers, we have to somehow tell everyone that b/c everyone's used to the 12:00 starting time. 


Oh, and the SWAP meet starts at 12:00, so if we get there first, we can all make a group somewhere (front or back of the store). If everyone gets there at 12:00 (both racers and swappers) it could get messy and disorganized.

Just my $.02.

Dan


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Wow.....



McSmooth said:


> Yep, this is pretty close. Final drive (not taking tire size into consideration) should be around 7.5. This is simply Internal Ratio * (Spur/Pinion).
> 
> Rollout, which DOES account for tire size, should be around 25.4mm (1.0 in). This is when you use (PI*TireDiameter)/(Final Drive). This rollout is for 2.35" tires.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Dan, I like your 2¢... 

The on-road guys will get there earlier anyway... I like the idea of you grouping up... This weekend is technically not on the schedule as a race day, so you can race earlier if you wish... whatever!... everyone is mature enough to figure it out and work together... just have fun!




DanDan said:


> Like Eric said, I think 11AM is a good time to start. But that's up to all the other on-road racers, we have to somehow tell everyone that b/c everyone's used to the 12:00 starting time.
> 
> 
> Oh, and the SWAP meet starts at 12:00, so if we get there first, we can all make a group somewhere (front or back of the store). If everyone gets there at 12:00 (both racers and swappers) it could get messy and disorganized.
> ...


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll be there at 10:00-10:30. Probably closer to ten.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll be there around 9:30 for practice, I'll set up close to Eric's pit space in the front if you think we can all fit up there, give guys more space to sell stuff in the back. Thanks for the guesstimates in gearing guys.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Ryan and I will be there by 10:00 with the plan of starting racing at 11:00 , just keep posting here if anythings changes. I'll keep checking.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Just a suggestion for tomorrow. 

Since there will be between 10-15 racers there, set up in the 'way-back' area. This way, all of us can stay together in the back room, while anyone there for the swap meet can be up front. 

Otherwise, the racers will be split up, since there's only about 4-5 pit spaces up at the front. Let's do our part to be organized and stay out of the swap meets way as much as we can.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Have fun guys. I will not see you his weekend. I'm going to go put some divits in a golf course.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

I just bought that Snowbird DVD from Steel City and I'm having problems with it. I can see the race, until the start of the first main and it freezes plus I can't hear anything. Anyone else have this DVD? Whats the deal SCH? -Ky


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Ky,
Your the 1st to report a problem. I'm glad you are local as most go out of town.Just bring it back and we will swap it out. 
Make sure you see me because I want to talk to you about this and get it fixed.
Thanks!

5{\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0eld]I just bought that Snowbird DVD from Steel City and I'm having problems with it. I can see the race, until the start of the first main and it freezes plus I can't hear anything. Anyone else have this DVD? Whats the deal SCH? -Ky[/QUOTE]


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Had a great time on Saturday. Had a nice turnout and everything. Mike, I wish you would have hung out behind those two for a little tiny bit longer , that was great racing =D


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah Eric...pay me a little more next time and I'll hold him back for that extra two seconds you needed. In all honesty, it was excellent racing, I'm glad the smell of TQ compound is filling my car on the way back to Morgantown, and the SCH yellow paint once again graces the front of my bumper. I'll let the car droop a little more this week and I found my old Alfa body from Spring Series. Beware! Watch out for Ky too, his Xray looked good except for all the gremlins that haunted him all afternoon. Trying to get another guy I sold my XXX-S to up there with us as well. The WV crew will be out in force. (Think of it as positive smack talking). See you all later.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Racing price and added qualifier*

Just a quick note to let racers know that from talking with our utilities companies, our monthly overhead utility bills will be higher. To anticipate this we are talking about keeping the price of racing under the national average at $13 for the 1st car, $7 for the 2nd, and keep the $5 for every after. That way most are not spending more than $20 bucks for hours of racing. 
PLUS, we are adding a third qualifier, which will be resorted after the 2nd round. If the place is absolutely packed, then we will drop to 2, but we want to go with three rounds then the main. 
Any comments or suggestions please post!
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Employee Discount Sale*

We have been getting a great response on the "Employee Discount" sale for any kit! You will have to stop in at the shop and order your ride of choice. We know we are going to have a great season this fall and we are trying to give back a little... and to help bring in new rookie racers of course!


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

One place I race will run 3 qualifiers if there are 8 or fewer heats.2 qualifiers if there are more than 8.Usually works out well.


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Just a quick note to let racers know that from talking with our utilities companies, our monthly overhead utility bills will be higher. To anticipate this we are talking about keeping the price of racing under the national average at $13 for the 1st car, $7 for the 2nd, and keep the $5 for every after. That way most are not spending more than $20 bucks for hours of racing.
> PLUS, we are adding a third qualifier, which will be resorted after the 2nd round. If the place is absolutely packed, then we will drop to 2, but we want to go with three rounds then the main.
> Any comments or suggestions please post!
> Thanks!
> Mike


I worked for a public utility for 16 years and I still keep tabs on the natural gas market. I've heard that speculated natural gas prices are going through the ceiling for this winter. So you have to do what you have to do regarding entry fees. As for the 3 heats, that's great news. The more racing the better. That's assuming I can afford the gasoline for the 3 hour drive from Bradford to Pittsburgh.


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Alright guys I am back. Will be racing at SCH in 2 weeks I hope. I am up for the price. Anything to race, See you guys soon

Nick :wave:


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

*Saturday Racing*

What time will we be racing this saturday? -Ky


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Deep DEEP Discount ends tomorrow*

If you want to pick up a car kit for a good price, now is your last chance.
Deep DEEP discounts end Thursday, but Employee discount will continue through out September.
Here is a short list:
*Steel City Hobbies Employee Discount Sale *

_September 8th is the last day of the DEEP Discount
Up to $80 off 
Remainder of September is standard Employee Discount! 
Up to $70 off _​
Please note if your choice is not listed, contact the store.

http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/2005Files/EmployeeDiscountSaleKIT.shtml


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Nick,give me a call
Frank


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

KyLayfield said:


> What time will we be racing this saturday? -Ky


Same as last week. We'll be shooting for 11:30 AM.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

11:30 sounds good. Don't forget about your oval buddies who are supposedly going to be there around 4ish. :roll:

Also, we cleaned up the track and area as the newspaper will be there taking pictures for an article they are writing on R/C Racing... Make sure you show your best side! :lol:


----------



## DanDan (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey,

I will be busy tomorrow morning, but I think I could be there around 1PM

So I just wanted to make sure that you can add me to the race for the 2nd or 3rd qualifier. (It depends on how many people show up...)

Thanks

Dan


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*commercial footage and more*

Dan,

Just call in tomorrow and we will ad your name, no problem.

We added some road rails - few reasons. The track looks VERY nice. We have several photo shoots tomorrow such as newspapers, and for web and possibly magazine articles... And we are shooting segments for a new TV commercial that will air in about 2 weeks... I know some guy(s) don't like the rails as much, but it will do for a little bit to get us going.

See you guys this weekend... looking forward to seeing some fun racing.

Mike


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

So....how's everyone like the road-rails  Personally, I'd rather have the pvc pipe. It's not always fun seeing a near head on collision because someone goes over the rail. I rather break 10 A-Arms than have my car get smashed.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Road rails? GAH. Don't think I've ever heard anyone have anything good to say about them. The best you could do with them is mount another rail upside down to each rail, to keep ppl from jumping over them.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*RoadRails - Temporary solution?*

The main reasons we used the Road Rails this weekend are:
1 Photo Shoot - both TV and newspaper shooting was going on - looked good.
2 See above... but it makes for an easy stowing of the road course. Being a business owner, I cannot have anyone trip over the cumbersome construction with the PVC pipes during storage. This quickly became a huge problem with blocking isles. That simply did not work this last time around.

From watching the racing, a few people pointed out people were driving better with each heat. As far as being a sole a store/track owner, the rails are not good for business because we did not sell one part due to a wreck. On the Plus side, the marshals did not really have to marshal, and racers spent less in parts. Quite frankly, it was a surprise to see something “good” out of the Road Rails. I noticed a few tires getting sliced up though. All in all, you will save on parts as Eric O pointed out. 

As from the beginning, I am all for building a system with the "square" construction, flappers, etc. We will get there. These Road Rails were intended for outdoor pick up races, but under our current situation, they are a good temporary solution that is effective and easy to move and most importantly, storage.  

As usual, SCH is open to ideas, especially if they are better and more efficient! Bring it on! That is what this forum is for. Constructive criticism. 

Thanks to everyone who helped out today from the events going on outside the shop - Nitro, Jason and family, AB Charles, etc. Pictures coming soon. Thanks to everyone who made a relaxing day of racing - 14 entries I believe. 
Here are a few pictures.
Mike!


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey Mike , I can understand why you went with the road rail system. I would just like to suggest a combination of mostly road rail with PVC on the back large striaght and around the timing gantry . That would keep cars from the infield of the back striaght and keep the laps from getting missed. 
Just my opinion !


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes! We have been talking about that combination... PVC in critical areas so nobody can "jump" into harms way, etc. We will tweak as we go.
Thanks!
Mike



Piz said:


> Hey Mike , I can understand why you went with the road rail system. I would just like to suggest a combination of mostly road rail with PVC on the back large striaght and around the timing gantry . That would keep cars from the infield of the back striaght and keep the laps from getting missed.
> Just my opinion !


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

*On the Plus side, the marshals did not really have to marshal, and racers spent less in parts. *

I dont think this is really a good thing, all that means is that more people were jumping rails, into other lanes, infront of other people...etc..


*All in all, you will save on parts as Eric O pointed out. *

That's not what I was trying to say  , but on the other hand you might break less parts, but when you do break something...I can gurantee you it will be something more than an A-Arm or a spindle when you get nailed head on by another car.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Like I said, constructive criticism. Please come in and help build something better Eric! We missed you on the last two?  
We are using what we already own so that is a plus. I was watching the video from today and it looked like drivers are becoming better drivers. Not that this is forcing you to be a better drive, (or is it?) so you do not get nailed, but as I said, this is the best on-site solution "Right Now" to not getting sued over someone tripping over pipes that cannot be broken down for storage. Until we can get some better solutions, we will be ok. I would say that we are steadily changing to make things better. I'm still all ears and open for all sorts of donations! 
Thanks!




Eric_O said:


> *On the Plus side, the marshals did not really have to marshal, and racers spent less in parts. *
> 
> I dont think this is really a good thing, all that means is that more people were jumping rails, into other lanes, infront of other people...etc..
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Like I said, constructive criticism. Please come in and help build something better Eric! We missed you on the last two?


If I could drive, I would have been there :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey, I am just happy you show up for racing, you are welcome anytime. 



Eric_O said:


> If I could drive, I would have been there :thumbsup:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Eric_O said:


> *All in all, you will save on parts as Eric O pointed out. *
> 
> That's not what I was trying to say  , but on the other hand you might break less parts, but when you do break something...I can gurantee you it will be something more than an A-Arm or a spindle when you get nailed head on by another car.


Let's not forget the tires getting destroyed all day. 

It might as well been called the 'glue factory' on Saturday with everyone repairing their tires. The rails shread the sidewalls of the tires.

I'd rather replace an $8 a-arm instead of a $20 pair of tires.

Go out online and find how many tracks nationwide, or how many national-caliber events are using roadrails. You can count them on one hand.

There's a reason for it.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Not trying to bash anyone, but gotta agree with Mike McBride and Eric on this one. Tires are expensive and racing on saturday was pretty much like throwing a set in the garbage can every heat. Eric raises a valid point with the lane crossing, it was like a rally event in the A-Main and people were launching all day long getting laps missed. I hate to see someone's car getting tweaked and broke because someone else took an agressive line through the corner and got major air. I also understand Mike Rooney's point about not wanting lawsuits and the like from people tripping over them. Perhaps the PVC can be cut into smaller sections so that it can be stacked neater and be less in the way. Maybe a step in the right direction with mixing of PVC in the critical sections like Piz noted. The lower speed sections should in theory be that, and roadrails might not be a problem in those sections only. Something needs to be done before the start of the Fall series.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi guys. Hope to make it back soon. Maybe some day we will get a rainy Sat. What about making a rack on the front of the driver's stand or on the wall to put the pipe on to get it out of harms way?


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

You know it was Alot easier to cleaning the track today with out picking up a bunch of Parts Frist the RoadRails made it easier.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

lost for words.


----------



## DanDan (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm sure it was easy to clean up and it looked nicer, but I have to agree with Mike, Eric and Zane; I missed a couple of laps and didn't even bother to put on the new tires seeing how Zane's, Eric's and some other people's tires were getting chunked right away.

Having come in late on Sat. and doing not so well in what was basically my only qualifier, I "marshalled" the A Main; I put it in quotes because there really isn't any need for marshalling now; everyone just turns around and jumps over the road rail (getting in someone else's way usually).

So, I understand the ease of using the road rail in general, but I really think we should at least add some PVC pipe in some places, that's all.

To conclude:

RoadRail PROS: looks nice, easy to store, no more marshalls

Road Rail CONS: chunked tires, missed laps, jumping around (in someone else's way).

I think the Road rail would be better for novices, because they wouldn't break arms and carriers when they would hit the pipes; now they would just jump over the road rail; and they don't really care about chunked tires either.

But even though I'm no pro, I prefer the pipes instead of all the roadrail's CONS and frustration. (and they probably make you a better driver too: you hit the pipe hard, you're out)

These are just my thoughts, so please don't get mad  Anyways, if you decide to change some things around I'd be willing to help.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Al, this is the on-road forum. Are you lost?


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

devildog are you lost?


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

McSmooth said:


> Let's not forget the tires getting destroyed all day.
> 
> It might as well been called the 'glue factory' on Saturday with everyone repairing their tires. The rails shread the sidewalls of the tires.
> 
> ...



McSmooth i thought you were a sponsored driver you dont pay for parts do you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Mike, just to reiterate what I said in a few post that you might not have seen, and to remind you of our conversation at the track on Saturday... This past race day we had cleaned the track up for photo opportunities... and most of the Road Rails are supposed to be a _"Temporary"_ patch. In addition, I am sure any business owner would agree with me that they do not want a tripping hazard or to have a track look like crap. 

SCH is always trying to make the facility a safe facility as well as a functional, fun dual purpose track. 

My first concern is the tripping hazard from the last redesign. It was a great design which we kept, but the PVC piping took up way too much storage room from the way it was constructed. As the guys who broke down the on-road after the 1st construction haphazardly placed it in the walkway, not leaving enough legal space to get to the rest rooms. No big deal then as this is the end of the slow season. The next week the pipes were piled on tables in the back, which was better, but not a solution. All racers and SCH crew working on making this better, as you know. What I hear from racers this last weekend on the proposed "tire-chunking" problem this past weekend was not as big of a problem as the "beaver" group says... 

I really appreciate all the help from the dedicated racers for both on-road and oval. I also appreciate those who stand by SCH and offer construction criticism apposed to negative feedback, as we are moving forward. 

Mike! :wave: 



McSmooth said:


> Let's not forget the tires getting destroyed all day.
> 
> It might as well been called the 'glue factory' on Saturday with everyone repairing their tires. The rails shread the sidewalls of the tires.
> 
> ...


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Martian has the best idea.Keep the pipes off the floor.(a few post's back).
If you hang it at about 6'3",Mike will have these real cool round mark's on his forehead.  
See ya Saturday.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Try 6'6" haha
Hey, I have no problem with pipes. I prefer the 4" fence post poly with flappers actually... Like I said, I am open for donations! :lol:



glitcher said:


> Martian has the best idea.Keep the pipes off the floor.(a few post's back).
> If you hang it at about 6'3",Mike will have these real cool round mark's on his forehead.
> See ya Saturday.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Dan,
Very good. I had a simular suggestion a while ago and spoke to Mike McBride about adding a few pipes in certain strategic areas. We have the pipe so that should not be a problem. Thanks for the constructive criticism and the offer. I would suggest on this or next Thursday that the On-Road teams come in to tweak the track. That is the best part; we can do whatever we want as a majority. I like to see everyone voice all the problems, look at what we have to work with, and then fix it. I think everyone knows where I stand on safety and logical functionality. With that we can do just about anything.
Mike!





DanDan said:


> RoadRail PROS: looks nice, easy to store, no more marshalls
> 
> Road Rail CONS: chunked tires, missed laps, jumping around (in someone else's way).
> 
> ...


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> What I hear from racers this last weekend on the proposed "tire-chunking" problem this past weekend was not as big of a problem as the "beaver" group says...


Maybe you should talk to the other 11 guys that were racing, instead of your 2-3 buddies that simply kiss your arse, race for free, and tell you everything is 'great.'

Seems some of those people have already voiced their concerns, but you just want to sweep them under the ozite.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Dan,
> I would suggest on this or next Thursday that the On-Road teams come in to tweak the track.
> Mike!


Let me get this straight.....

The on-road guys already came in 2 weeks ago, and spent nearly 3 hours putting together a new layout.

You came in and replaced everything with Roadrail.

Now you want them to come back and fix YOUR mistake?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I prefer the 4" fence post poly with flappers actually... Like I said, I am open for donations! :lol:


Oh, but you can't use the 4" fenceposts....you'll have a TRIPPING HAZARD, right?!?!

Can't have it one way, and not the other.

Maybe if you didn't waste several hundred $$$ on the Roadrails, you wouldn't need so many donations.


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey McSmooth is it your track? Do you pay to have the surface put down, or the pipes? Calm down man


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

NickyD said:


> Hey McSmooth is it your track? Do you pay to have the surface put down, or the pipes? Calm down man


He sure doesn't have a problem asking everyone to volunteer their time to work on HIS track though, does he?

But hey, we can follow your reasoning:

HIS track, HIS problem, HE can work on it.


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

McSmooth said:


> He sure doesn't have a problem asking everyone to volunteer their time to work on HIS track though, does he?
> 
> But hey, we can follow your reasoning:
> 
> HIS track, HIS problem, HE can work on it.


Smooth, why are you such a big dick. Why don't you stay away if you do not like it. It is obvious what you are trying to do to Mike. He is the most generous guy in pittsburgh and doing this all for the people. How many real friends do you have anyway? Mike is a dumbass for defending people like you and some others who claim they help him. Mike still defends you as he respects your knowledge (not your premadonna attitude that you are the sh!t in rc) for the hobby. I know you are up to something to try to hurt his hard work. This is obvious you are still pissed that someone built the track with out your approval last spring. Big baby. You are a dumb dumb. If it were my track I would tell you to get lost as you would not be any loss. Oh wait, now most people on here are waiting for you to carry on your typical temper tantrum and delete every line in hobbytalk. ... ... get lost you ass.
:wave:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice to see I'm dealing with a mature person.  

1. "It's obvious what you are trying to do."

What is it I'm trying to do? Make the track better? Who's been there week-in and week-out all summer? When there was NOBODY racing there, who brought in 4 or 5 people to run? Who showed up and built the track 2 weeks ago? Funny, I didn't see YOU there.


2. "Mike is a dumbass for defending people like you and some others who claim they help him. Mike still defends you as he respects your knowledge (not your premadonna attitude that you are the sh!t in rc) for the hobby."

I could care less if he defends me or not. As for 'claim they help him'...once again...haven't seen you around. As for 'premadonna', just ask the group of guys I race with about my 'attitude'. I sit there and work on their cars more than my own. Maybe if you showed up once in a while, you'd actually see that. 

3. "I know you are up to something to try to hurt his hard work."

I'd like to hear your conspiracy theory. It should be quite amusing.


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

McSmooth said:


> Let me get this straight.....
> 
> The on-road guys already came in 2 weeks ago, and spent nearly 3 hours putting together a new layout.
> 
> ...


Mike is a big boy and can defend himself. But, I think this is YOUR mistake. So much for being an engineer ha? Mike cleans up your mess again and again. Seems he is your only friend and you still try to hurt him? You are a joke. Have fun dreaming about your toy car. They are just toys afterall and you get so worked up. :hat:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

4. "This is obvious you are still pissed that someone built the track with out your approval last spring."

Isn't it funny how after all this time, you still don't get it. It had nothing to do with my approval or not. (This current layout is Rob Walbrowns....did I object?) The issue then was that the 4 guys who ran oval decided to keep making the infield smaller and smaller, despite a meeting (that Rooney called for) where it was decided that it would remain unchanged until 2 weeks before the Regionals. Maybe it will sink in this time.

5. "You are a dumb dumb. If it were my track I would tell you to get lost as you would not be any loss. Oh wait, now most people on here are waiting for you to carry on your typical temper tantrum and delete every line in hobbytalk. ... ... get lost you ass."

Well, it's not your track is it? As for tantrums, seems it's you that's having a problem controlling themself. I make valid points, and you respond with insults and profanity. That's going to look good for SCH, isn't it?

Nice try.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

RcDinge said:


> Mike is a big boy and can defend himself. But, I think this is YOUR mistake. So much for being an engineer ha? Mike cleans up your mess again and again. Seems he is your only friend and you still try to hurt him? You are a joke. Have fun dreaming about your toy car. They are just toys afterall and you get so worked up. :hat:


Explain to everyone what MY mistake was. 

You seem to be awfully hung up on this "friend" issue. Projecting your personal problems onto someone else?

Being critical of the RoadRails has nothing to do with trying to 'hurt' anyone. Mike has known for a year now that I won't B.S. him. I don't care who his dad or uncle is. I don't care what his connections are. If something sucks, I tell him. It sure is better than being just another "Yes man". Think for yourself sometime, you might find it enlightening.


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

McSmooth lay off and go somewhere else. Easy fix if you don't like the track find some where else. There are some many more people that are coming up in the ranks that will take your spot at the track. Mikes a good friend but he also has to worry about the store and the rep. So if he wants to put up road rails to make it look better for the shows thats fine with me. Plus it helps other tighten up their driving skills. So like i said you don't like it leave then man.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

NickyD said:


> Mikes a good friend but he also has to worry about the store and the rep. So if he wants to put up road rails to make it look better for the shows thats fine with me. So like i said you don't like it leave then man.


Contradictory statement. It is NOT good business to say "If you don't like it, go somewhere else". Businesses that follow that mantra don't last very long.

As for other drivers "coming up through the ranks"...I would LOVE for that to happen. It makes all of us better drivers. Gee, could that be the reason I've been bringing some people to the track and helping them get faster??

Driving "tight lines" is hardly the issue anyways. The biggest problem is other cars launching across the rails and landing in someone else's path. THAT is not going to make someone a 'better driver'.


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

But the problem is your not saying that. The way you are coming off is that you hate the SCH and what the new track lay out is. Also saying that shit about Mike is uncool.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

NickyD said:


> But the problem is your not saying that. The way you are coming off is that you hate the SCH and what the new track lay out is. Also saying that shit about Mike is uncool.


Well, I've never said I hate SCH or that I hate the layout. What I don't like is the RoadRails. That's it. Anything more than that is someone's imagination.

As for talking back to Rooney, who else is going to speak up? Other people do, and it's just pooh-poohed...such as the very valid issue of the tires getting shredded. 

Then we're told the pipe is a tripping hazard, but then he wants to use 4" square fencepost covers. That makes NO sense. What makes one more of a hazard than the other? Don't use it as an excuse.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

McSmooth said:


> He sure doesn't have a problem asking everyone to volunteer their time to work on HIS track though, does he?
> 
> But hey, we can follow your reasoning:
> 
> HIS track, HIS problem, HE can work on it.



McSmooth no one needs your help or wonts your help thanks Al.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

McSmooth said:


> He sure doesn't have a problem asking everyone to volunteer their time to work on HIS track though, does he?
> 
> But hey, we can follow your reasoning:
> 
> HIS track, HIS problem, HE can work on it.


...............


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

McSmooth said:


> Maybe you should talk to the other 11 guys that were racing, instead of your 2-3 buddies that simply kiss your arse, race for free, and tell you everything is 'great.'
> 
> Seems some of those people have already voiced their concerns, but you just want to sweep them under the ozite.



..........


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

AStephens said:


> McSmooth no one needs your help or wonts your help thanks Al.


Another post of no value. Are you lost again?

Shouldn't you be out trying to round up the legions of oval drivers to race? You claim that there are THREE TIMES as many oval racers around here.

So...since Onroad had 14 people on Saturday, Oval should have 42, right?

How many did you have?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Bwahahaha... all I can say is Wow and ouch!

Mike,
Call me after 1.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

.............................


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

McSmooth said:


> He sure doesn't have a problem asking everyone to volunteer their time to work on HIS track though, does he?
> 
> But hey, we can follow your reasoning:
> 
> HIS track, HIS problem, HE can work on it.


.......


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

AStephens said:


> McSMOOTH THE ROADRAILS ARE STAYING YOU CAN GO.


OnRoad issues don't concern you. You have a hard enough time getting 4 people to race with.

Answer the question....if there are THREE TIMES as many oval racers, you should have had 42 on Saturday.

How many did you have?


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

See what you started Mike? LoL


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

.........................................


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

AStephens said:


> McSmooth does your boss know that you play on hobbytalk all day, maybe i'll seand him or her an email thats cool.


Still avoiding the question.

How many showed up?

(With your spelling skills, I have no fear whatsoever of you sending an email).


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

..................................


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Keep grasping at straws and avoiding the question.

How many showed up to race Oval on Saturday?


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

McSmooth said:


> Still avoiding the question.
> 
> How many showed up?
> 
> (With your spelling skills, I have no fear whatsoever of you sending an email).


............


----------



## Jimmy D (Aug 10, 2004)

Maybe Rooney should build us a boxing Ring.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

.........................................


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

And in his true childish fashion, he still can't answer a simple question and resorts to insults.

Come on....answer. How many oval guys showed up on Saturday?


----------



## Jimmy D (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok Guys are you done? This is one of the best track we have to race at. How can we get new people to race ?we the guys who have been Racing should help with onroad or the oval if we can. Mike M you have raced both and done well you could be a big help for the new people. Why do we have all this we need setup tips and so on.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

The roadrails are fine in most spots. The key areas I thought that needed PVC was on the backstrech and the area around the timing loop. Is that resonable? There might be more areas what need PVC but those 2 seemed to be the worst. -Ky


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

HOLY SHIT it's Jimmy D. Welcome back brother. Haven't seen you at SCH in a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Ky,
I agree with those spots also, as well as MikeM (per phone conversation). Like I said, the RRails were temp... as we will get those areas fixed first! Thanks to Chuck who stopped in with 2" square PVC - we will test that out as well. I am not condoning the 2" PVC (Round), just trying different things to see what we like best and what is not worth sheeeet. I think everyone knows how some feel about the RRails. This thread proves to be a bad ad for them! 
Thanks for the input!
Mike




KyLayfield said:


> The roadrails are fine in most spots. The key areas I thought that needed PVC was on the backstrech and the area around the timing loop. Is that resonable? There might be more areas what need PVC but those 2 seemed to be the worst. -Ky


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Al, Are you lost again?


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

yes i am dude................


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

So how about them Steelers?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Racing this weekend / schedule*

Some (such as McSmooth) have been asking if there is racing this weekend since we have the co-event with HobbyTownUSA. If I get my loaned out Racing computer back in time, we will be racing with the regular computer system. However, the track is open as usual one way or another. 

If anyone has an off-road vehicle, this is the last BIG event of the season that we strongly encourage everyone to attend. Even if non-off-roaders stop by, you can participate with all the fun raffles, drawings, food and more! Also, all proceeds will be going to the Katrina disaster fund so any help would be greatly appreciated. Just showing up is a huge help! The prizes will also benefit on-road people! Race location for the Steel Town Classic will be at HobbyTown in Robinson. More info: http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/Flyers/SCHHobbyTown.pdf

Mike!


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

Please stop all of this!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Road Rails • They got to go!?*

As _promised_ from the beginning, we are going to change out some of the Road Rails... we will start with specific areas as some suggested and then get feedback. Please post NICE comments and NICE suggestions. 
Any further childish behavior on this thread or others will be dealt with accordingly. 
Thanks! :dude: 
Mike


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Mike keep the road rails up for me you know how i like to get airborne. HAHA


----------



## chevy#1 (Aug 18, 2005)

this is to rc dinge,nicky d,and allen u three are the biggest ass kissers in pittsburgh if u could take your lips off mikes ass for a second and see that mcsmooth is simply giving an opinion on what works and what doesnt!and the guy does work on everyone elses car and is a big help to all that do race with him!for someone to be so childish to call the guys boss over an opinion just shows what kind of an ass he really is!!!mcsmooth is one of the nicest and most helpful people at the track which is more than i can say for some!


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry not a kiss ass i could race anywhere but Mike brought me into the hobby, so i will stand up for him and SCH. You got a problem with me backing him or the store then thats your fault man.


----------



## chevy#1 (Aug 18, 2005)

sorry for that but it had to be said lets just race!!!!the track is good either way :thumbsup: sch


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Lets go will be back to SCH in two weeks.


----------



## chevy#1 (Aug 18, 2005)

we'll be there hope alot of people come this fall


----------



## chevy#1 (Aug 18, 2005)

we all stand up for him thats why we race there and i have no problem with u backing any store. these are just opinions dont take them to heart :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Chevy,
Glad you are with us. Looking forward to RACING, not all the BS. 



chevy#1 said:


> sorry for that but it had to be said lets just race!!!!the track is good either way :thumbsup: sch


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

chevy#1 said:


> this is to rc dinge,nicky d,and allen u three are the biggest ass kissers in pittsburgh if u could take your lips off mikes ass for a second and see that mcsmooth is simply giving an opinion on what works and what doesnt!and the guy does work on everyone elses car and is a big help to all that do race with him!for someone to be so childish to call the guys boss over an opinion just shows what kind of an ass he really is!!!mcsmooth is one of the nicest and most helpful people at the track which is more than i can say for some!


Chevy, i will nt fight back and forth like mcsmooth. You are damn right I kiss mikes ass because I own him my life. mcsmooth can't hold a candle to his ass either. As far as being childish, it sounds like you are John or smooth. This is a DEAD issue why revived it. Mike asked for everyone to get over it. This makes you a richard head? 
Chevy, MikeR stated several times that the road course is temporary. That is clear to me and I do not even race indoors. Smooth fired back valid points but continued to say stuff that was already taken care of. 
MY opinion, mcsmooth is a shady 3 faced guy. No offense to anyone, just an observation. Nice can not be in the same sentence as mcsmooth. If you were taking about mike r, yeah, smooth, no F'n way bro. NO WAY.
About nick, I do not know him but he seems cool. Allen well, that is allen.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Ummm. This thread will have a visit by the "Cleaner" soon. Read now; print it out, whatever... "As the Track Turns" will be censored soon. 
All I want is to have a nice facility so you folks can race. If I were in it for the loot, I would not have gotten in the first place. I plan on racing at several tracks this season whenever I have the spare time. I plan on doing a lot of snowboarding this winter, and second, racing. I am not a great driver, but I want to get better. Please talk about constructive things on this thread or I will simply pull it and fade away. :thumbsup:


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey Mike , 
Myself my Wife and two boys are all Snowboarders. We are trying to plan several trips . Maybe we will cross paths on the slopes . I will be the one jumping over the RAILS !!!!! ( just had to get that last part in ) Seriously though where do you usually go. Locally I like Wisp the best ( but they have been jacking up there price lately ) But Snowshoe WV is always worth the 3 hour drive.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Piz,
Cool. My sister has a season pass for Wisp... been there many many times... (Original SCH was down there as a test store) I will be there this year. You are right about the prices, I could not believe it. I have a season pass for 7Springs... they have so much variety... then again, Wisp just added the whole back side of the mountain for this coming season. Hope to hang with ya! Funny about the rails!


----------



## chevy#1 (Aug 18, 2005)

looking forward to racing to mike hope to see you racing with us a couple times!


----------



## chevy#1 (Aug 18, 2005)

as for the "BS" dinge speaks it fluently!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Steel Town Classic - HUGE Prize Race - Saturday*

Just to quickly interject, Steel City Hobbies and HobbyTown USA are teaming up this Saturday to put on an off-road race at Hobbytown in Robinson... the catch is that there are a TON of prizes... even if you do not race, you can buy raffle tickets to win prizes worth hundreds. For the locals who like the Steelers, there will be tickets that will be raffled off. All proceeds go to the Katrina disaster fund with the Red Cross.

We will have Steelers tickets to raffle off at the On-Road State Champs/Cleveland warm-up race as well as other types of raffles. I do not know if I can get Cleveland tickets... but I will work on it! ha-ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

On-Road Fall Season starts up this weekend. Racing should get started around 11:30ish
KIT sale is still on if anyone wants a new ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Fall Schedule 2005*

:wave: *Fall On-Road and Oval Schedule* :wave: 
Saturday, September 24
Saturday, October 1
Saturday, October 8
Saturday, October 15
Saturday, October 22
Friday, October 28 - Oval Practice and Twinny Twin Twin Enduro Race
Saturday, October 29 ^ ARCOR Oval State Champs - Halloween Theme
Saturday, November 5
Friday, November 11 - OnRoad Practice
Saturday, November 12* - OnRoad PA Champs - Cleveland Warm-Up
Saturday, November 19
Saturday, November 26
Saturday, December 3
Saturday, December 10 ~
Saturday, December 17** - End Series
Saturday, December 24***

* Pennsylvania State Champs (On-Road) (ROAR TBD) 
** End of Fall Points Series 
*** Regular Race Day through holidays 
^ ARCOR Oval State Champs (No On-Road) 
~ US PAN CAR Champs - Tentative

Start times 
• 11:30 AM - *Road Course*
• 9:00 AM - Doors, Track, and Registration Open
• 11:00 AM - Registration Closes
• 11:15 AM - Track Closes, Drivers Meeting
• 11:30 AM - Racing Starts
• 4:00 PM - *Oval*

_Late entries are accepted, but will be placed in the lowest qualifier. *

Seven or fewer heats = 3 Qualifiers and 1 Main. *Resort after 2nd Qualifier.
Eight or more heats = 2 Qualifiers and 1 Main._


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Finally  Can't wait till Satruday, see ya there!


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey Mike, ever thought of having a Money Race? I'm a flagman for a gokart track in Fairmont, and every month we have a race for a $1000 bucks. Which does seem like it would be hard to attain that much money to give away, but we double the race fees, and the purse basically pays for itself. I know we couldn't get that much from racing r/c cars but we should be able to get a couple hundred. $20 race fee, 20 racers, $100 to the winner. and you could keep the regular race fee. If you got more racers then you could pay 2nd and 3rd so on..Every other form of racing races for money, why shouldn't r/c? -Ky


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Ky,
Yeah, thought of it and have done similar races in the past. My biggest concern is that if your computer system crashes... then what? ha-ha Also, I have heard of this type of racing as a gentlemen’s bet - with payout on the side amongst the racers - leaving the "track management" out of it so to speak. Tips are always welcome. Something to think about as we grow surely.
Got your DVD, thanks! We are pressing new discs and should be ready in a week or so!
Mike




KyLayfield said:


> Hey Mike, ever thought of having a Money Race? I'm a flagman for a gokart track in Fairmont, and every month we have a race for a $1000 bucks. Which does seem like it would be hard to attain that much money to give away, but we double the race fees, and the purse basically pays for itself. I know we couldn't get that much from racing r/c cars but we should be able to get a couple hundred. $20 race fee, 20 racers, $100 to the winner. and you could keep the regular race fee. If you got more racers then you could pay 2nd and 3rd so on..Every other form of racing races for money, why shouldn't r/c? -Ky


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey guys, how did it go this weekend? Ky and I should be up next weekend to get some touring car action in, and maybe some 1/12th scale as well. McSmooth- we got a BQ helmet made up Saturday night at the Volcano Blast out in Parkersburg. It's pretty trick.


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

zaner612 said:


> Hey guys, how did it go this weekend? Ky and I should be up next weekend to get some touring car action in, and maybe some 1/12th scale as well. McSmooth- we got a BQ helmet made up Saturday night at the Volcano Blast out in Parkersburg. It's pretty trick.


Same here, I'd like to run 1/12th scale again. Let me know when you will be 
going to SCH. I may be able to bring along a couple other guys to race 1/12th.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

zaner612 said:


> Hey guys, how did it go this weekend? Ky and I should be up next weekend to get some touring car action in, and maybe some 1/12th scale as well. McSmooth- we got a BQ helmet made up Saturday night at the Volcano Blast out in Parkersburg. It's pretty trick.


Racing was good. We'll all be there again this Saturday. 

That's great about the BQ helmet!


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Just so every one is on the same page we use TQ onley at S.C.H. Thanks Al.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Speaking of which- can anyone tell the difference between the orange can and the purple can? 
SPC- The other guy and myself should (tentatively) be bringing our 12th scales to race this Saturday and pretty much every Saturday when there isn't a big oval event, barring weather catastrophes and the like, so there's two, and if you make the long journey down, that'll be enough to field a class. We'll post later in the week to let you know for sure about this one though.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Zaner, I should be there with my 1/12th scale any rainy Sat. until the snow flies. Once winter arrives I'll be back to weekly racing.


----------



## Diggity Designs (Dec 7, 2004)

*TC3 TC4 Conversion Kit!!*

Hello to everyone, This is Damon from Diggity Designs. Our webpage has been updated and will continue to be in the comeing months so check it out. If you are looking for a killer conversion kit for your TC3 or TC4 then check out our XLR8 conversion kit. Its all tricked out with graphite and aluminum, The car is perfectly balanced with 4 and 2 battery set-up, very tunable for different racers so check it out. Very Low center of gravity, new suspension geometry, new arms, etc.. Its basicly a new car.. It has been very fast in Michigan and Arizona!! Let me know if you have any suggestions, thanks. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
-www.diggitydesigns.com-TeamDiggityDesigns-KMR Batteries-Kimbrough-


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I just picked up a 1/12th scale thanks to Frank... hope to be joining in on a few races this fall.



SPC said:


> Same here, I'd like to run 1/12th scale again. Let me know when you will be
> going to SCH. I may be able to bring along a couple other guys to race 1/12th.


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I just picked up a 1/12th scale thanks to Frank... hope to be joining in on a few races this fall.


Mike turning right ..... this should be interesting.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Just so you know, I have been turning right waaay before I turned left... and that was short lived.  


SPC said:


> Mike turning right ..... this should be interesting.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*New Start Time?*

We have been experimenting with start times for On-Road.

Tomorrow we are going to try this schedule. We all should talk and see what works best for everyone. Of course, we have to work with the SCH crew as they are the ones who are there late on Friday, and early on Sat for all day. We may adopt the below schedule overall, but may have an open time of 9am next week if this one does not work. Comments/suggestions welcome as usual.


New 'schedule' starting Oct 8.

9 AM Doors Open (as usual)
10:30 AM Registration Closes
10:45 AM Drivers Meeting
11 AM Racing starts

Late entries will be accepted, but placed in the lowest qualifier.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I think everyone agrees with opening at 9 - as usual... and getting racing going by 11 at the latest. 

9 AM Doors Open (as usual)
10:30 AM Registration Closes
10:45 AM Drivers Meeting
11 AM Racing starts


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

More for McSmooth's edification than anyone else, but here's the BQ helmet Ky and I spent a Saturday night at a two day race completing. It may encourage you to go faster to get in the A or to drop off the pace to avoid wearing it...but it's all in good fun folks, gotta poke fun at something to keep it interesting in the B. I'm probably going to be wearing it at some point (yeah...wishful thinking). Ky and I will be up there Saturday with both TC and 12th scale, so SPC if you can make it, we'll be there to run some 12th, if you don't beat us too terribly bad. 

DanDan- we want to see you there early for some practice, none of that "I had a job interview/dentist appointment/late flight back from Slovenia" hogwash. We need some effort. Or something.  

See y'all Saturday. -Zane


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Zane, that thing is SWEET! :thumbsup: 

Tony P. is the 2 time wearer of the temporary BQ hat. Looks like he better get ready for that one!


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

zaner612 said:


> More for McSmooth's edification than anyone else, but here's the BQ helmet Ky and I spent a Saturday night at a two day race completing. It may encourage you to go faster to get in the A or to drop off the pace to avoid wearing it...but it's all in good fun folks, gotta poke fun at something to keep it interesting in the B. I'm probably going to be wearing it at some point (yeah...wishful thinking). Ky and I will be up there Saturday with both TC and 12th scale, so SPC if you can make it, we'll be there to run some 12th, if you don't beat us too terribly bad.
> 
> DanDan- we want to see you there early for some practice, none of that "I had a job interview/dentist appointment/late flight back from Slovenia" hogwash. We need some effort. Or something.
> 
> See y'all Saturday. -Zane


Sorry I didn't make the trip for 1/12th, too many battery orders to fill. I'll definitely post to let you know when we plan on a road trip. Being a 3-1/2 hour drive it will be tough for us to make the new starting time, but we'll give it a try.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Zane, I'm going mountain biking this weekend can I borrow that awesome BQ helmet?


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

martian 710 said:


> Zane, I'm going mountain biking this weekend can I borrow that awesome BQ helmet?


Where are you going riding at?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Anyone interested in a new, fun ,low cost sedan class? Check this out!!! If your interested post here or send me a private message.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

SPC said:


> Where are you going riding at?


SPC, just going around the camp ground at Coopers Lake. Nothing serious my Walmart bike couldn't take it. My serious mountain bike has a motor on it. HE! HE! HE!


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

I dunno Brett, it's toddler size- I'm going to be taking the dremel to the inner foam liner to get it more adult friendly, because as of now it's got a serious death grip on the temples. But hey, it's the finest protection you can buy for $7.95. Plus the foam tire mohawk will help your aerodynamics, turn in will be increased and you'll look really cool too.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

martian 710 said:


> SPC, just going around the camp ground at Coopers Lake. Nothing serious my Walmart bike couldn't take it. My serious mountain bike has a motor on it. HE! HE! HE!


I understand. My mountain bike is a Titus Switchblade, my other mountain bike also has a motor. :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Yippie!!! Looks like with this weather the boss is going to let me come and play tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I know this is on-road, but I (and others) are going to be racing stadium truck oval tomorrow... so fire them up!
MIke


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Brett, bring the 12th scale (for roadcoure) if you catch this, that is if you're not afraid about racing a couple guys from WV. But then again, you did beat Jon Orr the one time...see you tomorrow.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

zaner612 said:


> Brett, bring the 12th scale (for roadcoure) if you catch this, that is if you're not afraid about racing a couple guys from WV. But then again, you did beat Jon Orr the one time...see you tomorrow.


I'll bring it if you promise to go home before the main like John. HA! HA! HA!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Results*

For the results and point standings:
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/2005Fall/05FallSchedule.shtml

Great turn out today! Lots of fun and welcome back to many.

Mike


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I had a great time racing Saturday. It was good to see everyone again. Hopefully we can get another rainy Sat. soon, so I can climb out from under a leaf pile and come race again. Looks like "fall" is finally here.


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Mike. What motor can you run in Stadium Truck?


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

martian 710 said:


> I had a great time racing Saturday. It was good to see everyone again. Hopefully we can get another rainy Sat. soon, so I can climb out from under a leaf pile and come race again. Looks like "fall" is finally here.


I'm with Brett on this one. Carpet is definitely a good thing. See y'all this Saturday for the next chapter.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Nick,
We ran stock last week. It will be stock until we get enough crazy drivers who want to use mod. 



NickyD said:


> Hey Mike. What motor can you run in Stadium Truck?


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok thanks Mike. Maybe i can try to get my rear end to quit slipping. And run my truck soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey, watch out how you word that mister! lol Just so you know, we have an oval thread for all oval discussions. Also, if you are racing Oval, we split the day with registration starting around 3pm for oval with a start time between 4 and 5ish. We have had a few race both on-road and oval and this seems to be working for most racers. That way if you are on-road/oval racing only, you are not stuck there for the whole day. We are trying this venue out this fall to see how it works.



NickyD said:


> Ok thanks Mike. Maybe i can try to get my rear end to quit slipping. And run my truck soon.


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

where at in great southern plaza is this track?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Location*

Right smack in the middle under the red awning. We have a lit SCH sign in the window and a huge blow up Steelers football player out front. 
Since the mall just put up a new red awning, we had to move our sign and have yet to re-install it higher.
We are straight back from Arby's and Wendy's.




TRossiter said:


> where at in great southern plaza is this track?


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Aww maybe i will run both, that way you guys would have to see me all day long. HAHA. And i was talking about my truck not my rear end.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Are you sure about that Nick? lol


----------



## NickyD (Jun 14, 2005)

Well i got the Indy Car now. Plues my two sedans lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Road Rail Study Results*

Whelp... the results are in!
After further review, the Road Rail System stinks for carpet racing. :lol: 
I was surprised today when I walked in the store this afternoon to see Allen and Frank slaving away and changing the whole track back to the pipe system! No more road rails and no more sliced tires. Whew! 
Thanks Al, Frank and Dan for fixin' up the rail system! :thumbsup: 
MR


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Hey! Chuck,Frank,Gary,go to the thread for the warm up race at SCH and vote for master's class in the poll.(That way I'll be the youngest LOL)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=1248

(And the best lookin)


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Can you race both stock and master's class or do I have to choose between them?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

You can race as many classes as you want! 
Also, remember, the track will be set up for Road Course all week for plenty of practice every day.



martian 710 said:


> Can you race both stock and master's class or do I have to choose between them?


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Cya tommorow!  
Glad to hear that the pvc is back :thumbsup: 

-Eric


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

///////////////


----------



## RC Runner (Mar 13, 2004)

when is the deadline for the onroad pa champs?


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Good racing today :thumbsup: 
Cya guys next week!

-Eric


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

So how was it to have the PVC back in place? We installed a few new pieces to make it easy for break down & set up.

Great day at the track yesterday... Lots of fun, competition, laughs, and food of course... I saw a few people pigging out including Nitro Mike. :lol:


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Why couldn't Maddox have broken his leg? Batch>Maddox....lol

Shuold have been...1st String-Batch 2nd-_*RANDEL EL*_ 3rd-Maddox 4th-Roethlisberger!! haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Don't know what happened on the field... but I got a few pics that are on the SCH website! If you look closely, you may see McSmooth in the crowd. :lol:



Eric_O said:


> Why couldn't Maddox have broken his leg? Batch>Maddox....lol
> 
> Shuold have been...1st String-Batch 2nd-_*RANDEL EL*_ 3rd-Maddox 4th-Roethlisberger!! haha


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> So how was it to have the PVC back in place? We installed a few new pieces to make it easy for break down & set up.
> 
> Great day at the track yesterday... Lots of fun, competition, laughs, and food of course... I saw a few people pigging out including Nitro Mike. :lol:


I like the pipe, it makes for more consistant, exciting racing. Instead of major chaos and ChUnKeD tires it more like "racing" again.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

We have some plow discs on the way... we hope to modify them such as the SnowBirds in FL... We try to keep as state-of-the-art as possible by utilizing YOUR entry fee back into YOUR track... Built by RC GuRu's for GuRu RACERS... hmmm where did I hear that? :wave:


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We have some plow discs on the way... we hope to modify them such as the SnowBirds in FL... We try to keep as state-of-the-art as possible by utilizing YOUR entry fee back into YOUR track... Built by RC GuRu's for GuRu RACERS... hmmm where did I hear that? :wave:



What are plow discs?


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

It's what is used on a farm.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Eric- think "large steel corner dots."


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh oh oh, discs used on a plow. I see, I remember those from Beaver. They work really well, holding the pipes in place and everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a question. Do you have to have a roar membership to race in the November 12 state race? I know there is a few of us from Parkersburg that may come if you don't need a roar membership. Thanks in advance.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

zaner612 said:


> Eric- think "large steel corner dots."


That weigh 20lbs.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ozzie- you've got a PM.


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

By chance did anybody find or pick up a parts box with CORALLY parts by mistake? last saturday or today 10/22/05 sure would like to get them back.
thanks frank


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I tried to,but,I couldn't lift it.Must of had your wallet in it. :dude:


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

thanks glitcher. my wife found my box of CORALLY parts it in the dogs crate last night


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Old Hippie said:


> thanks glitcher. my wife found my box of CORALLY parts it in the dogs crate last night


Better the dog's crate than the cat's litter box. HA! HA! HA!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

You do not need to have your ROAR number posted on the pre-entry form. Just put "pending" or something of that nature to indicate you are communicating with ROAR about membership. Come on down!



Ozzie said:


> I have a question. Do you have to have a roar membership to race in the November 12 state race? I know there is a few of us from Parkersburg that may come if you don't need a roar membership. Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*ARCOR Champs - No on-road this week*

Just a friendly reminder, we will not be racing On-Road this weekend. However, if you wish to race in the ARCOR race, you can! Race your sedan in an oval race. We are holding to a spec motor and 4 cell spec batteries... however, there may be a "vote" by the sedan entries to switch it to 19T and 6-cell. This will be a fun race and I encourage everyone to participate by either racing or cheering on the locals!

Sunday: If you wish to race on Sunday, no problem. Please let us know so we can arrange for a crew to extend the hours.

MR


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Spiffy Clean Race Facility*

Thanks to Allen for all the hard work on the Oval... a 1st rate track ready to go for the ARCOR Oval Champs this weekend. We are still getting entries daily so we hope to have a good run. Don't forget, On-Road guys who turn "left" and "right", can join this race as well as we are running a class where you can use your touring car. You need a spec motor and 4-cell spec battery - very inexpensive with true even racing.

Also, the pits have been swept, cleaned, scrubbed and repainted... the facility looks like new so please help keep it looking that way! We have had a few slobs in the past (who doesn't) but now that we are as clean as an operating room, we want to try to keep it that way for YOU! Please use a pit towel, and use the trashcans, and pee in the bowl and not on the rim. :thumbsup: Ok, we have not had that problem, but you know what I mean. 

MR


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Mike, you think the plow discs will be on the track before the ROAR race? I was thinking, if you could get them down on the track the weekedend before the race we could test them out and see how they work. :thumbsup:


The top qualifier in the B-Main (BQ) will be very protected during their main with this fine piece of equipment provided by Ky and Zane


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Product flying in - flying out*

Is that the god of all on-road rc? ha-ha 
I should have the "disc blades" this weekend, and ready for the next... With the bad weather in MD (where I got them), who knows for sure? I hope to have them in place for the ROAR race. Can't be soon enough I know!
By the way... I do have to say I am sorry I have taken so long to get top brands into the shop. With working in NYC I have been completely side-tracked. We will be a major JACO distributor as promised a while back... We should be fully stocked by this weekend. We should have some PARMA product in sometime soon as well. Also with IB3800's... We have a few TQ matched 4-cell packs in now... and by this weekend we should have anything from 4-cell to 6-cell matched SMC IB3800's. Next week we should have some competitive SPC IB3800's as well. 
MR




Eric_O said:


> Mike, you think the plow discs will be on the track before the ROAR race? I was thinking, if you could get them down on the track the weekedend before the race we could test them out and see how they work. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> The top qualifier in the B-Main (BQ) will be very protected during their main with this fine piece of equipment provided by Ky and Zane


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Check this out.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=126310

If you race at SCH get $25 off and pick it up at the track(no shipping!!)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

That is a good deal! Anyone looking for a top notch touring car, you can't beat this price.

Some called about racing on Sunday. We can race if you want... just call and write to let the SCH staff know to keep the doors open longer! 

Same goes for the ROAR Regionals in 2 weeks... after the on-road race on Saturday, Oval guys can race the following day. It is YOUR track.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Batteries, Tires and Wheels - Oh my!*

BTW,
We are running the ARCOR Halloween State Champs Saturday, but I wanted to add that our SMC, JACO and BSR products are FLYING off the hooks... If you want some now, I would suggest coming in ASAP. Keep in mind we have the largest tire/wheel/battery/body selection and some of the most reasonable pricing anywhere in the US … a kick back to our dedicated racers who support their local racing facility. 

Also, we have some great door prizes and raffles (Steelers Tickets) going on so come in to see what is going on.
MR


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Racing this Saturday starts at 11:00. Last race before the ROAR Regional PA State Champs on November 12. So come out and have some fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Last day to pre-enter*

Just a reminder, Saturday is the last day to pre-register for the warm up race next week. 
We have a few pre-entries for:
Stock Sedan
Masters Sedan
Mod Sedan
and only one for Stock 1/12th scale. 
I expect all classes to grow since the entry fee is very inexpensive. We are not going wild on awards... this will be a chance for EVERYONE to compete in a organized state race.

We will leave the road course up all week next week for practice.

Also, we have some terrific deals from batteries, tires to bodies. 

MR


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*ROAR State Champs - Cleveland Warmer Practice Schedule*

Schedule for race week:

Sunday - Wednesday afternoon: regular On-Road practice
Wednesday afternoon - Track closed -- rebuild track for ROAR Race
Thursday evening - Saturday Morning -- On-Road Practice

To keep this race as fair as possible, we will change the track design and rebuild it on Wednesday evening. This way in-town drivers will not have as large of an advantage over out-of-towners.

Having fun yet?

MR :thumbsup:


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Mike...you've got a PM.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

zaner612 said:


> Mike...you've got a PM.


Don't worry anti-biotics will clear it up quickly!!!


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

The onroad has changed the new one is done i worked on it all day, so practice will start on wed. Thanks Allen at S.C.H.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Any pictures?


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Eric_O said:


> Any pictures?


NO............


----------



## Old Hippie (Jan 18, 2004)

I must say "Allen" did a real good job on the road course with out my help,. I'm really crushed HA! HA!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*PA State Champs UpDate*

Al,

Very nice work on the track! Impressed as usual with another great layout.

Track will be closed until Wednesday evening - we are trying to keep it fair by not posting pictures, etc. - and not to give anyone the upper hand until later in the week. Did that make sense? :lol: 

Zane, you are all set with registration.

Eric, No pics yet! We are installing the Disc Blades (Plow Disc's tomorrow or Wed) (and repairing cuts and tears in carpet)

Martian, I am still sick. haha J/K

Thanks again to everyone who chimes in with suggestions and comments. Looking forward to a good race day this weekend.


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

what time does the doors open for the PA race and when does it start saturday?


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

TRossiter said:


> what time does the doors open for the PA race and when does it start saturday?


Here ya go...

http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/2005Files/05FallRoadCourseChamps.shtml


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*New On-Road track ready for PA State Champs*

Thanks Glitcher!

The new track looks AWESOME... Really! :thumbsup: 

Track is officially open Wednesday afternoon for practice and a "viewing" for any curious eyes. 

Saturday: Doors open 8am; Racing starts at Noon - 3 heats & 1 Main
Details: http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/2005Files/05FallRoadCourseChamps.shtml

_Thanks to Allen Stephens for totally taking the reigns and building a new layout, and helping out with the new anchoring system. It works great.
Thanks to Frank for patching any rips, tears or holes we have accumulated over the last few months. 
Thanks to Rob and Nitro for some behind the scenes work too!_


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Is the PVC pipe still the round pipe just with added plow discs, or did you end up getting that square fence post for this race? Either way, GJ!

-Eric


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

eric just show up on friday or saturday and you can see what the track looks like.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Mike are you going to race this weekend?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Round pipe for now - works pretty well! Are you racing this Saturday?



Eric_O said:


> Is the PVC pipe still the round pipe just with added plow discs, or did you end up getting that square fence post for this race? Either way, GJ!
> 
> -Eric


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

If I can get my XXX-S back together, sure! I may do that just so I can kick your @55! :dude: 

Who all is racing this weekend?



devildog said:


> Mike are you going to race this weekend?


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh yea :thumbsup: 



[email protected] said:


> Round pipe for now - works pretty well! Are you racing this Saturday?


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> If I can get my XXX-S back together, sure! I may do that just so I can kick your @55! :dude:
> 
> Who all is racing this weekend?


I'll be there,allready signed up for masters.(I know,it's hard to believe I'm that old!). :dude:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm in for stock sedan, masters sedan, and 1/12th stock. Need a few more classes probably going to have too much spare time only working on three cars. HA HA HA!!! I think I'm going to unleash the "Mad Beetle" on the masters class. :wave:


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Eric_O said:


> Is the PVC pipe still the round pipe just with added plow discs, or did you end up getting that square fence post for this race? Either way, GJ!
> 
> -Eric


eric we never used fence post this is not a farm with cows and pigs.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

AStephens said:


> eric we never used fence post this is not a farm with cows and pigs.


You used plow discs so I think fence posts would go well with them. Maybe you could put a little bit of barbed wire around the perimeter of the track to keep the stadium trucks contained. :tongue:


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

martian 710 said:


> You used plow discs so I think fence posts would go well with them. Maybe you could put a little bit of barbed wire around the perimeter of the track to keep the stadium trucks contained. :tongue:



yes you have a point.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

I will be racing Stock Sedan. AL, you dont have to worry about Stadium Trucks because you are to afraid to race that class. Mike, as for you going to kick my @55. I think you might have some yellow paint you are going to need to buff off of your car after Saturday.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Bring it on buddy. You will be lucky to make it past your 1st lap! :lol:



devildog said:


> I will be racing Stock Sedan. AL, you dont have to worry about Stadium Trucks because you are to afraid to race that class. Mike, as for you going to kick my @55. I think you might have some yellow paint you are going to need to buff off of your car after Saturday.


----------



## mach3turbo (Sep 21, 2004)

ill be there coming in from ohio
so watch out devil dog


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

martian 710 said:


> I'm in for stock sedan, masters sedan, and 1/12th stock. Need a few more classes probably going to have too much spare time only working on three cars. HA HA HA!!! I think I'm going to unleash the "Mad Beetle" on the masters class. :wave:


How old are you?
This year at the "Champs" you have to be 40.But I think if you look old you can run Master's at SCH.LOL!!! :wave:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm afraid I passed the 40 mark 4 years ago. So that makes me 29 right?


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Master's is full of 29yo's.


----------



## mach3turbo (Sep 21, 2004)

Mach3turbo
Will be Throwing the Devil Dog A Bone on Saturday 
hehehehe hahahah!!!!!!!!!
so get ready dog im coming


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

mach3turbo said:


> Mach3turbo
> Will be Throwing the Devil Dog A Bone on Saturday
> hehehehe hahahah!!!!!!!!!
> so get ready dog im coming


Just make sure its a t-bone


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Rob, 
I would not pee in anyones Cheerios until AFTER the race! :lol: Looks like there are a few after you! hahaha I just hope I can get my car back together before tomorrow!
xoxo :dude: 

I hear there were a lot of people practicing last night... and a few more modifications were done to the corners - should be an awesome race tommorow!



devildog said:


> Just make sure its a t-bone


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Mike, What do you have to hire some people to take me out so you can beat me?  I think I might put you on your roof after I put you into the wall. :tongue:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Mike,I was thinking,you may want to post a couple of simple rules for open practice this Saturday.

1-All cars on track to be driven from drivers stand only.

2-No more than 10 cars on track at any time.

It may help with a large crowd.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Me "hire" someone? For a little pip-squeek like you? :lol: Riiiiiight. I do not have to resort to those levels anyway... I can beat you fair and sqare if I "want". :dude:


devildog said:


> Mike, What do you have to hire some people to take me out so you can beat me?  I think I might put you on your roof after I put you into the wall. :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Rules*

Great idea!!! I'll have to add that to my general "rules" page on the website! 
Read em' and weep! http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/TrackRulesCarpet.shtml



glitcher said:


> Mike,I was thinking,you may want to post a couple of simple rules for open practice this Saturday.
> 
> 1-All cars on track to be driven from drivers stand only.
> 
> ...


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

glitcher said:


> Are you planning on making the warm-up race a ROAR event?(Nov.12th)
> I think it would be allot nicer if it wasn't.
> (Post #327)
> 
> R.O.A.R. ROCKS!!!!


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Rob Are Your Kids Going To Be At The Track Next Week Let Me Know So My Son Can Race With Them.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Rarley On-hand At Races (ROAR)


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

AStephens said:


> Rob Are Your Kids Going To Be At The Track Next Week Let Me Know So My Son Can Race With Them.


most likely


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Roar Sucks Big Donkey Di-k


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

devildog said:


> most likely



Rob nick siad thanks he'll come.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

A reminder to everyone who races on Saturday -- we will start combining the races on Saturday, Nov. 19th. Oval and Road course will all start at 9:00 a.m. This will give everyone more time to charge batteries and work on their cars. Also to get food and drinks.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Doors open at 9:00am and racing starts at 11:00am.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

PLEASE DO NOT combine race's . The formatt works much better having the two seperated . I personally will not be able to return to racing if you combine the oval and roadcourse again . I simply can not spend 10 hours racing with over half of that time spent just sitting around while oval is being run. I wouldn't mind switching and making oval first and road course second or even on different days all together .


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

devildog said:


> Doors open at 9:00am and racing starts at 11:00am.


rob racing will start at 12:00


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Piz said:


> PLEASE DO NOT combine race's . The formatt works much better having the two seperated . I personally will not be able to return to racing if you combine the oval and roadcourse again . I simply can not spend 10 hours racing with over half of that time spent just sitting around while oval is being run. I wouldn't mind switching and making oval first and road course second or even on different days all together .


Piz racing will not take 10 hours, if everybody works together it won't take that long.


----------



## TC Guy (Sep 27, 2005)

Piz,

We saw this format at Freddie's two weeks ago with over 60 entries in various classes, oval and road course. With racing starting at noon, everyone was done by 5:00, that's 3 Quals. and a Mains. I was amazed myself that we were done before mid-night. Everyone just has to understand there can't be any waiting for one person at the line. Running oval and road, I'd actually spend less time at the track (which is good, means I actually might spend less money too).


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

we tried that all last winter and whenever there were more than 25 drivers it always took a min. of 8 hours.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

if every one is on there game it will take about 5 or 6 hr's.


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

*oval road*

Okay guys here is my thoughts (if anyone cares) I think that SCH is doing a good thing buy putting both races on the same day. As we all know,most of the time we are waiting around for people. The race always seems to be running late. Last Sat. they set up the race computer with the count down timer. I think that worked well. Maybe there sould be some sort of time limit or "set" time for each race. This way everyone knows when he/she will start. form there there should be a 3 min. buffer. I know that a "set" time is hard to do till a few full day of races are ran, but I also think that if someone keeps track of the time for the next few weeks it can be done.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*On-Road Region II Race results - Top 3 award winners:*

So sorry I took so long to post this! Although it has been up on www.steelcityhobbies.com website since the race. For more details on the race, check out the website at the address above. It was a very exciting day to say the least, and I think everyone had a very enjoyable time - I know I did... even though I broke... Thanks ROB for putting me into the boards. haha J/K

On-Road Region II Race results - Top 3 award winners:

*Stock Sedan C-Main*
1 Watson, Brett
2 Walbrown, Rob
3 Dempster, Frank

*Stock Sedan B-Main*
1 Autry, Tom
2 Palmerine, Tony
3 Rossiter, Tim

*Stock Sedan A-Main*
1 Vogan, Chris
2 Martinez, Joe
3 Orton, Eric

*19 Turn Sedan A-Main*
1 Watson, Brett
2 Wilson, CJ
3 Whittington, Mike

*Novice Seadan A-Main*
1 Wiekel, Jim
2 Whittington, Mike
3 SueRoo


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Keep em' comin'*

Sig - and others...
Very good point. Actually, this is already in the SCH Rules. I know when I run races we are pretty close to the T... but I can be a big jerk and start the races without someone... especially my own guys! 
It is ultimately up to the Race Director to get the races going - and keep them going. However, it is a HUGE help when the body of the racers helps out and shows some respect to the track, and to others by being ready on time. 
The time is coming where everything is done by the book... of course we try to be human and give the benefit of a doubt. I personally like the computer timer because that is kind of like someone else, a machine that cannot be stopped... running the races. :lol: 
Last spring we ran through 99 entries in 7 - 8 hours… our average was about 65 racers and we got the racing down to a respectable 5 or 6 hours - depending on who was running the races. 
You will see on large events, as drivers come off the drivers stand, the next group is walking on! That is why we have 2 banks of transponders to help expedite the process. 
Thank you very much for posting this, as I know I personally do not like waiting around for someone.
With combining the races again - this will allow enough time for everyone to charge their batteries, eat, BS, etc... and keep the racing flowing. We will stick to the timed schedule. I think we may piss off a few people, but in the long run, everyone will be happy - and know for next time to be ready. :wave: 
MR




Sig said:


> I think that SCH is doing a good thing buy putting both races on the same day. As we all know,most of the time we are waiting around for people.
> Last Sat. they set up the race computer with the count down timer. I think that worked well.
> Maybe there sould be some sort of time limit or "set" time for each race. This way everyone knows when he/she will start. form there there should be a 3 min. buffer.


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

when does the doors open and the races start? i also had alot of fun at the PA race saturday hopefully i can get down there more often


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

The doors open at 9:00am and onroad is up frist from 9:00 to 10:30 and oval is up from 10:30 to 12:00 the racing iwll start at 12 noon with onroad frist it takes about 5min to change the track around.


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

i'll be there


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

TRossiter said:


> i'll be there


Thats cool hope to see you.


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

Mike, the only other thing I would do to make things run a little better is put a race results and heats near the pits. If it is by the pits people will tend to look at them more often and in return be ready to race. I know that it would be a bit of a pain in the ass to walk onther copy back there but, it will help clear up the space behind the stand, and it will keep the people for asking the computer guy a lot of questions thus freeing him up the run the race.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes, I do not know if I was talking to you about this (as I was talking with a few), be we have been planning on moving the cork boards closer to the Pits. In the beginning we were planning on building more pits towards the front of the store. This would be much better traffic wise. Although, we need to keep our eyes on the transponders because at $135/ea, people have walked off with them in the past. When we tech for larger races, we have the transponders right there... for now, the RD will have to keep tabs unfortunately. Thanks for the comments!
MR




Sig said:


> Mike, the only other thing I would do to make things run a little better is put a race results and heats near the pits. If it is by the pits people will tend to look at them more often and in return be ready to race. I know that it would be a bit of a pain in the ass to walk onther copy back there but, it will help clear up the space behind the stand, and it will keep the people for asking the computer guy a lot of questions thus freeing him up the run the race.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

The R.D. could print a couple extra sheets,I'll be glad to grab one and tape it on the wall in the pits.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

glitch glitch what's up dude.


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

Since the joke of the the track is "everyone is fat" it got me thinking... John at Bever had a great idea to keep people at the track and on time.. He ordered PIZZA for lunch. People paid a buck per slice. Maybe make a pizza sign in sheet and see how many people want pizza go to CC's pizza and order a few pizza's at $4.99 you can charge by the slice for profit or the racers can order what they want (pizza only) you can send SCH guy go get it.
Doing this will keep most of the people there working on there stuff. 
One more thing.. this is off the subject. We are (were) all friends at the track and otherwise. Lets all stop the S-H-I-T talking about other racers. People are acting like kids. Lets make an effort to stop it. Most of you guys know what I am talking about. And yes I am your Daddy......


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Sig said:


> Since the joke of the the track is "everyone is fat" it got me thinking... John at Bever had a great idea to keep people at the track and on time.. He ordered PIZZA for lunch. People paid a buck per slice. Maybe make a pizza sign in sheet and see how many people want pizza go to CC's pizza and order a few pizza's at $4.99 you can charge by the slice for profit or the racers can order what they want (pizza only) you can send SCH guy go get it.
> Doing this will keep most of the people there working on there stuff.
> One more thing.. this is off the subject. We are (were) all friends at the track and otherwise. _*Lets all stop the S-H-I-T talking about other racers. People are acting like kids. Lets make an effort to stop it. Most of you guys know what I am talking about.*_ And yes I am your Daddy......


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

-Eric


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Food!*

Sig,
Not sure how many races you have been too... but local restaurants sometimes give us FREE coupons for things such as PIZZA, hoagies, ice cream, etc... that is, when they want to sponsor a race. Pizza Hut across the street provides free food from time to time, and delivers at every race. Same goes with other places. There is much more selection than in Beaver fortunately... We have plenty of restaurants that will fatten you up... The SCH crew works hard to bring in sponsors of free food… but again, we are lucky to be in a high traffic restaurant area so take advantage of it! It is easy to "time" an order to come in between heats if you plan ahead.
MR :thumbsup: 




Sig said:


> Since the joke of the the track is "everyone is fat" it got me thinking... John at Bever had a great idea to keep people at the track and on time.. He ordered PIZZA for lunch. People paid a buck per slice. Maybe make a pizza sign in sheet and see how many people want pizza go to CC's pizza and order a few pizza's at $4.99 you can charge by the slice for profit or the racers can order what they want (pizza only) you can send SCH guy go get it.
> Doing this will keep most of the people there working on there stuff.
> One more thing.. this is off the subject. We are (were) all friends at the track and otherwise. Lets all stop the S-H-I-T talking about other racers. People are acting like kids. Lets make an effort to stop it. Most of you guys know what I am talking about. And yes I am your Daddy......


----------



## mach3turbo (Sep 21, 2004)

Devil Dog 

So when are you going to learn how to drive that stadium truck 
do i have to give you some lessons HAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!

just givin the Dog A Bone


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

glitcher you have more room in your pit dude.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Did you add that 2nd story I was thinking about?

Don't think I'll make it this week,leaving Wed. for the "champs",that ought to be enough racing for the week.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

glitcher said:


> Did you add that 2nd story I was thinking about?
> 
> Don't think I'll make it this week,leaving Wed. for the "champs",that ought to be enough racing for the week.


Dude, you have to come, we need you to post the line-up sheets in the pits. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Results*

Today we had a terrific time with Racing On-Road and Oval - alternating like we did last Spring. It is nice to mix it up every now and then so everyone gets a chance to have it his or her way!

The results are too many to list... so check here if you want to see:
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/2005Fall/11.19.5.htm

Good luck to all SCH racers heading to the Cleveland Indoor Champs! If anyone needs parts, let us know because we will be having people commuting to the race almost daily.
Good luck to ALL racers at the champs! :thumbsup: But of course, I hope Western PA brings back some winners!

MR


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Mike B., Tell Andrew Shyniah is going to be racing tomorrow.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

glitcher said:


> Don't think I'll make it this week,leaving Wed. for the "champs",that ought to be enough racing for the week.


I was right! That was enough racing for a while,need a brake!!!!

See you all in a few weeks. :thumbsup: 
P.S.
FOR SALE-Trinity 12th scale w/servo-$100
BMI TC4 roller-$200-With but load of parts-$300
XXXS G+ with ALL KINDS OF PARTS!!!!!-$300
e-mail for details

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Points UpDate!*

Points have been updated.

Please self-police the points as the whole process it is very time consuming to work these out and up-load. I hope to have RC Scoring Pro take over this burden starting next series! If you see any problems with yours or anyone’s points, let me know so I can fix it for the next upload! :thumbsup: 

Thanks!

MR


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Mike, you need to recheck the points for stock sedan for last week. Just about everybody that got points was in Cleveland and the people who did race received no points!!! I just went back and looked again and the whole page of points is all messed up for pretty much everybody for the season.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Brett,
Holly smokes, you are right! I was going off of the results saved under that date by the RD... I must have looked at the wrong one or something… See what I mean? I usually work on this in the wee hours just looking at numbers... I will try to fix that before I get back from NY. Again, the importance of having this automated because I obviously am having trouble getting this done efficiently! ha-ha
If you see anything else besides last week, let me know!
Thanks
MR



martian 710 said:


> Hey Mike, you need to recheck the points for stock sedan for last week. Just about everybody that got points was in Cleveland and the people who did race received no points!!! I just went back and looked again and the whole page of points is all messed up for pretty much everybody for the season.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Brett,
> Holly smokes, you are right! I was going off of the results saved under that date by the RD... I must have looked at the wrong one or something… See what I mean? I usually work on this in the wee hours just looking at numbers... I will try to fix that before I get back from NY. Again, the importance of having this automated because I obviously am having trouble getting this done efficiently! ha-ha
> If you see anything else besides last week, let me know!
> Thanks
> MR


Mike, If the individual race results for stock sedan are correct as posted on the SCH website the points are all messed up. I went through race by race and rechecked everyone's finishing position and points and they are totally different. I"ll drop off a copy this weekend it might save you some work. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Brett,
That would be a big help! Thankyou!
MR



martian 710 said:


> Mike, If the individual race results for stock sedan are correct as posted on the SCH website the points are all messed up. I went through race by race and rechecked everyone's finishing position and points and they are totally different. I"ll drop off a copy this weekend it might save you some work. :wave:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Mike R, you have a private message.


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

hey brett, are you gonna bring your 12 scale on saturday, i am hopefully getting a new one by then so i dont have to borrow another clamp


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

TRossiter said:


> hey brett, are you gonna bring your 12 scale on saturday, i am hopefully getting a new one by then so i dont have to borrow another clamp


 I always take it with me, don't know if anyone else will have one there though.


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

bring shanyiah (i forget how to spell her name) i am sure joe and jeff will show up


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

TRossiter said:


> bring shanyiah (i forget how to spell her name) i am sure joe and jeff will show up


 Yeah , but Joe and I both have Nastrucks we run and Jeff runs stadium truck and Stock Nascar. I don't know how many cars they want to wrench on. I think I'm the only one foolish enough to run 4-7 cars each week. It's manageable until something breaks, and those darn sedans like to break. :drunk:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Just wondering, what classes are included in the USPancarchamps?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

For On-Road - None! 
The racing will be a NORMAL race day with the oval portion "dubbed" with the USPCC name. We told this sanction we would give them a shot so that is why we are doing this. I did not want to cheat out a day of racing for On-Road guys! Racing as usual this Saturday!
MR


martian 710 said:


> Just wondering, what classes are included in the USPancarchamps?


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

who's comeing this saturday for the uspcc race.


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

hey all, how are we going to set up the track first? Are we going to do the oval racing first or the road first? Last week we lost a lot of time doing the road course first and then waiting for the oval to go. (I did not care due to running in both) but people in the pitts were being little girly-men. I think we should run the oval first this week and see how it runs. what do you guys think?


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

You mean splitting it up, if so...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


-Eric


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Eric_O said:


> You mean splitting it up, if so...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> -Eric


No, I think they are still going to be combined, just going to start with oval round 1 followed by sedan round 1. Thats what was said last week anyway. I'm not sure which practice is going first.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh, I see


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

i think running the oval first is a good idea


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Whatever goes fast  I like


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

yes oval frist.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

so what time will the first roadcourse heat start ?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Piz said:


> so what time will the first roadcourse heat start ?


What's up Piz? My guess would be sometime between 12:30 and 1:00. I've been skipping roadcourse practice and using Round 1 as practice since they have been running 3 qualifying rounds and a main. It shortens the day by about 1.5hrs for Shyniah and me. Hope you can make it it would be nice to see you and the rest of your race team again. :wave:


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

*schedule*

do they run oval and road course the same day now. :thumbsup:


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

SIG what happend to ordering PIZZA and selling it for a buck or two?
Man you eat enough! I can hear you getting fatter and I am at my house. :drunk:


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Lets race oval then roadcourse in the same day.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

MissedShift,
You are a pretty funny guy... LOL

SCH races both On-Road and Oval in the same day - always has for the most part. This weekend we are leading off with the Left foot - Oval first... which would be a few classes @ 4 minutes each... then we take a right step into road-course which runs for 5 min for each class. We have been having a decent showing for Stock Sedan. 

This weekend's race for "oval" only is being dubbed with the name, US Pan Car Champs... a "new" sanctioned body that will add the oval winners name to their national database. We are giving them a shot as we try to help out everyone... from troubled ROAR to new organizations to superior ARCOR sanctions. We run both On-Road and Oval integrated into one race day. I will be running the races this week so expect a solid schedule with no fluff.

If you are able, stop on down. About the Pizza, we have PLENTY of choices from PizzaHut to the new Steel City Pizza across the street! We eat anything from PIZZA, burgers, hoagies, Chicken Parm to ice cream by Dairy Queen. :thumbsup:


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Sounds good 
Can't wait to race on Saturday.
Should be a good race.
I seen the pics of the new layout and plow discs, the track looks smooth.
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks!
People worked their butts off to make it one of the nicest places to race... It truly has the best of everything starting with it’s racers!

We are having a Christmas race next weekend... details to follow, as it will be FUN for everyone!




missedshift said:


> Sounds good
> Can't wait to race on Saturday.
> Should be a good race.
> I seen the pics of the new layout and plow discs, the track looks smooth.
> :wave:


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

*X-mas race.*

Christmas race?
you mean after all the family stuff get together for some racing??
Count me in. :thumbsup: 
We should have a pick up race for fun.


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

missedshift,
I saw your comment on me getting fatter..... I like to be fat. maybe if you show up this weekend we can get even fatter.
As per the track... the guys here are cool my buddy Bill and I show up almost every weekend unless we go to a big race somewhere. If you show up I am sure you'll know who we are quickly. everyone at the track is VERY laid back and cool. 
WELL HERE IS TO PIZZA!!!!!!


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey Brett , 
I was thinking of trying to do some racing this sat. But I talked to some guys who raced last weekend and they said that the racing did not end untill 7:00 pm ? Is that right ? I have Hockey tickets for sat night and I just can't be there that late. 
Again I plead < PLEASE > seperate the roadcousre and oval. That system was working fine. and I know that I am not the only person who has been staying away because I can't spend all day sat. for what amounts to 20 minutes of actuall track time. I would be willing to get there at 8:00 am sat and start racing by 10:00 am if it meant we would be done by 2:00 pm. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Christmas Racing at SCH*

What we are talking about is a Christmas party race NEXT week, the 17th. This is also the last race in the fall points series. We are working out details at the shop, but we are thinking of along these lines:
*Free race entry* for those who bring a toy of sorts to be donated to a children’s charity (Toys for Tots OR project Bundle Up)
If you do not have a toy, a portion of the entry fee will be donated towards that charity.
We also ask that you bring a covered dish of food - we will have a food area for these dishes. This is where SIG and others (I) can FATTEN up to be jolly.
More details to come... but plan on it! You will be able to read more details on the website within a day or two of this post. www.steelcityhobbies.com

MR



missedshift said:


> Christmas race?
> you mean after all the family stuff get together for some racing??
> Count me in. :thumbsup:
> We should have a pick up race for fun.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Piz said:


> Hey Brett ,
> I was thinking of trying to do some racing this sat. But I talked to some guys who raced last weekend and they said that the racing did not end untill 7:00 pm ? Is that right ? I have Hockey tickets for sat night and I just can't be there that late.
> Again I plead < PLEASE > seperate the roadcousre and oval. That system was working fine. and I know that I am not the only person who has been staying away because I can't spend all day sat. for what amounts to 20 minutes of actuall track time. I would be willing to get there at 8:00 am sat and start racing by 10:00 am if it meant we would be done by 2:00 pm.
> Just my 2 cents.


Yeah, the last couple of weeks we have been finishing up around 7:00pm. I know that running onroad and oval combined makes for a very long day for those only running one or the other. Since I run both it really doesn't make much difference to me. With them combined just gives a little more time to prepare cars and charge batts between rounds. LETS GO PENS!!! Brett P.S. I did tell Mike that I knew the combined schedule was keeping some away and some were complaining about the long days.


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Piz said:


> Hey Brett ,
> I was thinking of trying to do some racing this sat. But I talked to some guys who raced last weekend and they said that the racing did not end untill 7:00 pm ? Is that right ? I have Hockey tickets for sat night and I just can't be there that late.
> Again I plead < PLEASE > seperate the roadcousre and oval. That system was working fine. and I know that I am not the only person who has been staying away because I can't spend all day sat. for what amounts to 20 minutes of actuall track time. I would be willing to get there at 8:00 am sat and start racing by 10:00 am if it meant we would be done by 2:00 pm.
> Just my 2 cents.


Just thought this was a good idea run OnRoad then oval in the same day so if you ran both or just one you could leave when your last race is over. :wave:


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Sig said:


> missedshift,
> I saw your comment on me getting fatter..... I like to be fat. maybe if you show up this weekend we can get even fatter.
> As per the track... the guys here are cool my buddy Bill and I show up almost every weekend unless we go to a big race somewhere. If you show up I am sure you'll know who we are quickly. everyone at the track is VERY laid back and cool.
> WELL HERE IS TO PIZZA!!!!!!


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMpiZZZa :freak:


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

last week we ran the road first this week we are going to run oval. Lets see how that goes this week... If that does not work maybe we can move the race time up on hour or so and not wait for the "not ready " people for more than 2 min after the race is to start. Mike, lets use the computer coulnt down.. It works.. That way people can't say "well I did not know" I am going to bring some of my paint pens this weekend to re-mark the track. Allen does a great job setting it up when we all give him a hand but, it is a little confusing due to the way it is marked. Allen knows but I think that any racer can help set the track up if it is marked more clearly.. I don't want to go outside my bounds with the paint pens for marking let me know what you guys want me to do...


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

If you're racing both road-course and oval, why couldn't you just race road-course till 2pm, and then race oval until 7pm or whenever you get done. Instead of waiting 3 hours later to start oval, start AS SOON as road-course gets done. Then it's a win/win situation, people racing one type get out 5 hours earlier, and the people racing both have a chance at leaving an hour or two earlier. It's a lot less congested running them seperately also, making things run smoother and faster, well atleast from what I've seen. -My 2 Cents


-Eric


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

Eric. I agree with you on this one. maybe the road race first.. I would even start at 10:30 or 11:00 if that would work.. I get there at 9 am anyway. an hour and a half is enough time to set up and race.. 
Mike, maybe we should all get together and have a drivers meeting and go over all this stuff as well as the any other problems people are have that way everyone is on the same page rather than people getting angry and going other places. We have a great track here and without the racers the track will roll over and die. 
Business is business and I know you make the rules so , lets all get together and talk. That way everyone wins. For the people that just give up and go other places all I can say is stay cool the bugs will get worked out. And I hope we racers will also work out the time problems.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

I dont know if you understood me, but I'm talking about totally splitting up roud-course and oval. ALL Road-Course races, quals./mains be run by 2-3pm and they can leave, then oval comes in and runs.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Mike R., What's with all the "spring" talk on the SCH website? Winter is still 2 weeks away. Your getting as bad as Lowes they have had their snowblowers out since before Labor Day. Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*How do I race?*

Yeah, this is the tough part... we tried splitting up the racing – On-Road first starting at 11, and Oval starting at 4... one of the problems was that the Road Course racers "think" they had until 4 to complete all racing... this was true to a point – but inconsiderate to the Oval guys wanting to get the practice in. The On-Road racing should be tight as possible between rounds so you finish by 2 or so... that way Oval guys can practice and get their groove on before starting at 4. 

But then there were complaints that with the new 3700 and IB3800 batteries, there is not enough time to charge between heats. Most people had more than 1 pack, but they said this was still a problem, and felt "rushed". The majority wanted to inter-twine the races again so there would be plenty of time between races so they can charge, BS, and most important - EAT! We all know how Sig, Bill, and myself love to eat. :lol: 

Anyway, RIGHT NOW, the best solutions is for YOU, the racer, to self-police the timing and help the race director keep a tighter schedule like we are programmed. That means that soon as one heat is over, the next one is walking on the drivers stand - and the marshals get in position soon as they return transponders. 
_A lot of our racers have been to a "big show" where everything is run very tight. and if you are not ready... TOUGH! _

I think our Race Directors do a fine job... and they ask for racers to get going... yes, sometimes they slack - we all do... BUT - with everyone helping out with the show, we can speed things up EASILY! We simply have to give it a chance to work!

Saturday I personally will be running the races for the most part... I will stick to the scheduled program and crack the whip. That means only 3 minutes between races, 1 minute of grace after the 3 if needed. Granted, there has to be enough racers like we have been getting over the last few weeks... with that I WILL START when I want to start - which that will piss people off... OH WELL...  I am going by the book to see how it goes... It is nothing personal, but this will be the ultimate test. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Brett,
Alas, you are right again! I need to put WINTER series in there! 
I love winter.... I hope we get dumped on tonight!
Mike



martian 710 said:


> Mike R., What's with all the "spring" talk on the SCH website? Winter is still 2 weeks away. Your getting as bad as Lowes they have had their snowblowers out since before Labor Day. Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Top 5 Points & US Pan Car Champs*

Today’s racing was some of the best ever club racing days I have seen. EVERYONE had such a great time. Below are the point’s standings as of date – most with 2 drops.

*Stock Sedan*
1	Chambers, Chuck	742
2	Salerno, Bill	700
3	Palmerine, Tony	692
4	Signorelli, Matt	654
5	Dempster, Frank	630

Matt Signorelli actually is in 2nd place without the points drop! But since Matt has had such a great race attendance, I was able to drop 2. This “could” change next week if he gets a score less than 70 points for the day. 

*4-Cell Stock NASCAR*
1	Mullen, Conor	844
2	Stephens, Allen	752
3	Strobel, Jeff	632
4	Barbarow, Mike	595
5	Daugherty, Jimmy	573

Conor and Allen have clinched their respective positions on December 10th, 2005.

The 1st *US PAN CAR CHAMPS* race was for the oval portion only. Congratulations to Mike Barbarow for 1st, Randy Ciccone 2nd, and Jimmy Daugherty 3rd. Randy was the TQ. These guys will be inaugurated into the National Database with the USPCC. Other classes may as well if they qualify. 

*Stadium Truck*
1	Charmello, Chris	868
2	Palmerine, Tony	787
3	Strobel, Jeff	689
4	Walbrown, Rob	658
5	Rooney, Michael	466

Stadium Truck was a VERY exciting time today. Racing between me (Mike) and Jim Hall was exciting in it’s own!

For all results, check www.steelcityhobbies.com
Or
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/2005Fall/12.10.5.htm


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Eric_O said:


> I dont know if you understood me, but I'm talking about totally splitting up roud-course and oval. ALL Road-Course races, quals./mains be run by 2-3pm and they can leave, then oval comes in and runs.


For those people who only run road course please stop complaining. Mike Said
We have been over this again and again.
We have tried every option and you will never be able to make everyone happy.
Maybe we can get together and have a only roadcourse race on friday night or sunday.
Besides most of the people that have been complaing have not been out to race and or take part in the vote to the way races are orginized.

show up to race and take part in the fun. This past Saturday was very fun and there was a great turnout. everything was very SMOOOOOTH.
Also everyone was very friendly even on the track. I can't stress enough how much the people make you feel welcome I already joined the fatboy club..HAHAHA. :thumbsup: Hey Sig,thanks for the help on saturday, with the food that is. Stay fat.


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Today’s racing was some of the best ever club racing days I have seen. EVERYONE had such a great time. Below are the point’s standings as of date – most with 2 drops.
> 
> *Stock Sedan*
> 1	Chambers, Chuck	742
> ...


What do the point winners get besides bragging rights.
Sig you better bring it. The hoagie that is.HAHAHAH. :freak: :thumbsup:


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Today’s racing was some of the best ever club racing days I have seen. EVERYONE had such a great time. Below are the point’s standings as of date – most with 2 drops.
> 
> *Stock Sedan*
> 1	Chambers, Chuck	742
> ...


Hey mike this week coming up is it the last week of points? for the party / benifit for toys for tots My girlfriend is bringing some good grub for Sig,Bill and you to maintain the fatboy club.


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

hey missedshift... YOu sure do have a lot to say.... Friday night race.... I like that idea... We can set a radio up and jam... Maybe byob... (okay thats a liittle far since we will be driving....) ( I crack myself up) anyway(s) the (s) is for yinz guys from pgh..
maybe the friday night thing would work. that way sats ans suns would be open.... MIKE>>>>> lets take a vote to see what people want to do.... and how. the track ran well on sat but it still ran late.... Even though my wife is cool with me racing sometime she get a little pissed ... a lot of racers left eary due to the time.. I dont know I am going to go get something to eat and think about it....


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Sig said:


> hey missedshift... YOu sure do have a lot to say.... Friday night race.... I like that idea... We can set a radio up and jam... Maybe byob... (okay thats a liittle far since we will be driving....) ( I crack myself up) anyway(s) the (s) is for yinz guys from pgh..
> maybe the friday night thing would work. that way sats ans suns would be open.... MIKE>>>>> lets take a vote to see what people want to do.... and how. the track ran well on sat but it still ran late.... Even though my wife is cool with me racing sometime she get a little pissed ... a lot of racers left eary due to the time.. I dont know I am going to go get something to eat and think about it....


What about Friday night cosmic racing? Turn the lights out, put LEDs on the cars,smoke machines and crank up the tunes. HE! HE! HE! :thumbsup:


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

martian 710 said:


> What about Friday night cosmic racing? Turn the lights out, put LEDs on the cars,smoke machines and crank up the tunes. HE! HE! HE! :thumbsup:


No lets be serious. I like racing and having fun competition. just being serious enough to have fun.
Not like if I loose in the b main like I would go home and beat my dog type of serious.
I think everyone should be serious enough to keep it fun ,because we all know this stuff is not cheap. The guys that get so bent out of shape when they wreck should chill and practice more or be more patient when they go to pass.
Hey Martian I found some LED's the smoke machine needs some dry Ice.
The vokda in the Oj they won't be able to smell and you can't get a dui in a RC car. See you Saturday


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Sig said:


> hey missedshift... YOu sure do have a lot to say.... Friday night race.... I like that idea... We can set a radio up and jam... Maybe byob... (okay thats a liittle far since we will be driving....) ( I crack myself up) anyway(s) the (s) is for yinz guys from pgh..
> maybe the friday night thing would work. that way sats ans suns would be open.... MIKE>>>>> lets take a vote to see what people want to do.... and how. the track ran well on sat but it still ran late.... Even though my wife is cool with me racing sometime she get a little pissed ... a lot of racers left eary due to the time.. I dont know I am going to go get something to eat and think about it....


HeySig you still have time to eat.
If you are going to spend all that time working on your car what is a hour or two you might get out early. Don't worry about how long the races are just have fun you are only racing once a week and in the summer it dies down a little so the races are shorter what are you in a big hurry for ? to go home and shovel snow.you don't have to get there so early. Racing is over by 7
so you'll have fun this weekend there is going to be foooooooood there HAHAHAHAHAHAH. :drunk: :wave: :thumbsup: :freak: :dude:


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

missed... I know that two hours is not a big deal but.... 3:30 in the summer and 7:30 now is huge... racing till 6:00 is even a long day.... as you know I get there at 9 am.. now I am staying till 7.. thats a long day for a weekend race.... I enjoy it but.... the holidays are comming and the time is getting limited... Not only for me but for a lot of other people showing up... So, till I see you this weekend stay FAT.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll race on Friday nights  ...............i'll DEFFINITLY race Friday nights


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey sig Check out the thread for beaver. Dude said they are the home of the best racers. That takes some stugots to talk like that.
Have you ever been there?
I heard the track is small and same goes for the pit space.
Is it really worth the drive to beaver PA.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

missedshift said:


> Hey sig Check out the thread for beaver. Dude said they are the home of the best racers. That takes some stugots to talk like that.
> Have you ever been there?
> I heard the track is small and same goes for the pit space.
> Is it really worth the drive to beaver PA.


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

missed
here is the story.... The guy owns the place is a nice guy the track is small so the 30 laps you see is b/c its half the size of sch.. there was a guy that was at sch and was good but her ended up not being able to race at sch due to toooooooooo much talk although he is good he used to try things on his car and never help anyone else out.. he had a few people he talked to and now I don't think most of them get along anymore.. Jhon (owner of bever) like I said has always been nice to me... I used to race there a while ago till big bad sch got set up.. It's close to my house and as you know all the guy there not only help each other but if they learn of any new tricks the are more than willing to share cause they are not afraid that someone else will beat them.... One good thing bever has is the pizza


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Yea I just heard from some people.
Too bad everyone can't just get along. They are just toys after all is said and done.
I also just heard SCH will be havig toys for tots MARINES come out to the track this weekend along with local tv and radio stations. Mike R. is this for real.
better wear your nicest racing duds.

Since this is for a good cause i hope alot of the racers show up.


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Eric_O said:


>


 Did you have something to say?


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Eric_O said:


> I'll race on Friday nights  ...............i'll DEFFINITLY race Friday nights


 have you spoke with anyone else. We could have a nice turnout on friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Brett what's up are commming out on saturday. bringing some food?
what do you think about friday night racing?


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I could race ever other friday night . Which would be alot more than I can race on sat. with the oval and roadcourse combined. 
Let me know about fridays .


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Cool PIZ I might find a few more. We can talk to rooney saturday and see how many people we will need, or what we will need to do.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

*sig*



missedshift said:


> For those people who only run road course please stop complaining. Mike Said
> We have been over this again and again.
> We have tried every option and you will never be able to make everyone happy.
> Maybe we can get together and have a only roadcourse race on friday night or sunday.
> ...


hey can i get in the fat boy club to.


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey al you spell hy hi.
Bring a hoagie fatboy.


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

AStephens said:


> hy can i get in the fat boy club to.


Spell check does wonders bring a hoagie fatty.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey, I think it is great how we are talking RC... looking good! Try not to put down any other tracks - we are all one big happy family right? LOL We all have one thing in common.

Anyway, I don't see any problems with racing Friday nights. You can race any night! The only thing I ask is that if we go to Overtime (After closing), to throw a few bucks to the guy on duty to entice them to stay after hours. 

Maybe we should race every other Friday night? Just a thought. You can race any night, but I understand it is a school night for Sig. ha-ha

FREE Racing this weekend for those who bring something of close value to the entry fee. This would be Toys, or something along those lines. If you do not bring anything, that is ok because we will donate a portion of the entry fee to a similar charity. 

Mike!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

missedshift said:


> Brett what's up are commming out on saturday. bringing some food?
> what do you think about friday night racing?


We will be there Sat. with eats this is the time of year I get FAT.(not going to be chasing around a lawn mower for a couple months, time to warm up the treadmill) Don't think Fridays will work for me this time of year. But it sounds like weeknight(Wed. probably work best for me) racing in the summertime might be a good idea. It would free up the weekends. What"s the practice schedule this week, I'm hoping to try out my new ride?


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

*points*

my points are still wrong,still got 0 points for oct. 22 should have 76


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

*no*

brett whats up with penton meet :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

NOBUCKS said:


> brett whats up with penton meet :thumbsup:


Check out www.pentonusa.org Show the site to your dad it will probably bring back a lot of memories.


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

*sig*

sig when i get some tires u'r gettin beat fix them body posts :dude:


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

*brett*

did u watch last man standing on speed


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

martian 710 said:


> We will be there Sat. with eats this is the time of year I get FAT.(not going to be chasing around a lawn mower for a couple months, time to warm up the treadmill) Don't think Fridays will work for me this time of year. But it sounds like weeknight(Wed. probably work best for me) racing in the summertime might be a good idea. It would free up the weekends. What"s the practice schedule this week, I'm hoping to try out my new ride?


don't for get boys wed is oval night.


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

nobucks... The body mounts are fixed.. I am getting new tires and I am as you know, even with your new tires... If I am behind you BAAAAMMMMMMMM now I am front of you... Me and Bill are going to cut all those tires I have tonite at me house so if you need tires I think I can hook you up... Not like it is going to matter... cause you still are a putt putt get passed type of person...


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

PrestoBoy said:


> Sig, I don't know why you fell like you have to put down The Raceway.
> The home crowd racers are more then willing to go out of thier way to help out someone that needs it. All you have to do is ask.


Presto, CAN YOU R-E-A-D... I never put anyones track down... I said that the bever track is a very nice track smaller than SCH but nice... I said that jhon is a nice guy... So, maybe you should go back and re-read it a little more S-L-O-W-L-Y... I have wrote to jhon and everything is cool between us.. So, if this had something to do with you .. (and it does not) let me know... Till then I will think that you just misunderstood what I wrote...
:wave:


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, I think it is great how we are talking RC... looking good! Try not to put down any other tracks - we are all one big happy family right? LOL We all have one thing in common.
> 
> Anyway, I don't see any problems with racing Friday nights. You can race any night! The only thing I ask is that if we go to Overtime (After closing), to throw a few bucks to the guy on duty to entice them to stay after hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Sig said:


> nobucks... The body mounts are fixed.. I am getting new tires and I am as you know, even with your new tires... If I am behind you BAAAAMMMMMMMM now I am front of you... Me and Bill are going to cut all those tires I have tonite at me house so if you need tires I think I can hook you up... Not like it is going to matter... cause you still are a putt putt get passed type of person...


BAAAAAAAAMMMM now i got three laps on both of you.


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

AStephens said:


> don't for get boys wed is oval night.


Who's comming out for oval on Wed.


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Eric_O said:


> I'll race on Friday nights  ...............i'll DEFFINITLY race Friday nights


 Not this friday but next friday there might be a handfull of people to run a road course only race. What time do you think we should all meet????. :thumbsup:


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

*sig*

i'll be aiming for both you guys now tc3's dont break as easy as them junk corally's!!!!! lol look out sig you got me with that earnhart pass last week your turn this week buddy!!


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

missedshift BAAAAAAAAAAM there goes another knuckle!! lol :tongue:


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

NOBUCKS said:


> missedshift BAAAAAAAAAAM there goes another knuckle!! lol :tongue:


Knuckle sandwitch maybe....BBBBBBBBBBam.


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

mr roon when you bringin out your touring car


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

bring a spare knuckle you'll need it! :drunk:


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh fo-shiznit lobucks got muchobucks he's gettin new tires so he can get more laps.
we'll tires are 50 percent the set up.
You'll need 'em to keep up. BAM there goes fatboy with the earnhardt pass again. and again.


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

sig i'm bringing clayton back to block! :wave:


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

presto let it go its over


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

PrestoBoy said:


> Sig said:
> 
> 
> > missed
> ...


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

missedshift said:


> Oh fo-shiznit lobucks got muchobucks he's gettin new tires so he can get more laps.
> we'll tires are 50 percent the set up.
> You'll need 'em to keep up. BAM there goes fatboy with the earnhardt pass again. and again.


No, Nobucks has lobucks I heard he went to Dunkin Donuts and got some dayolds to glue on the rims. Sig has a plan though he's going to take a bite out of one each lap and get FFFAAATTT!!! I'm hoping to make it down Thurs. to try out the new ride.


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

NOBUCKS said:


> sig i'm bringing clayton back to block! :wave:


AWA no that anin't right...


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

martian i'll be the only one still runnin a tc3 but not by choice dont make that tc4 too fast :tongue:


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

it was crispy creme there stickier


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

presto... 
you think that you are so fing smart why not keep out of it or you will be the next one to get bashed on jerky... Like I siad I worked it out with JHON I owe you nothing...so keep out of it tough guy :dude:


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

nobucks... whats up my light skinned bro


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Time to stop the stupid stuff there prestoBOY and be a adult.
you are to only talk about the rc racing on this site.


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

bringin clayton back to block sig :thumbsup:


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

missed... you wonder why people that don't know me act like they do.... does he need friends or something?> he can go to summer camp.. maybe he can get some friends there....


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Sig said:


> nobucks... whats up my light skinned bro


Nobucks won the loto did you hear he got new tires.
And he's bringing his cuz with a second car to block for him.
looks like dale and dale jr all over again.


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

I missed little mini me....happy to see my man comming back


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Sig said:


> missed... you wonder why people that don't know me act like they do.... does he need friends or something?> he can go to summer camp.. maybe he can get some friends there....


Who you talk'n about.


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey Sig you racing oval this week you should read some of the funny stuff on the oval thread as well.


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

I was talking about presto...he is all in my business.. Like I know him .... If he does not know who I am he better ask somebody!!


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

boys boys boys go to bed.


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

big AL whats up!


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

AStephens said:


> boys boys boys go to bed.


you know to respect mike and this thread I might start a Pittsburgh bash thread... that way no shop get a bad rap.


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

i'll save the bashin for our heats. lol


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

NOBUCKS said:


> i'll save the bashin for our heats. lol


blah blah blah


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey al good night.


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

when u bring that mustang out i got somethin for ya


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't go bashing my perty new car. Everybody please read post #1213 on the oval thread. Goodnight y'all


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

missedshift said:


> Hey al Why does presto get so bent.


I don't know the guy and he is writing me like I care what he has to say... I said sorry to jhon for saying his track is half the size of SCH.. I should have just said smaller . and now presto.. is in our business...


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Sig said:


> I don't know the guy and he is writing me like I care what he has to say... I said sorry to jhon for saying his track is half the size of SCH.. I should have just said smaller . and now presto.. is in our business...


So what i had words with him too so he just made threats to go race somewhere else. he sounds like a jerk anyway don't need people like that at SCH.
Everyone that races at SCH is really cool and we have alot of fun every week.
You never hear people talk like him at the track.
So I am going shopping for some toys tomarrow lets meet up at SCH during the Day Fatboy and we'll take care of Lobucks donut tires.


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

AL thought you were off to Bed ???? Did you fall asleep with the PC on Again. :drunk:


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

no bucks... I don't know if you know.. we cut a lot of tires today.... I can hook you up if you need some


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

yea thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

i worked this week so i'm gonna stock up


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

do you need anything else...


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

did sch get any parma tires yet?


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

thought those tires were for fast cars sig.


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

worked? then your some bucks not no bucks


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

um a corally!!! lol


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

I think they do have some there


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

no bucks will be after saturday but its few bucks for now


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey brett I read the post you wanted us to look at I replied.
If anyone takes anything that is said on a computer site seriouly man they need some anger management or something. It's all in fun. :wave:


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

his car is fast... just that .... well I can't say it... I said I would be good.. Sat is going to be great... I like the fact that Mike went all out with TFT.... IF there is anything we can do,, let us know.....


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

NOBUCKS said:


> no bucks will be after saturday but its few bucks for now


well you should stop going to the massage places.. me love you long time


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Sig said:


> his car is fast... just that .... well I can't say it... I said I would be good.. Sat is going to be great... I like the fact that Mike went all out with TFT.... IF there is anything we can do,, let us know.....


Yea if there is anything we can let us know.


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

missedshift said:


> Yea if there is anything we can let us know.


what time are you getting to the track sat
:wave:


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

clayton will be drivin his 1/4 scale escalade from wal-mart saturday


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Awh fo sheeezey does it have spinners....??????


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

you know it does :thumbsup:


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

he got a full sponsor from wal-mart


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

Dude Matt called and now I can't go back to sleep We cut tires all day so you can race on sat Mr lobucks.


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

did u practice at all


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

Cj finally got my PC fixed today windows ME is gone and got new Xp.


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

NOBUCKS said:


> did u practice at all


Yea broke a stearing knuckle on the corally and evo. :wave:


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

about time hommie


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

NOBUCKS said:


> about time hommie


Got the Z-1 hooked up to the PC to adjust all my settings on the laptop and it displays a graph of all your adjustments and i even changed the song it plays when you turn it on.
Of course it plays just a good o'l boy.


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

martian i'll have to look for that enduro tape with ron bohn and jack penton in it. :thumbsup:


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

got my tc3 hooked up to life support!


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

NOBUCKS said:


> he got a full sponsor from wal-mart


speaking of wal mart did you pick up a toy for sat or are you just going to pay the entry fee?
I am out on the road for work tomarrow and can stop somewhere if you want to go.

Might get some barbies for Alllen to play with..HAHAHaA. AL just a joke glad to see everyone is getting along on hobbytalk.

I talked to sig and fat frank looks like they are all stopping out on Sat.
might even get the minicoopers out again.


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

everyone please marshall fat frank quickly!!!!!hahahaha :tongue:


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

Tc3 on life support i have enough parts to build three and sig has enough to build a few your car will never die we can keep you running for a long time.


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

cool i'm proned to breakin steering racks :drunk:


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

NOBUCKS said:


> everyone please marshall fat frank quickly!!!!!hahahaha :tongue:


AWWW i know he might turn red his head explode I am sure as soon as he reads this my phone will ring.
Well call me tomarrow we can meet up to practice.
do you have a personal transponder?


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

cool no personal trans.


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

Sig said:


> what time are you getting to the track sat
> :wave:


set your alarm sig need to get there early to set up all the cars i am running. :thumbsup:


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

what time you goin


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

NOBUCKS said:


> cool no personal trans.


AWWW i forgot nobucks has lo funds disease.
call me if your not working you can use one of mine. :tongue:


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey for anyone running oval this weekend at SCH I have a very cool prise for first place A main. I am going to give out a picture of the drivers from the 2005 season.
so see you guys at the track.
sorry road course guys did'nt think you guys would be as excited to win this gift.
If i come up with any cool prizes all let you know.


----------



## missedshift (Dec 8, 2005)

Soprano said:


> Hey for anyone running oval this weekend at SCH I have a very cool prise for first place A main. I am going to give out a picture of the drivers from the 2005 season.
> so see you guys at the track.
> sorry road course guys did'nt think you guys would be as excited to win this gift.
> If i come up with any cool prizes all let you know.


nascar smash car anything for best of show.


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

missedshift said:


> nascar smash car anything for best of show.


I would have to talk to some people about that we ahve never done that before.
I know TCS races do that.
I'll get back to you on this. :wave:


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

Soprano..
where did you get the NASCAR pic? I am sure the oval guys would like that..
What are ou running this weekend? Are you dong the 19t sadan? I will dring my tc-3 and put in the 19t if anyone else wants to run... Any takers?


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

hey Sig I got the pic at the pre screening of herbie.
It is a rare picture of all the drivers in the 2005 nascar season.
Val got one too I gave that one to fat frank he loved it.
Con man we should have a pretty good turn out.last week was good and the week before and we are expeting more this week.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Western PA Racing*

The store has been getting phone calls asking about the race this weekend. It should be a decent turn out. 
Everyone is invited - even the Beaver folks - as they always were. By the way, one or two people do not solely represent SCH – everyone’s actions represent the whole Western PA area and I encourage setting an example of using any forum such as Hobby Talk and other forums for useful comments or suggestions. SCH has a forum on their website that was set up more than a year ago but was never activated in thoughts of all the nonsense. I am sure most of the SCH crew does not know 1/2 of HobbyTalk users as most racers at SCH are bread from new customers – SCH is putting out more new racers ever in this area and we are promoting new programs for children and the sport in general. 
There are some tough comments posted here, but keep in mind this is all supposed to be for FUN and this weekend is for the kids! 
I suggest putting harsh comments on the track whether it is here, Beaver, Washington, WV, Ohio, wherever! There is an opportunity for everyone to get together this weekend to celebrate everything from racing, Christmas to doing something for a good cause.

See ya Sat! 

MR
:wave:


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The store has been getting phone calls asking about the race this weekend. It should be a decent turn out.
> Everyone is invited - even the Beaver folks - as they always were. By the way, one or two people do not solely represent SCH – everyone’s actions represent the whole Western PA area and I encourage setting an example of using any forum such as Hobby Talk and other forums for useful comments or suggestions. SCH has a forum on their website that was set up more than a year ago but was never activated in thoughts of all the nonsense. I am sure most of the SCH crew does not know 1/2 of HobbyTalk users as most racers at SCH are bread from new customers – SCH is putting out more new racers ever in this area and we are promoting new programs for children and the sport in general.
> There are some tough comments posted here, but keep in mind this is all supposed to be for FUN and this weekend is for the kids!
> I suggest putting harsh comments on the track whether it is here, Beaver, Washington, WV, Ohio, wherever! There is an opportunity for everyone to get together this weekend to celebrate everything from racing, Christmas to doing something for a good cause.
> ...


 Hey Mike i was wondering how would we judge a best of show class?
Also I have a rare pic of the 2005 nascar drivers to give away to the a main winner of pancar.
see you Sat. :thumbsup:


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Soprano said:


> Hey Mike i was wondering how would we judge a best of show class?
> Also I have a rare pic of the 2005 nascar drivers to give away to the a main winner of pancar.
> see you Sat. :thumbsup:


i think that you should give that pic to me dude :dude:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

AStephens said:


> i think that you should give that pic to me dude :dude:


You better squeeze a 5-cell in your car and let me drive it then. :tongue:


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

AStephens said:


> i think that you should give that pic to me dude :dude:


you need to earn it so bring your A game...........


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

martian 710 said:


> You better squeeze a 5-cell in your car and let me drive it then. :tongue:


Brett that would'nt help you the car would be tooo fast for ya!!!!!!!!!!!.
You would need wheels on the side of the car to ride the rails around the track.

IF you run pancar you can have it...If you win the A main. :thumbsup:


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Soprano said:


> you need to earn it so bring your A game...........


hey sop--no you never seen the A game have you ........ HA HA HA HA HA .


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey guys....Bring the kids... I just talked to Bill and said that SANTA is comming to SCH.. He wont have gift for you but if you bring a camera he will let you take a picture with him... 
I will let you know what time he is going to fly in from the north pole as soon as we talk to him again..


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

what is everyone running on saturday?
I am running the corally, 19t oval and I hope people bring their mini's..


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Sig said:


> what is everyone running on saturday?
> I am running the corally, 19t oval and I hope people bring their mini's..


I'm running stock sedan, 1/12th onroad. Shyniah is running novice sedan oval, Busch(or truck if they need more, it only takes about five minutes to switch her car over) for sure,possibly mini-t or 1/12th onroad also. Looks like its going to be a busy day. :wave:


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

if i got i will run 12 scale onroad


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh Boy, that was fun. It just took me 2 1/4 hours to get home from the hobbyshop. 1.75 hours to go the last 5 miles. I could have made better time with my hockey skates and they would still be sharp!!!


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

Well here it is i talked to santa he will be at Steel city hobbies on Saturday around 10-10:30am. depends on the raindeer.

1/12th scale,minicoopers,touring cars,pancars,nastruck,blah ,blah ,blah....

Sig and I just got done working are the cars were ready.

see you guys at the track.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Christmas Race Success!!*

Hey! I just wanted to thank everyone who participated in the event on Saturday as I heard it was a great time! The kids will be very ecstatic over the holiday's I am sure. The Marine's were impressed with how many Toys for Tot's we were able to bring in as well as some of the local radio stations. Some said they heard plugs for all the hard working people (racers and staff) at Steel City Hobbies.... it could not be done with out YOU and I (and everyone) appreciates your continued support for all the charity work, and for the racing in general!
Also, a HUGE thanks to all who brought in food to fatten up everyone! I heard it was all gone by 2PM and that it was A LOT of GOOD food! I am sorry that I was sick as a dog and could not make it at all.  
Thanks again to Santa Clause for making the trip in!
We are looking forward for the New Year and plan on having exciting racing again!

We are open for racing this Friday night for $5 an entry for Road Course. We should start around six and keep it to 1 qualifier and 1 main. Saturday we can do the same with Oval starting at noon if anyone is interested. We close at 3 on Saturday.

Merry Christmas!

MR


----------



## Sig (Nov 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hey! I just wanted to thank everyone who participated in the event on Saturday as I heard it was a great time! The kids will be very ecstatic over the holiday's I am sure. The Marine's were impressed with how many Toys for Tot's we were able to bring in as well as some of the local radio stations. Some said they heard plugs for all the hard working people (racers and staff) at Steel City Hobbies.... it could not be done with out YOU and I (and everyone) appreciates your continued support for all the charity work, and for the racing in general!
> Also, a HUGE thanks to all who brought in food to fatten up everyone! I heard it was all gone by 2PM and that it was A LOT of GOOD food! I am sorry that I was sick as a dog and could not make it at all.
> Thanks again to Santa Clause for making the trip in!
> We are looking forward for the New Year and plan on having exciting racing again!
> ...


Mike, I think the race saturday was great.. MY stupid car broke but I had a lot of fun.
As per the friday night race... Sounds good to me.. How many racers can we expect? :thumbsup:


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

devildog said:


> count me in :thumbsup:


ME 2 call me sig if your going.
Just flew a heli for the first time.
you think a corally is fragile.HAHAHAh >>> see you at the track.
we will have a nice road race on friday if everyone shows up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Friday afternoon/evening racing... we have a few interested so it is a go! 

Results from last week are posted as well as the points... Thanks again for everyone helping out and making SCH the best show in town.


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

*points*

them points are still wrong for on-road homie!!!!  stil showin no points for oct. 22 whats up with that?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Nobucks, sorry dude. We had a few people re-do the points this season after I screwed it up the 1st time. (more than 3)... hope everything is fixed. As stated on the points sheet - please let me know by Wed after the race if there are any discrepancies. Anyway, it did not affect anything but Tony's and Matt's position for 3rd. I hope to implement the timing system points manager so I do not have to do it anymore. I have been juggling several "real" jobs outside the hobby so that should help.
Thanks!
Mike
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Points Standings for Fall - 2005*

Here are the final points standings for the 2005 Fall On-Road series.

1	Chambers, Chuck	836
2	Salerno, Bill	790
3	Palmerine, Tony	774
4	Signorelli, Matt	806
5	Wilson, CJ	722
6	Strobel, Jeff	720
7	Martinez, Joe	673
8	Yourga, Dan	659
9	Dempster, Frank	630
10	Maitland, Dennis	608
11	Walbrown, Rob	538
12	Watson, Brett	514
13	Vogan, Chris	486
14	Pickerell, Gary	408
15	Orton, Eric	386
16	Dancescu, Dan	364
17	Autry, Tom	362
18	Lacko, Zane	278
19	Pizzuti, Mike	230
20	Koblek, John	226
21	Hartman, Scott	195
22	Rabenstein, Rob	194
23	Layfield, Ky	178
24	Moyer, Frank	164
25	Lai, George	164
26	Langman, John	150
27	Fairtrace, Larry	101
28	Bagshaw, Eric	86
29	Rossiter, Tim	86
30	Weikel, Jimmy	84
31	Strobel, Mike	80
32	Pizzuti, Ryan	76
33	Rooney, Michael	74
34	McAllister, Josh	74
35	Wilson, Clayton	66
36	Storm, Jake	0

37	McBride, Mike	DQ

Merry Christmas! :thumbsup:


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

thanks mike :thumbsup:


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

anyone interested in a controlled practice I can meet up with you guys on friday or we can have a actual race what ever.
nobucks give me a call i know you want to try out your new x-mas gifts.
friday we can race if you guys are interested. but we'll all look at everyone as if they got three heads just for the hell of it. I am going to the track friday night to set up some new parts on my car and heli so Mike if you want we can set up the timing system and have a race or controlled practice.

let the racers who show up decide. 
let me know if anyone is interested in a rock crawling meet with electric trucks.
nobucks you can do it with your tc3.5.....just put the new tires on.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Sure, controlled practice or racing is fine for Friday evening. Just let the SCH staff know! We will have a FREE race again as we did last week... we like to kick back something to our regulars over the holidays... 

I posted the schedule - although it is basically every Saturday, same time, same place. We will be injecting special events as we go. 
Other events such as State Champs, etc. will be inserted as well. I have the calendar marked for such potential events.

Happy New Year everyone!

Mike
:wave:


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Sure, controlled practice or racing is fine for Friday evening. Just let the SCH staff know! We will have a FREE race again as we did last week... we like to kick back something to our regulars over the holidays...
> 
> I posted the schedule - although it is basically every Saturday, same time, same place. We will be injecting special events as we go.
> Other events such as State Champs, etc. will be inserted as well. I have the calendar marked for such potential events.
> ...


WOW cool race tonight :thumbsup: There was a nice group.
We had a pick up race 7 people for a six minute main event.
of course the 3300 took a dump  
Hey sig look out CJ bought a new truck body and parts for his nastruck.
looks like the sprintcar class is picking up more and more people every week.


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

Another race today went well. We had alot of new people show up to race today.
It was really nice of Mike to let everyone race for free the past few days over the holidays.
Just wanted to say thanks.
Well Steelers play tomorrow So no racing going on.
See you guys at the Game.

Tues will be practice and indoor heli training. See you then.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Schedule*

Well, here we are in 2006.... time sure flies! 
New season starts tomorrow and will run through the spring. We will be adding special race events so keep posted to the schedule on the website.
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/2006WinterSpring/06WinSpgSchedule.shtml
Good luck to everyone!
Don't forget, we are an official designated practice track for the Snowbird Nationals so get your practice in!
MR


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

The track will be set up for road course on Thursday. Big practice days last week, good to see.
Al


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Al,
Thanks for the volunteer work over the last year. The track looks great. We will vacuum it tomorrow... maybe have a Hoover race! My 18" beater bar will crush your 9" any day man. Anyone else care to join in?
I should be racing this weekend.... so watch out! I decided not to build my Corally because... well, I suck at on-road... but I'm trying.
MR


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

I will be there to put you into the wall.
112 919 114 11919815125


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

We're looking for more 1/12 onroad cars this winter. You guys should try them their cheap,fun, and you almost double your track time. NoBucks I should have the loaner ready for you Sat. :wave:


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

i'll be there with my 12th scale


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

yea martian but we might need more marshals! :thumbsup:


----------



## NOBUCKS (Dec 13, 2005)

might have to drive my nastruck saturday so you dont have that white road block out there!! :drunk:have to beat up on soprano's ford body!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I guess that means I have to finish my 1/12th scale that I bought from Frank? I will be racing 1/12th sooner or later. Oh, hope that did not scare you! (as in being a hack - not intentionally of course) :lol:



martian 710 said:


> We're looking for more 1/12 onroad cars this winter. You guys should try them their cheap,fun, and you almost double your track time. NoBucks I should have the loaner ready for you Sat. :wave:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I guess that means I have to finish my 1/12th scale that I bought from Frank? I will be racing 1/12th sooner or later. Oh, hope that did not scare you! (as in being a hack - not intentionally of course) :lol:


Anybody want to buy a couple of 1/12 scales? Ha! Ha! Ha! :tongue: Come on Mike "Git Er Done".


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

hey brett bring one of your 12 scales, i am still working on a set up for my car. thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Exactly! Nice to see you tonight at the heli-fest... We should have worked on the 1/12th scale! 



martian 710 said:


> Anybody want to buy a couple of 1/12 scales? Ha! Ha! Ha! :tongue: Come on Mike "Git Er Done".


----------



## tfb312 (Mar 18, 2005)

Long time listener, first time caller!!!

I have a couple of questions. I currently race off-road and was interested in getting started in 1/12th. Do you need a mini servo, or will standard do?? What brand do most guys run at SCH??? Do you guys see this class growing at SCH??

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks for the input.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Airtronics mini servo 94145.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

tfb312 said:


> Long time listener, first time caller!!!
> 
> I have a couple of questions. I currently race off-road and was interested in getting started in 1/12th. Do you need a mini servo, or will standard do?? What brand do most guys run at SCH??? Do you guys see this class growing at SCH??
> 
> ...


I have an Airtronics 94145 in one car a Hitec HS-81MG in the other. I have used full sized servos in 1/12th scale oval cars before but they have a little more room. You might be able to fit one in but you would have to redrill mounting holes or just servo tape it to the chassis. Interest seems to be increasing in the class each week. I know there are 2 or 3 newcomers that have bought them to start roadracing because they are a lot more durable than a sedan.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Welcome onboard! Listen to these guys, as they are the real pros! If you do not find any used equipment get us the part number and we will get it in if we do not have it in stock. If you have not done so already, stop by on Saturdays to check out the racing. :wave:



tfb312 said:


> Long time listener, first time caller!!!


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

hey brett i finally found some springs that will fit my cars new rear suspension so i can turn better with out breaking to much C ya saturday :wave:


----------



## LOQUTUS (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey. just a reminder for all you roadcource guys. We will be running the roadcource backwards, that'll be counter clock wise. I hope to see averyone on Saturday. 


TEAM FAllen :wave:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

LOQUTUS said:


> Hey. just a reminder for all you roadcource guys. We will be running the roadcource backwards, that'll be counter clock wise. I hope to see averyone on Saturday.
> 
> 
> TEAM FAllen :wave:


I'm glad you said counter clockwise. I thought I was going to have to buy a speed controller with reverse. :dude:


----------



## LOQUTUS (Nov 23, 2005)

Very funny HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

What direction is oval running?


----------



## LOQUTUS (Nov 23, 2005)

I'd like to say backwards too, but i know that will upset all the roundy-round boys. :devil: OH NO! My setup is all wrong! What will I ever do now.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

LOQUTUS said:


> I'd like to say backwards too, but i know that will upset all the roundy-round boys. :devil: OH NO! My setup is all wrong! What will I ever do now.



Humor is futile!!
Don't let the Oval guys assimilate you!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

glitcher said:


> Humor is futile!!
> Don't let the Oval guys assimilate you!!


Dude, when are you going to come back and play with us? :roll:


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

LOQUTUS said:


> I'd like to say backwards too, but i know that will upset all the roundy-round boys. :devil: OH NO! My setup is all wrong! What will I ever do now.


SETUP? WHAT SETUP? JUST TURN LEFT? WELL SEE YOU SAT.
tell old hippie the ford is going to be out in front anyway.


----------



## LOQUTUS (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey Saprano. Respect your elders or you will be assimilated.  

TEAM FAllen


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

LOQUTUS said:


> Hey Saprano. Respect your elders or you will be assimilated.
> 
> TEAM FAllen


I hope your looking those big words up before you use them. :jest:


----------



## LOQUTUS (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh yeah! I have a dictionary sitting beside me :thumbsup: 
How bout this, have all the pan car guys run roadcource with there pan cars?  
Just joking!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Wow, you are actually pretty funny! :lol:



LOQUTUS said:


> Oh yeah! I have a dictionary sitting beside me :thumbsup:
> How bout this, have all the pan car guys run roadcource with there pan cars?
> Just joking!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Snowbird Nationals - Race Practice at SCH*

Just to clarify, Road-Course is running “backward” or counter-clockwise due to the fact for training for the Snowbird Nationals in a few weeks – in Orlando FL. SCH is a designated Snowbirds practice track for the northeast. One of the reasons we run counter clockwise is to keep the oval groove flowing in the same direction, etc. Oval will be the same as always (unless someone wants to “shorten” the run line for practice for Freddie’s Hobbies big oval event this Sunday.

Good luck everyone!

MR


----------



## LOQUTUS (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey Thanks Mike!




[email protected] said:


> Wow, you are actually pretty funny! :lol:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

martian 710 said:


> Dude, when are you going to come back and play with us? :roll:


Last Sunday was the first time I raced since Cleveland. Broke out the "Old reliable" XXX-S. (Much better than the TC4).
I don't know when my schedule will allow me to race on a Saturday again.
Big off-road race coming up in Feb. so I may start to get ready for that.
When I get a chance I will stop in for a visit. (Maybe tomorrow),thanks for thinking of me,see ya soon.

Tom.

P.S.- I wish I would of thought of Logutus!!  ,best handle on the thread!!


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

hey brett can you bring a 12 scale body. i have seem to misplace all of mine


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

TRossiter said:


> hey brett can you bring a 12 scale body. i have seem to misplace all of mine


Yeah , I have an extra one. It's not pretty but it will hide the chassis. I'll go throw it in the van now so I do't forget it. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOQUTUS (Nov 23, 2005)

I just wanted to thank everyone for coming today for the races. Dennis, it was nice seeing you again. Your car was very quick out there, too bad you had to work today. I still like to see some more sedans to show up, but I understand why you don't. :thumbsup: 

TEAM FAllen


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

i had alot of fun today gonna try to make it down there next week. hopefully theres some more 12 scale racers.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Well after another poor performance by myself again today. I decided to actually do some work on my sedan. Hopefully I fixed the problem. And no the problem is not me for all you smart a**es. That part can't be fixed. :wave:


----------



## LOQUTUS (Nov 23, 2005)

I know there's no helping a Jarhead, specialy a corpral.  I'll be running my 12 scale as soon as i get some new batteries. It looks like a fun class.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

For those of you who remember Ky and I (it's been awhile), hello. About an hour south of Steel City we've got a little roadcourse action brewing for Feb. 19th. It's promising to be an awesome race. So for all the familiar faces that we haven't seen for awhile, we hope to see you there and bring a friend or 6. Especially you Soprano- we all know that Hooptiemobile will fit a bunch of guys. The race flyer is attached. Thanks guys and good luck the rest of the season if we don't see you. -Zane


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Racing tommorow? Doors open 9:00? What time does racing start? Thanks

-Eric


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

zaner612 said:


> For those of you who remember Ky and I (it's been awhile), hello. About an hour south of Steel City we've got a little roadcourse action brewing for Feb. 19th. It's promising to be an awesome race. So for all the familiar faces that we haven't seen for awhile, we hope to see you there and bring a friend or 6. Especially you Soprano- we all know that Hooptiemobile will fit a bunch of guys. The race flyer is attached. Thanks guys and good luck the rest of the season if we don't see you. -Zane


Yea still have the dragon wagon.
we'll if anyone from up here would like to roll down to WV let me know.
tell Ky I said What up. We had a good race over the summer down there.
i have been traveling for work alot but would like to make it down if my schedule will let me.

TY zane for the invite Hope to race with you guys soon.


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

zaner612 said:


> For those of you who remember Ky and I (it's been awhile), hello. About an hour south of Steel City we've got a little roadcourse action brewing for Feb. 19th. It's promising to be an awesome race. So for all the familiar faces that we haven't seen for awhile, we hope to see you there and bring a friend or 6. Especially you Soprano- we all know that Hooptiemobile will fit a bunch of guys. The race flyer is attached. Thanks guys and good luck the rest of the season if we don't see you. -Zane


Hey Zane are you guys going to ever stop back at steel city and race again?
Did something happen that you guys are not running there anymore?


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Soprano said:


> Hey Zane are you guys going to ever stop back at steel city and race again?
> Did something happen that you guys are not running there anymore?


Nothing happened- Valley started running, then after that the holidays came, and took a few weeks off here and there, tried a few other tracks in the tri-state area, and some out of the area (Express race in NC) and going to Cincinatti this weekend, so we've just kinda been bouncing around. We're gonna try to work it back in the rotation here soon before it gets too nice outside. We've got some T2's coming that will need their legs stretched a little bit, so maybe then. Steel City is a quality facility.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm hoping to come up within the next couple weekends. Some of the tracks are killing me with their small size. Do you guys still have the same layout? -Ky


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

I believe it is the same layout from the last time you guys were there.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Ky, it's the same layout, but they're running it backwards for the Snowbirds


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

KyLayfield said:


> I'm hoping to come up within the next couple weekends. Some of the tracks are killing me with their small size. Do you guys still have the same layout? -Ky


hey Ky the track is the same layout but with the new pipe and corner pieces not too many people are breaking parts.
The track is really nice and free flowing. you can relly get into the grooove.
And yep were running bassAcwards for now. It made for a whole new feal.
just as i started to get the hang of it POW here we go backwards.
hope to race with you guys soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Cool deal, also to those unaware, Valley Raceway has closed, so there will be no race on Feb. 19th. -Ky


----------



## LOQUTUS (Nov 23, 2005)

I just wanted to thank everyone who showed up and raced yesterday. I think it went pretty good last night, and i hope IT continues .No doubt in my mind that it will though. :thumbsup: Devildog, your truck looked really fast out there and it looked like it was handling real good too.

TEAM FAllen


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Had a great time racing Sat.. We need to get some more 1/12th scales running though. I finally got my sedan to go where I wanted it to go for the main. What a difference new skins make, just not much grip in tire glue. I'm going to be out of town the next few Saturdays. Shyniah and I will see everybody Feb. 25. Have fun, Brett :wave:


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

jessey and i are preping our 1/12 scale oval cars, should be able to do some shake down runs this week and race em next week !! unless all my parts show up and we can maybe do a full race with em !! anyone else interested in oval ??


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

briano_72 said:


> jessey and i are preping our 1/12 scale oval cars, should be able to do some shake down runs this week and race em next week !! unless all my parts show up and we can maybe do a full race with em !! anyone else interested in oval ??


Old Hippie had his there Sat. and I think he's bringing it next week. I'll probably start running mine after I get back from Florida. I don't Know though I'm already running three classes and Shyniah's running two. I might have Shyniah race 1/12 oval instead of mini-truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Two weeks in a row finishing up by 5:30. That is pretty good for running 3 and a main. Loqutus hopefully you will be running next week so I can beat up on you now that my can is running properly (thanks Joe).


----------



## LOQUTUS (Nov 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by:* devildog*
> Two weeks in a row finishing up by 5:30. That is pretty good for running 3 and a main. Loqutus hopefully you will be running next week so I can beat up on you now that my can is running properly (thanks Joe).


You couldn't catch me even if you had 150% throttle. So drop and give me 20 Marine corps pushups. Next how about some mountain climbers, and we'll finish off with six inchs for about 20 min.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

BOOT :tongue:


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

GO STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks Tony for running a great program Saturday, had fun. To bad you could'nt race. You gotta get a substitute for yourself.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

glitcher said:


> Thanks Tony for running a great program Saturday, had fun. To bad you could'nt race. You gotta get a substitute for yourself.


Hey Dude, he said he would rather get a prostitute instead of a substitute for himself. :dude: HA! HA! HA! Everybody have fun, I'll see you at the end of the month. :wave:


----------



## LOQUTUS (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks glitcher, i'm doing the best i can. :thumbsup: As soon as Mike returns from snowbirds I'll be back in action. Or if soprano shows up once in a while I'll get a chance to race.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Bill, when do you plan to be back to race? Tony, I stopped by the store today and saw the layout for the new body. Nice. I will need a picture of it when it is done for my website.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

There was a good turn out today. Bill, I am glad you was able to make it today. It didn't look like you was to rusty. Eric, we missed you today.


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

LOQUTUS said:


> Thanks glitcher, i'm doing the best i can. :thumbsup: As soon as Mike returns from snowbirds I'll be back in action. Or if soprano shows up once in a while I'll get a chance to race.


Hey I'll be back in the mix as soon as my company hires the two techs that cover the east coast I have been racking up the air miles.

Devil dog I liked the old sideswipe turn the power switch off trick that was classic.

Tony as soon as my schedule frees up again I can get you some relief.
better practice. Rob looks like he's been tunning up the old losi.
Like the new paint job lets see how long it lasts. I got a G6 ready for the next race. since I had to cut half the alfa apart so chuck can't tuck my bumper onto my tire. it was like having a e-brake.
see you guys in a week or two.


----------



## Soprano (Dec 14, 2005)

devildog said:


> There was a good turn out today. Bill, I am glad you was able to make it today. It didn't look like you was to rusty. Eric, we missed you today.


Yea I would have done better if someone did'nt hit my on/off switch.uh um.wonder who did that.
Also the junk power push batteries started to smoke so I had to use 3300 that are a few years old , :tongue: so that slowed me down a bit. but I did have alot of fun was nice to see everyone since I could'nt make it out for a few weeks.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

> Devil dog I liked the old sideswipe turn the power switch off trick that was classic.


Yeah that was pretty good.


----------



## LOQUTUS (Nov 23, 2005)

Soprano said:


> Hey I'll be back in the mix as soon as my company hires the two techs that cover the east coast I have been racking up the air miles.
> 
> Devil dog I liked the old sideswipe turn the power switch off trick that was classic.
> 
> ...


Hey I know your buisy with your job. Thats not a problem, believe me thats more important than playing with our little cars. :tongue: did you try sending me a picture of your new G6, because my phone said the file was to big to show on it? All i got was G6. So i asumed it was you. Oh well i guess i'll see it on Saturday.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

.....


----------



## RC Runner (Mar 13, 2004)

Mike R, I posted on your Oval. Too much to retype. It was nice meeting you again at the Snowbirds. You are a class act and thanks again for taking the time to talk to us as that made our day.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks dude. Which one are you again? I met some talkative people there with my girlfriend... great people for the most part.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

i had a good time running in stock class today, except for all those times the brushes were sticking every other lap !! old hippy got my motor now, so we will see if he can do his voodo to it !!


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

He will. He did it to mine.


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks dude. Which one are you again? I met some talkative people there with my girlfriend... great people for the most part.


Maybe they were talkative just so they could take their time checking out your girlfriend.


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

Has there been any 1/12th scale racers showing up on Saturdays? There are 3 of us thinking of making a trip down to SCH and we were hoping to have someone to race with.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

There have been some 1/12 scale racers. They have been racing oval.


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

Just oval, no 1/12th scale road course?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

You know what... I never thought of that! lol



SPC said:


> Maybe they were talkative just so they could take their time checking out your girlfriend.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

SPC said:


> Just oval, no 1/12th scale road course?


I'll be there Sat. with my 1/12th on road car.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Race Results*

Sorry about the delay in posting results! http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/2006WinterSpring/06WinSpgSchedule.shtml

We "try" to post the results weekly as SCH has been the only shop in the quad-state area to do so with such detail. Also, we have some cool features as far as stats, results and more coming down the pike - another first by SCH. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*New Track design is finished*

PS
Thanks to Rob, Tony, Frank and Allen for busting thier butts on building a VERY technical on-road track! Turd Ferguson says everyone should practice before this weekend! :wave:


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

brett you got a PM


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

hey m.r., where are all the race times ?? great to see stuff posted faster now, but all the race times are not there.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I had fun Sat.. I really like the new layout. I'm just glad I drive a TC-4 and not a Corally. I can't believe the abuse the TC-4 took in the main. It was just to loose to drive. I have a couple of TC-3's and a carpetknife 3.1 for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Brian,
What exactly do you want to see on the results page? On the file link below I see "Fast Lap" and "Laps/Time"... is there something else missing that you can use? Since SCH has been a "test bed" for RC Scoring Pro, any comments and/or suggestions are always helpful as we may be able to get them into the next rev. Thanks for your input!
MR
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/2006WinterSpring/02.25.6.htm

PS
I see what you mean under RaceTime - I will take it up with RCSP. You can see your times on the far right of the sheet which may be the same thing...



briano_72 said:


> hey m.r., where are all the race times ?? great to see stuff posted faster now, but all the race times are not there.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

The times listed on the far right of the sheet are the top qualifying times, not the actual main times. They seem to not be showing up. Instead of saying, for example: 25/ 5:01.633, it just says 25/ .


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

The new layout is a bit of a challenge in a couple of areas. But overall not to bad. Eric, it was nice of you to join us slow guys during the third heat. lol


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Is there a date for the spring swap meet yet?


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

was kinda funny how good eric looked out there with us "2nd heat" guys !!


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Glitcher, I was talking to Mike about that and I believe it is going to be around the middle of April.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

whats the swap meet ?? im out of the loop !!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

briano_72 said:


> was kinda funny how good eric looked out there with us "2nd heat" guys !!


I think it was more funny the way we looked with him out there.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

thats kinda what i meant, he makes us 2nd heat guys look real bad !!


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

briano_72 said:


> whats the swap meet ?? im out of the loop !!


You rent a pit space for a few bucks and sell or swap your r/c stuff.

As for Eric I dont think we will see him with us second heat guys again. I should have taken a pic then I could of blackmailed him.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

It was fun :thumbsup: Atleast I had a clean race that heat, lol. Or else you would have seen me again in the main


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

im surprised you didnt have more problems the 8-10 times you lapped us !!


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

briano_72 said:


> im surprised you didnt have more problems the 8-10 times you lapped us !!


Lol


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

briano_72 said:


> im surprised you didnt have more problems the 8-10 times you lapped us !!


I don't think we stayed on the good driveline long enough to get in his way. :freak:


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

dang, :freak: theres a good drive line ?? :tongue:


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

I wish someone would have told me about the good drive line


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

maybe someone could paint the line for us.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

briano_72 said:


> maybe someone could paint the line for us.


Since I'm an electrical wiz now (fixed my charger after reversing the leads on a fully charged pack. BOOOM!!!). I'm now working on a hi-tech pair of race googles that will superimpose the optimum race line on the track. Then my next project is to design a transmitter that will automatically follow it. :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

martian 710 said:


> Since I'm an electrical wiz now (fixed my charger after reversing the leads on a fully charged pack. BOOOM!!!). I'm now working on a hi-tech pair of race googles that will superimpose the optimum race line on the track. Then my next project is to design a transmitter that will automatically follow it. :thumbsup: :tongue:


NEED AN INVESTOR?????


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

i like the goggle thing, once you get the proto done, make me a pair too !! your gonna have to make a pair that will go over my glasses thou, if i have to take those off to put yours on, i could be in real trouble !!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Points note*

Hey, I heard someone asked about points... technically we are not running points in this series, but I "hope" to have the next version of our scoring software to calculate this. 
From what I understand, we may be able to compile points from a pre determined dates. Not sure when the next rev is, but whenever we get it, we can try to use the points manager. 
Thanks!
MR


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

glitcher said:


> NEED AN INVESTOR?????


I'm alway's looking for a good investor. :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

briano_72 said:


> i like the goggle thing, once you get the proto done, make me a pair too !! your gonna have to make a pair that will go over my glasses thou, if i have to take those off to put yours on, i could be in real trouble !!


Just send me your prescription and I'll custom grind the lens.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

With the new year it’s time to go through and do a little house cleaning. Those of you that have been around here know that at the beginning of each year we go through and suggest that older larger threads get closed and new ones get started.

This is done for a number of reasons. One is to keep the information at fresh and not overwhelming for new visitors. If they see a thread with 150+ pages they are much less likely to go through the thread to get information. This also makes sure the info in the thread is no more then a year old.

Also, long threads have a bad effect on server load and we like to try and keep that manageable.

What I would suggest is that a regular here start a new thread putting a link in it to this thread. Once the new thread is started I will then close this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Use new Thread*

Per Hanksters wishes, please use the new thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1410999
Thank you!
MR


----------

